# True Blood



## daddyoh70 (Oct 6, 2008)

Is anyone else watching the HBO series True Blood on Sunday nights? It takes place in Louisiana, where thanks to the invention of synthetic blood, vampires have become "regular" members of society. It's from the creators of Six Feet Under. I for one, am addicted. Each episode leaves me wanting more. Anyone else hooked?


----------



## moore2me (Oct 6, 2008)

DaddyOh, Yep me too. Hooked. Especially last episode that went into the civil war past of the main character vampire. The only thing I don't like about the show is has a little too much sex depicted for my taste but then I'm sort of old fashioned. I am intrigued by this new twist on the vampire legends tho.


----------



## JiminOR (Oct 6, 2008)

Haven't heard about it, but are these vampires able to go out in the daylight?

Sounds kinda like Blade to me.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 6, 2008)

moore2me said:


> DaddyOh, Yep me too. Hooked. Especially last episode that went into the civil war past of the main character vampire. The only thing I don't like about the show is has a little too much sex depicted for my taste but then I'm sort of old fashioned. I am intrigued by this new twist on the vampire legends tho.



Gotta agree with you there, the way they depict the sex with the vamps is a little disturbing. I haven't taken an interest in a show like this in a long time. Each episode is like the cliff hanger from hell, I can't wait for Sundays now 
JiminOR, to answer your question, it doesn't appear that they can travel during daylight. But with the invention of the synthetic blood, the vampires now have their own bar and the synth blood naturally comes in various flavors, A+, O- etc. and obviously is served at 98.6 degrees.


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 6, 2008)

I haven't seen it yet, but if it's from the creators of "Six Feet Under" it sounds interesting! I'll watch for next Sunday.


----------



## Rowan (Oct 6, 2008)

Yep...I am definitely hooked on this show. I even tivo it just in case i miss something. That damn Stackhouse boy is such a dog lol


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm definitely addicted. My two best friends and I watch it every Sunday together now. LOL- and we also have HBO on demand, so if we miss it, we'll catch it whenever.

My friend Nicole and I both want boys with Southern accents now. :wubu:



Who the hell killed the grandma?!?


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 6, 2008)

I do the Tivo thing too, just in case. The Stackhouse boy is definitely a character, but I'm trying to figure out what the deal with Merlotte is. Sookie can't always read his thoughts and the end of episode 4 was just weird. and SMA413, i want the same answer you want. Are they trying to make us think it was Merlotte killing everyone or is he really the one doing it? Christ, I"m already waiting for the first season to come out on DVD


----------



## Rowan (Oct 6, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> I do the Tivo thing too, just in case. The Stackhouse boy is definitely a character, but I'm trying to figure out what the deal with Merlotte is. Sookie can't always read his thoughts and the end of episode 4 was just weird. and SMA413, i want the same answer you want. Are they trying to make us think it was Merlotte killing everyone or is he really the one doing it? Christ, I"m already waiting for the first season to come out on DVD



Oh yeah that was very weird...first seeing the picture of him and the waitress behind the bar and then the sheet sniffing...wtf? And then is it just me or does it seem like there is some tension every time he and Tara are around one another even though she said it was a one time deal?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 6, 2008)

*loving THE VAMPIRES TOO....and another favorite on Sunday is DEXTER + CALIFORNICATION...all outstanding....sundays rock but my TIVO IS better then a bf :wubu: always dependable and reliable....always lives UP to my expectations.....*


----------



## Rowan (Oct 6, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *loving THE VAMPIRES TOO....and another favorite on Sunday is DEXTER + CALIFORNICATION...all outstanding....sundays rock but my TIVO IS better then a bf :wubu: always dependable and reliable....always lives UP to my expectations.....*


\
I love Dexter too...i found it a few months ago and watched the whole first season in a weekend and then the second the next weekend...that is SUCH a good show! Has season 3 started yet?


----------



## JiminOR (Oct 6, 2008)

I believe season 3 just started, haven't seen season 2 yet myself, but I did marathon season 1, and it was one of the best seasons of television I had ever seen.


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 6, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> I do the Tivo thing too, just in case. The Stackhouse boy is definitely a character, but I'm trying to figure out what the deal with Merlotte is. Sookie can't always read his thoughts and the end of episode 4 was just weird. and SMA413, i want the same answer you want. Are they trying to make us think it was Merlotte killing everyone or is he really the one doing it? Christ, I"m already waiting for the first season to come out on DVD



Yeah- my friends and I can't quite figure out Sam either. What the hell was up with him when he was rolling around in Dawn's bed?!?!

And my friend already saw the first episode of TB on DVD at Blockbuster. 

I forgot to mention- the opening song is my ring tone... :blush: I'm such a dork.


----------



## ekmanifest (Oct 6, 2008)

Count me in as a True Blood addict.

My take on Merlotte - he turns into that dog that you see occasionally watching out for Sookie and is the one doing the killing.


----------



## ekmanifest (Oct 6, 2008)

Funny how I found out about the True Blood show. I was stopped at a stop light at 3rd and Fairfax in L.A. and looked over at the bus bench. It had an advertisement for TruBlood - synthetic blood. I thought, "WTF?" This has to be an ad campaign for a new show. Came home and googled it and was thrilled to find out about what was coming.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Oct 6, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> Count me in as a True Blood addict.
> 
> My take on Merlotte - he turns into that dog that you see occasionally watching out for Sookie and is the one doing the killing.



Oooh, that's an interesting theory! I knew something was up with that dog I just couldn't figure out what.

I'm watching it too although I usually DVR it. And it is a bit* too sexy so I watch it alone and not with my son who watches it another time. lol I do like the show but I want more from it. In other words I think it's good but I just wish it was a little better.

*I was going to make a joke like "ha ha just a little bit sexy" when in fact it's a whole lot sexy. Then I realized that the word 'bit' was a joke....as in bite, vampire bite. Ha ha!


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 6, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> Count me in as a True Blood addict.
> 
> My take on Merlotte - he turns into that dog that you see occasionally watching out for Sookie and is the one doing the killing.



That was my group's theory for a little bit, but then there was an episode where that dog came up to Sam when he was on his porch. It was like 2 weeks ago, I think.

Our new theory is that Sam is a werewolf or something along those lines, so he has like a connection with that dog.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 6, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> Count me in as a True Blood addict.
> 
> My take on Merlotte - he turns into that dog that you see occasionally watching out for Sookie and is the one doing the killing.


*
hmmmmm interesting..I have been wondering what is up with the eerie *DOG* *


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 6, 2008)

Rowan said:


> \
> I love Dexter too...i found it a few months ago and watched the whole first season in a weekend and then the second the next weekend...that is SUCH a good show! Has season 3 started yet?



*YES!!!!!!!!! season 3 started 2 weeks ago...or 3 weeks ago...It's outrageous yet again...I loved him SIX FEET UNDER...and he's just as amazing or better in this show.....

speaking of which...I used to watch QUEER AS FOLK.....dunno if anyone else did..but one of the main characters is now SUSANS lover on DESPERATE HOUSEWIVES.....Gale Harold, (posting his pic on HOTBOY THREAD)*


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 7, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> That was my group's theory for a little bit, but then there was an episode where that dog came up to Sam when he was on his porch. It was like 2 weeks ago, I think.
> 
> Our new theory is that Sam is a werewolf or something along those lines, so he has like a connection with that dog.



My wife and I are leaning toward the werewolf theory too, can't wait to find out what his deal is.
And to find out who killed the grandmother. I can't believe they killed her off already


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 7, 2008)

I can't believe it either Daddyoh. That probably wasn't the best idea.

I love the show, although it did take me a couple of episodes to get over the unnatural Louisiana accents from the actors. They do a very good job of ending the episode with you wanting more.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 7, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> I can't believe it either Daddyoh. That probably wasn't the best idea.
> 
> I love the show, although it did take me a couple of episodes to get over the unnatural Louisiana accents from the actors. They do a very good job of ending the episode with you wanting more.



I wondered about the accents too. I had to keep checking to make sure Louisiana was the proper setting for the show before I posted this thread. I guess considering that 2 of the main actors were born in Australia and the UK, they are probably doing the best they can.


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 7, 2008)

um im not sure. but i LOVE SIX FEET UNDER!!! (Im going to school to be a medical examiner, so shit yeah!) I'm currently watching season two of my lover <3

:wubu:

*Dexter!*







but i'll definitely check it out, as long as times don't take over my Dexter


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 7, 2008)

You know, I *so* wanted to like this show. I'm a huge vampire fan -- Anne Rice, Nancy Collins, Laurell K Hamilton, I have a deep and abiding love for well told vampire stories. But I just couldn't get past the violent sex in the first couple of episodes. And I hardly consider myself a prude. So, I just gave up. I have enough TV to watch, but I did really like the main vampire character and Sookie's ability has interesting potential.

Speaking of HBO/Showtime shows, my chiropractor got me hooked on Nip Tuck. It took me a little bit to decide I liked it (the surgery scenes are graphic and while I do quite well with blood and gore when I'm at work I have a hard time with seeing it on TV) but now I'm totally into it. I don't like it as much as, say, Arrested Development or The Tudors, but still, it's quite good. And I'm really looking forward to some more Big Love.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 7, 2008)

I have yet to watch True Blood. I am waiting for a number of them to pile up and then I will go to On Demand. If it is good, I will then have fun enjoying a mini marathon. I did the same with The Sopranos. I got whole seasons from the library. I still have to get to the last half of the final season.

Vickie...Nip/Tuck is a hoooooott...*L* I hope you started from the beginning. Big Love...yeah. Now, I have a sister who simply cannot get past the ew of polygamy, no matter that I tell her that they don't exactly make it seem like a cake walk, and, there is more to the show...but...nope...she just said she could not believe that _I_ could watch it.

I want Showtime...just for Dexter...damn.

Roomie likes Entourage. I thought it was amusing...at first....then...I just wanted to tell Dexter the whole lot are serial killers.


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 7, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> ... But I just couldn't get past the *violent sex *in the first couple of episodes. And I hardly consider myself a prude. So, I just gave up. ..



What?! Mmm, I definitely may have to take viewing pleasure in such a show. lol


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Oct 7, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> I can't believe it either Daddyoh. That probably wasn't the best idea.
> 
> *I love the show, although it did take me a couple of episodes to get over the unnatural Louisiana accents from the actors*. They do a very good job of ending the episode with you wanting more.



Yes, those 'accents' are what get in my way of enjoying the show too. Everyone sounds different and no one sounds right. lol The first time they showed the guy that is married to the other waitress with the red hair I thought he had a Spanish accent only later to realize when he spoke more that it was supposed to be Cajun! :doh: Sookie's accent annoys me too and her best friend's accent seemed to be more pronounced in the beginning few shows. This is one of the reasons I said before that I like the show but I just wish it was better. 
I was actually going around the house yesterday talking to the cat in my True Blood Louisiana accent to see if I could sound any better than the people on the show. I'm not sure how good it was but it's certainly not worse than anyone on the show. 
Oh, and I get the whole need for sex on the show but even I think it's a bit over the top. This is on cable TV but some of it is practically porn.

This has nothing to do with the show but when I saved my post I then noticed I now had THREE light green cans! Yay me! Thanks for the rep that pushed me up to the next level!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 7, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Sookie's accent annoys me too
> 
> I was actually going around the house yesterday talking to the cat in my True Blood Louisiana accent to see if I could sound any better than the people on the show. I'm not sure how good it was but it's certainly not worse than anyone on the show.
> 
> ...



*first off ^5 on the can....green here with envy hehehehehe

sookies accent / voice is ANNOYING..I can't believe she is Anne paquin, whom I remember as a litle girl actress.

ROFLMAO imagining you talking to your cat ala lousiana......I"m not the ONLY crazy cat lady on DIMS....<sigh>*


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 8, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> The first time they showed the guy that is married to the other waitress with the red hair I thought he had a Spanish accent only later to realize when he spoke more that it was supposed to be Cajun!



Where the hell is he from??!??!! I thought it was a bad Spanish accent at first and then he started sounding more Cajun. But now my friend is telling me that he's Irish?! (I dunno where he got that info) I'm so confused.

And it is pretty funny that the 2 main characters aren't even American... 


With all of that said, it definitely hasn't stopped me from watching every week. This coming Sunday is the first time I'll miss the first run, so I'll have to watch it On Demand on Monday or something.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 9, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Where the hell is he from??!??!! I thought it was a bad Spanish accent at first and then he started sounding more Cajun. But now my friend is telling me that he's Irish?! (I dunno where he got that info) I'm so confused.



He's listed as Arlene's cajun boyfriend. I originally thought he was Hispanic too, don't know where the Irish thing came from. Only 3 more days, I've been reduced to watching the replays on On Demand.


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 10, 2008)

Yes, I've been watching and enjoying. Not hooked (yet). But definitely watching.

And I watch Mad Men right after. Good shtuff.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Oct 19, 2008)

You kiddies still watching? I just watched last week's episode on DVR and I have yet to watch tonight's episode but I'm still watching.
My number one question/comment on last week's episode is this: If you have to invite a vampire in to your home or they can't come in then how the heck did Bill wind up right behind Sookie when she found her Grandma dead? Was he already in the house? Can he come in anytime since he was invited in once? Or was this a plot hole they forgot to fill? How did he rush in when she had the choking dream then also? Was it an 'invite' since she called out to him in her dream? 
Also, I pegged that kid that works for the coroner's office picking up the bodies who was also in the vampire club as someone fishy right from the beginning. I thought I had something special to report but then he came right out and said he was the kid in the club etc. so I guess he beat me to it. But then he comes to the funeral pushing the brother we didn't know the Grandma even had. This can't be good news. I just know that old brother is going to complicate things and that he's up to no good. I wonder if the kid is up to no good with him or if he just happened to be the guy asked to push his wheelchair.
I had to laugh when Sookie was getting ready for bed (and some sexy time with Bill) and she just happens to put on this long flowy white nightgown straight out of some romance novel. Like everyone just happens to have one in their closet in case of potential vampire loving. 
And last but not least...I love Lafayette! He is my favorite character and never ceases to make me laugh or make me lust. 
I'll be back to yap some more once I watch this week's episode. Who's with me?


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 20, 2008)

At this point I am enjoying the whole feel of the show, but the plot holes keep building and it's starting to bug me.

Tonight, for instance, left me scratching my head. Seemed like the only reason Bill agreed out of the blue that he was more vampire than human and took off with his old gang was so that later Sookie (and we) could be left hanging about whether he was charred in a coffin or not.


----------



## goodthings (Oct 20, 2008)

Just finished watching it and then Dexter. Good shit!!


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 20, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> My number one question/comment on last week's episode is this: If you have to invite a vampire in to your home or they can't come in then how the heck did Bill wind up right behind Sookie when she found her Grandma dead? Was he already in the house? Can he come in anytime since he was invited in once? Or was this a plot hole they forgot to fill? How did he rush in when she had the choking dream then also? Was it an 'invite' since she called out to him in her dream?



I think that once you invite a vampire into your home, they're able to enter until you retract your invitation... but I could just be making that up. LOL


----------



## Rowan (Oct 20, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I think that once you invite a vampire into your home, they're able to enter until you retract your invitation... but I could just be making that up. LOL



I would agree with you on that one...at least thats how I took it


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm a bit confused. 

So Bill bit Sookie during sexy-time - and previously she had sucked his blood. At what point does *she* start growing sucky teefs? I guess usually... you get bit, and _then _you suck your guy (heh!) - so they've done it backwards and maybe that's why she's not special-diet-needs yet. But still... all the elements are there, yet she's still up for daytime tanning. 

What's the dealio? Anyone know?



SMA413 said:


> I think that once you invite a vampire into your home, they're able to enter until you retract your invitation... but I could just be making that up. LOL





Rowan said:


> I would agree with you on that one...at least thats how I took it



Yeah - that Vamp Rule they're sticking to, because at the restaurant, they mentioned something about not needing an invite when you're in a public place.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Oct 20, 2008)

I watched last night's episode so I'm all caught up now.
Yeah, I'm a bit confused on the whole when you become a vampire thing too. I know that if a vampire bites you and drains all your blood then you're obviously dead and that's the end of it. But just how much of your blood does he have to drain when he bites you to make you a vampire? And what if you drink his blood like she did? I guess on this show you can drink some vampire blood and not turn into one because as evidenced by her brother people are using it like a recreational drug. So I'm not sure exactly how you turn into a vampire. (At least not on this show) 
Also, I'm not sure about the 'invite the vampire in' thing either. If he can't come back in once you retract your invite there was the one time when Bill brought Sookie home and she said that she didn't want him to come inside with her. Isn't that a retraction of some sort? Oh, hell, I don't know, it hurts my head to think about it too much. I think that's what happened to the writers of the show and they just said the hell with it and left that plot hole open.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh, and that reminds me, JG... what's with brother Jason Stackhouse? He drinks vamp blood (granted, not fresh) and goes loco with a galactic hardon, but Sookie drinks it fresh from the tap and it heals her wounds - but mentally, she's still plugged in and running fine. Ohhhh-kay. So we get Jason back to as normal as he gets, and now a tiny LSD-portion of vamp blood has he and his hippie girlfriend seeing Tinkerbells. Um - wha? How does any of this make sense?

Or is 'V' different from regular vampire blood? I don't get it!

Hello, consistency? i needz yoo.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 20, 2008)

*agreed on all of the postings above...there seem to several holes in the plot...as far as fang-banging goes...I am clueless what makes YOU BECOME ONE.....and what's with the dog??????

and who killed gram=ma???? and why???? m:doh: *


----------



## Rowan (Oct 20, 2008)

I missed last night but dvr'd it so i'll probably watch it tonight...but as for last week's episode...what was up with Jason crying while the wench was riding him? I didnt understand what that one was all about...


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Oct 20, 2008)

I guess the holes in the victim's necks aren't the only ones in this show...it's also full of plot holes! ba dum bum 
I'm guessing they'll eventually tell us what is up with that dog and it had better be something good. If it's nothing and it's just an old dog then I call bullshit! I will be pissed. 
I think that Jason was crying last week because he was just so overwhelmed with everything. His Grandma just died and she was the stable force in his life, he realizes he's out of control with the women and the sex, the V juice is getting to him, it was just everything all at once. (Or maybe he just thought that chick was ugly, she was facing away from him when they were having sex) 

*Rowan do not read this next part, there is a slight spoiler from this weeks episode!* (Unless you're like me and cannot resist temptation) 


What was up with Sam Merlotte running naked through the woods early in the morning?! Theories anyone?! I'm putting my guess in as: Was there a full moon the night before? Because someone may have been a werewolf! Awoooo!


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 20, 2008)

Rowan said:


> what was up with Jason crying while the wench was riding him? I didnt understand what that one was all about...



Hadn't his grandmother just died?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 20, 2008)

True Blood is actually one show that I look forward to seeing each week....


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 20, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> I'm a bit confused.
> 
> So Bill bit Sookie during sexy-time - and previously she had sucked his blood. At what point does *she* start growing sucky teefs? I guess usually... you get bit, and _then _you suck your guy (heh!)



Well, you have to die and be brought back to life by your vampire, mmm, mother I guess you'd say. Vampires in this world are "undead," I think.

It's not so much a contagion.


----------



## Rowan (Oct 20, 2008)

I did watch it when i got home from work this evening..and i tell ya..i just keeps getting weirder lol

I also wondered what was up with Sam....i hope he isnt a werewolf..that would be pushing it a bit far i think.

And what was with all the lights with the new piece of ass for Jason?

It will be interesting to see what happens with the vamps at the bar with the door woman remembering the stackhouse name....Eric may want sookie in the future perhaps?

I hate how the ending always comes too soon!


----------



## moore2me (Oct 20, 2008)

Does anyone here besides me think Sookie's grandma will come back as a vampire?


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 20, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Does anyone here besides me think Sookie's grandma will come back as a vampire?



Hadn't thought of that. Why do you think so? Just a hunch?


----------



## GoddessNoir (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm completely hooked on this show too. I actually just started wathcing this weekend, I watched the first 6 episodes between early Saturday morning and Sunday afternoon.

I looked this up: To become a vampire, one must be dead or near dead then drink enough vampire blood. That is supposedly how they turn.

I think Merlotte is the dog also. Remember the first time when he and Tara had sex? She told Lafayette (I think) that Sam barked in his sleep. 

Jason is just gross. All those women. Not to mention he looks as though he hasn't showered in weeks, ewwww.

I am liking this show lots though.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 21, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Hadn't thought of that. Why do you think so? Just a hunch?



I always thought the old lady was a little "queer" acting. She was a little too fond of vampires too. I just figured if she wasn't one already that Bill would make her one when he got the chance.

As to the doggie, I think he is a "*familiar*" to the vampire Bill. Those of you who know about witch folklore, know that witches can have magical helpers (usually a cat) called *familiars*. Why couldn't a vampire have one too? And what would be more logical than a dog?


----------



## Rowan (Oct 21, 2008)

GoddessNoir said:


> I'm completely hooked on this show too. I actually just started wathcing this weekend, I watched the first 6 episodes between early Saturday morning and Sunday afternoon.
> 
> I looked this up: To become a vampire, one must be dead or near dead then drink enough vampire blood. That is supposedly how they turn.
> 
> ...






moore2me said:


> I always thought the old lady was a little "queer" acting. She was a little too fond of vampires too. I just figured if she wasn't one already that Bill would make her one when he got the chance.
> 
> As to the doggie, I think he is a "*familiar*" to the vampire Bill. Those of you who know about witch folklore, know that witches can have magical helpers (usually a cat) called *familiars*. Why couldn't a vampire have one too? And what would be more logical than a dog?



One of the earlier episodes has the dog running up to Sam while he was sitting on his porch, so that makes them being one and the same unlikely....but the dog being a familiar to Bill..now that I could see being a possiblity. In folklore vampyres would typically have someone to watch over them during the daylight hours in case someone is out to cause them harm (which of course would beg to ask the question where the dog was if bill was in that nest that got torched..one would think the dog would raise the alarm if he was Bill's)

As far as Jason..I totally agree that he looks so unshowered most the time. Great body..but when you look dirty...not so sexy!


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 21, 2008)

Rowan said:


> One of the earlier episodes has the dog running up to Sam while he was sitting on his porch, so that makes them being one and the same unlikely....but the dog being a familiar to Bill..now that I could see being a possiblity. In folklore vampyres would typically have someone to watch over them during the daylight hours in case someone is out to cause them harm (which of course would beg to ask the question where the dog was if bill was in that nest that got torched..one would think the dog would raise the alarm if he was Bill's)
> 
> As far as Jason..I totally agree that he looks so unshowered most the time. Great body..but when you look dirty...not so sexy!



Hmmm... This is food for thought, Rowan. Excellent info.

It got me thinking that Sam and Bill may be connected somehow. Through Sookie, obviously. But also, notice how Sam and Bill BOTH showed up when Sookie's grandma was found dead. The dog was there when Bill killed the vandals and saved Sookie. And now Sam was running around naked around the same time the house was torched?

Something weird going on.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Oct 22, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Does anyone here besides me think Sookie's grandma will come back as a vampire?



I was thinking that something like that might happen too. In the beginning since she was all interested in the vampire stuff, etc. I was thinking that maybe she already was a vampire or something but then my son reminded me that she was out in the daylight. Oops! I've even thought that maybe she had some special gift like Sookie has with being able to read your thoughts. You know how it seems like things like that are sometimes inherited and sometimes skip a generation. I think it was a bad idea to kill of the Grandma so soon...unless she's coming back. 



GoddessNoir said:


> Jason is just gross. All those women. Not to mention he looks as though he hasn't showered in weeks, ewwww.



I know! Could he please shower?! I know it's hot where he lives but everyone else seems to know how to remain unsweaty.



moore2me said:


> I always thought the old lady was a little "queer" acting. She was a little too fond of vampires too. I just figured if she wasn't one already that Bill would make her one when he got the chance.
> 
> As to the doggie, I think he is a "*familiar*" to the vampire Bill. Those of you who know about witch folklore, know that witches can have magical helpers (usually a cat) called *familiars*. Why couldn't a vampire have one too? And what would be more logical than a dog?



Yes about the Granny and yes about the "familiar". I was thinking the same thing too. The dog is always hanging out by the bar and we've seen it with Sam Merlotte so I think it is Sam's familiar and I'm still thinking Sam is a werewolf or something.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Oct 22, 2008)

The show is based on a series of books "the southern vampire series" by Charlaine Harris. It is staying pretty true to plot line, with some compression of characters. If anyone needs any spoilers..... I know the secret to Sam, and Grandma, and Bill, and Eric.........


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Oct 22, 2008)

EvilPrincess said:


> The show is based on a series of books "the southern vampire series" by Charlaine Harris. It is staying pretty true to plot line, with some compression of characters. If anyone needs any spoilers..... I know the secret to Sam, and Grandma, and Bill, and Eric.........



NO I don't want spoilers! I mean YES of course I want spoilers but I'll just have to resist the urge to find things out and just watch how the show plays out. OMG! This is taking all my strength not ask for spoilers! How could you know my one weakness (OK, _one _of my weaknesses, another one being chocolate)...I am nosy and have no self control! 
Oh, this is killing me!
Maybe I should just read the books. I wonder if I would like them. I'm not usually a fan of fiction but I do read some.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Oct 23, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> NO I don't want spoilers! I mean YES of course I want spoilers but I'll just have to resist the urge to find things out and just watch how the show plays out. OMG! This is taking all my strength not ask for spoilers! How could you know my one weakness (OK, _one _of my weaknesses, another one being chocolate)...I am nosy and have no self control!
> Oh, this is killing me!
> Maybe I should just read the books. I wonder if I would like them. I'm not usually a fan of fiction but I do read some.


 
Ohhhh I love a challenge.... The books are good and I enjoy them, the series is much more vibrant/sexy/edgy than the books...... soooo..... But the secret to Eric is......nah I won't spoil it for you


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 23, 2008)

I was kind of wondering about the vampire blood too, why only one drop puts Jason in a whole new world, yet Sookie drank so much of Bill's blood and...
I'm really leaning toward Sam being a werewolf, but I don't know if that's a good angle. 3 more days!
For you reading folk. Barnes and Noble is releasing the Sookie Stackhouse Box set on Nov. 4th, but they are taking pre orders now. 7 paperpack book set.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 23, 2008)

*thanks (((DADDYoH)))) for the lowdown...heres a link to anyone interested...no i am not commissioned by B+N..I go to the library and already have a hold on the first 2 in the series..this inquiring mind WANTS TO READ it herself 
*
http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Sookie-Stackhouse-Box-Set/Charlaine-Harris/e/9780441017775/?itm=1


----------



## moore2me (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for the link Angel. Based on the info you gave me, I checked with WalMart & they have the paperback "*Dead Until Dark*" already on sale. It is listed as the basis for the HBO series True Blood. The book is listed as $4.00 and by Charlaine Harris. Here's the link

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10080112


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Oct 23, 2008)

I went to Amazon.com last night and was checking out the books to see if they were anything I might be interested in reading. While reading one of the reviews for a book I read something that might be a slight spoiler. So reader beware! Also, this morning they were talking about True Blood on the Howard Stern Show when someone called in with the Sam is a werewolf theory. Then someone said they knew something about that theory and they were going to spoil it for me. I was far away from the radio and couldn't get to it in time so I had to stick my fingers in my ears and start singing so I wouldn't hear anything! I had to keep taking them out and checking to see if they were still talking about it and only after I was sure they were done did I stop. 
Everywhere I go seems someone wants to let slip a spoiler; on here, on Amazon, on the radio. I'm not safe anywhere!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Oct 23, 2008)

Rowan said:


> Oh yeah that was very weird...first seeing the picture of him and the waitress behind the bar and then the sheet sniffing...wtf? And then is it just me or does it seem like there is some tension every time he and Tara are around one another even though she said it was a one time deal?



He's the dog that keeps showing up right?
That's the idea that I get anyway.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 23, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I went to Amazon.com last night and was checking out the books to see if they were anything I might be interested in reading. While reading one of the reviews for a book I read something that might be a slight spoiler. So reader beware! Also, this morning they were talking about True Blood on the Howard Stern Show when someone called in with the Sam is a werewolf theory. Then someone said they knew something about that theory and they were going to spoil it for me. I was far away from the radio and couldn't get to it in time so I had to stick my fingers in my ears and start singing so I wouldn't hear anything! I had to keep taking them out and checking to see if they were still talking about it and only after I was sure they were done did I stop.
> Everywhere I go seems someone wants to let slip a spoiler; on here, on Amazon, on the radio. I'm not safe anywhere!



JerseyGirl,

I think Howard Stern would do anything for publicity or to increase his market share on the radio. The man has no limits. I would expect absolutely no secrets to be withheld or protected by that man. He is a blabbermouth.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 24, 2008)

Well, this *True Blood * is getting closer and closer to home. It turns the author, Charlaine Harris, lives in south Arkansas. What a small world. Here is a link to her website. It says she encourages her fans to leave messages. (I also believe she is a BBW.)

http://www.charlaineharris.com/


----------



## Lady at Large (Oct 24, 2008)

I have read the whole Sookie Stackhouse series up till now. I haven't really gotten that jived to see the show but now I wonder if I should.


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 24, 2008)

Can someone send me some spoilers about what happens in the books? Specifically the whole Sam-Bill thing.

Please? I'll rep you.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 24, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Can someone send me some spoilers about what happens in the books? Specifically the whole Sam-Bill thing.
> 
> Please? I'll rep you.



In order not to spoil the future shows for us TV watchers, would you please either PM spoilers or write them in white or something so we don't accidentally see them --- pretty please?????


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 24, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Well, this *True Blood * is getting closer and closer to home. It turns the author, Charlaine Harris, lives in south Arkansas. What a small world. Here is a link to her website. It says she encourages her fans to leave messages. *(I also believe she is a BBW.)*
> 
> http://www.charlaineharris.com/



A Google image search will prove you are correct.


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 24, 2008)

moore2me said:


> In order not to spoil the future shows for us TV watchers, would you please either PM spoilers or write them in white or something so we don't accidentally see them --- pretty please?????



Yes, Yes, Yes! *PM* me!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Oct 24, 2008)

moore2me said:


> In order not to spoil the future shows for us TV watchers, would you please either PM spoilers or write them in white or something so we don't accidentally see them --- pretty please?????



Yes, please do that because it is taking every ounce of what little self control I have not to spoil it for myself! Once this season ends I just don't know if I'll be able not to have a peek online and see what's coming up next season. My son already went online and read the spoilers, he couldn't resist.


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 26, 2008)

Lafayette is a hottie! :eat2:

ETA: And Jason is a big jerk.


----------



## GoddessNoir (Oct 26, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> I was kind of wondering about the vampire blood too, why only one drop puts Jason in a whole new world, yet Sookie drank so much of Bill's blood and...
> I'm really leaning toward Sam being a werewolf, but I don't know if that's a good angle. 3 more days!
> For you reading folk. Barnes and Noble is releasing the Sookie Stackhouse Box set on Nov. 4th, but they are taking pre orders now. 7 paperpack book set.




I thought this too. Sookie did see better, smell better and seemed a bit "hot in the butt" as my mom would put it but, she seemed normal where as Jason was just bugging out.

I think Jason is just all over the place anyway, with the drinking and the sex he's a bit more "open" if that makes sense.

Plus, this just popped in my head, may not be completely formulated: Sookie drank Bill's blood. Bill seems kind of tame, he's a gentleman, drinks TruBlood mostly. The blood that Lafayette has may have come from some drunk, drug taking vampire so, it may have affected Jason more. I hope this is coming across properly. Bill is "tame" so, he's blood would have less of an affect. Not to mention Jason took different vampire's blood so they may be mixing up in his system.


----------



## Rowan (Oct 27, 2008)

GoddessNoir said:


> I thought this too. Sookie did see better, smell better and seemed a bit "hot in the butt" as my mom would put it but, she seemed normal where as Jason was just bugging out.
> 
> I think Jason is just all over the place anyway, with the drinking and the sex he's a bit more "open" if that makes sense.
> 
> Plus, this just popped in my head, may not be completely formulated: Sookie drank Bill's blood. Bill seems kind of tame, he's a gentleman, drinks TruBlood mostly. The blood that Lafayette has may have come from some drunk, drug taking vampire so, it may have affected Jason more. I hope this is coming across properly. Bill is "tame" so, he's blood would have less of an affect. Not to mention Jason took different vampire's blood so they may be mixing up in his system.



That would make some sense...but after last night's episode and seeing where Lafayette is getting his blood...i now think it just depends more on the personality of the person taking the V more than the vamp itself. And that new girl who's around...she seemed cool til she started buggin out about the V!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Oct 27, 2008)

Rowan said:


> That would make some sense...but after last night's episode and seeing where Lafayette is getting his blood...i now think it just depends more on the personality of the person taking the V more than the vamp itself. And that new girl who's around...she seemed cool til she started buggin out about the V!




That and what she (they) did at the end of the episode? Oh! and the sex scene in the cemetery when Bill popped out of the ground VERY hot! :blush:


----------



## Lady at Large (Oct 27, 2008)

Fascinita, I have read the whole series of books but not seen the show. I will spoiler you if you haven't already been.


----------



## Rowan (Oct 27, 2008)

Ella Bella said:


> That and what she (they) did at the end of the episode? Oh! and the sex scene in the cemetery when Bill popped out of the ground VERY hot! :blush:



Yeah..and if that new girl knows about using silver...i think sookie should watch out for her having bad intentions for Bill next!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 27, 2008)

GoddessNoir said:


> I thought this too. Sookie did see better, smell better and seemed a bit "hot in the butt" as my mom would put it but, she seemed normal where as Jason was just bugging out.
> 
> I think Jason is just all over the place anyway, with the drinking and the sex he's a bit more "open" if that makes sense.
> 
> Plus, this just popped in my head, may not be completely formulated: Sookie drank Bill's blood. Bill seems kind of tame, he's a gentleman, drinks TruBlood mostly. The blood that Lafayette has may have come from some drunk, drug taking vampire so, it may have affected Jason more. I hope this is coming across properly. Bill is "tame" so, he's blood would have less of an affect. Not to mention Jason took different vampire's blood so they may be mixing up in his system.


Excellent point. I remembered when Lafayette introduced Jason to "V" he mentioned that each vampire is different and that it effect each person differently. 
Naturally last nights episode leaves more questions and the frustration of having to wait till next week. Will Tara go through with the demonectomy? How did Sookie get covered with blood at Fangtasia?(I have an idea how but don't really know). Will they ever find out who the killer is? 
Lady at Large, are they pretty much sticking to the story in the books? Just a yes or no if you see this. 
Is it Sunday yet?


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 27, 2008)

Lady at Large said:


> Fascinita, I have read the whole series of books but not seen the show. I will spoiler you if you haven't already been.



Ooooh. I've been spoiled  But thanks so much for the offer!

Also, Lafayette is hot and so are Tara and Sam together. Just thought I should say that again.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 27, 2008)

Lafayette may be "hot", but there is one itsie, bitsie problemo with him - potential for AIDS/HIV.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------

I have a side (tangent) question for vampire fans who are watching True Blood. Seeing Sookie with Bill cozied up last Sunday night got me to thinking, "What's going to happen when Sookie gets old & Bill doesn't?"

My question to you True Blood fans is, would you want to become vampire if it would meant immortality and you wouldn't grow old? (Remember those around you would continue to age.)


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Oct 27, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Lafayette may be "hot", but there is one itsie, bitsie problemo with him - potential for AIDS/HIV..



Because of the drugs/Vampire blood right?


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 27, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Lafayette may be "hot", but there is one itsie, bitsie problemo with him - potential for AIDS/HIV.



How's that? Needle use? I haven't seen that implied. And I'm sure he uses a condom. 

I'd hit that in a hot second.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 27, 2008)

Yikes. Let's not go there. 

I'd be more concerned about the dangers of graveyard dirt in your you-know from doing it with a vamp that just crawled outta the ground hot buck naked and grabbed yer leg. 

_Totally _hot. 

Next up, the dangers of vampire bites on breasts with implants. Whoopsie.

- - -

And I'd totally go vamp, but only if Emple went with me.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 27, 2008)

*Samantha,

You, my dear, have just come up with a new potentially infectious venereal disease. Congratulations. I think we need to alert the media. *What shall we call the new menance to womanhood? (Do you have an old boyfriend you would like to dis?)

This is a Eureka moment. . . .(The only problem is, it involves sex with vampires who have been sleeping in the ground. There may be a little problem explaining that conceptually.)


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 28, 2008)

moore2me said:


> *Samantha,
> 
> You, my dear, have just come up with a new potentially infectious venereal disease. Congratulations. I think we need to alert the media. *What shall we call the new menance to womanhood? (Do you have an old boyfriend you would like to dis?)
> 
> This is a Eureka moment. . . .(The only problem is, it involves sex with vampires who have been sleeping in the ground. There may be a little problem explaining that conceptually.)



Not sure what's particularly venereal or even infectious about it... I guess I'd call it "dirt"?


----------



## Rowan (Oct 28, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> Next up, the dangers of vampire bites on breasts with implants. Whoopsie.



lol...i thought that when he bit her there too lol


----------



## moore2me (Oct 28, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> Not sure what's particularly venereal or even infectious about it... I guess I'd call it "dirt"?



http://www.merck.com/mmpe/sec18/ch246/ch246b.html

Vaginitis is one of the most common gynecologic disorders. vaginitis is usually infectious. The most common types are bacterial vaginosis , candidal vaginitis , and trichomonal vaginitis - sexually Transmitted Diseases (STD): Trichomoniasis), which is sexually transmitted.

Poor hygiene (eg, in patients who are incontinent or bedridden) can lead to chronic vulvar inflammation due to chemical irritation from urine or feces or due to nonspecific infection. * (Moores comment: I would put graveyard dirt in this category.) * Bacterial vaginosis, candidal vaginitis, and trichomonal vaginitis are uncommon among postmenopausal women but may occur in those with risk factors. *However, if you make a habit of screwing vampires who sleep in the dirt I imagine it again would throw you into this risk category.*


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 28, 2008)

I was happier when this was about a fictional story with vampires and maybe werewolves... and without diseases and clinical definitions, lol.


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 28, 2008)

I watched this week's episode last night- it took a whole lot of self control not to read this thread before then. LOL

I'm pretty sure Rene is too cute. I can't stand his accent, but that was so sweet.


----------



## Risible (Oct 28, 2008)

With such glowing enthusiasm for the show, I think I'll check it out. I thought the previews that I've seen on HBO have looked a little corny, but with the likes of DaddyOh and EKmanifest singing its praises, I'll just have to check it out!


----------



## Mythik (Oct 28, 2008)

This thread is cracking me up! 

I didn't think I'd like the show too much, but every week now, I get pretty cranked for it.

Of course, I think Alan Ball is a genius...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 28, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I watched this week's episode last night- it took a whole lot of self control not to read this thread before then. LOL
> 
> I'm pretty sure Rene is too cute. I can't stand his accent, but that was so sweet.



Oh man, I totally love that cajun accent. They sorta sound like Canadians after a whole messa bong hits.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Oct 29, 2008)

Dimensions was on True Blood this past episode! Didn't notice it? Well, if you look closely in the scene where the funeral home director is crying on the phone when they are calling to tell him that the kid that worked for him was the fourth one who died...in the left corner of the screen as they are coming closer there is a brochure for what looks like caskets and the name on the brochure says *Dimensions*! I was so excited when I saw that and thought of all of you guys and this thread! On another note, my son says I need to get a life! 



SMA413 said:


> I watched this week's episode last night- it took a whole lot of self control not to read this thread before then. LOL



You and me both! I so wanted to read this thread but hadn't watched the episode yet. Like I said before I usually watch it seperate from my son because of the potential for too much 'sexy time' on screen (and that is one moment no mother and son really want to share). Last night I told him that I couldn't wait any longer to watch it and I would fast forward through anything too sexy! The worst we saw last night was dirt covered vampire butt cheeks...and what nice cheeks they were! :smitten:

Everytime I see Sookie snuggling up to Bill all I can think of is how cold he must feel. He does feel cold because he's dead I'm assuming. I don't know if I could get past that. Snuggling up to a warm body is one of the best parts of snuggling. And since I'm always cold I appreciate a man who is warm. 

One of my favorite vampire movies (although it is that and so much more imo) is From Dusk Till Dawn. If you are a fan of the movie then you will know what I'm talking about when I say that the bartender at Fangtasia reminds me very much of Danny Trejo's bartender character in From Dusk Till Dawn. I wonder if whoever wrote True Blood is a fan of that movie.

Hmmm...Sam says his parents were nudists yadda yadda yadda, nope, not buying it! I read something online (by mistake) that might explain something about that if in fact he is not a werewolf as some of us suspect. Also, I wanted to say that if he is a werewolf then I doubt he killed any of those woman as a werewolf because he probably would have really ripped them to shreds and nobody was really killed like that, although the Grandma was pretty bloody.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 29, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Dimensions was on True Blood this past episode! Didn't notice it? Well, if you look closely in the scene where the funeral home director is crying on the phone when they are calling to tell him that the kid that worked for him was the fourth one who died...in the left corner of the screen as they are coming closer there is a brochure for what looks like caskets and the name on the brochure says *Dimensions*! I was so excited when I saw that and thought of all of you guys and this thread! On another note, my son says I need to get a life!


I noticed that too and thought the same thing. Great minds!!!






> Hmmm...Sam says his parents were nudists yadda yadda yadda, nope, not buying it!


I think it was in the previews for this Sunday's episode, it showd Det. Bellefleur on the phone with a nudist colony in or near Beaumont, TX and they claimed to have no record of the Merlotte family. I'm just wondering how long before they actually reveal what actually is.


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 29, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Dimensions was on True Blood this past episode! Didn't notice it? Well, if you look closely in the scene where the funeral home director is crying on the phone when they are calling to tell him that the kid that worked for him was the fourth one who died...in the left corner of the screen as they are coming closer there is a brochure for what looks like caskets and the name on the brochure says *Dimensions*! I was so excited when I saw that and thought of all of you guys and this thread!



I saw it too!! I giggled when i saw it and thought of all of y'all. 



JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Everytime I see Sookie snuggling up to Bill all I can think of is how cold he must feel. He does feel cold because he's dead I'm assuming.



My friends and I were talking about that too! He'd be FREEZING! LOL... maybe the writers overlooked that. 



JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Hmmm...Sam says his parents were nudists yadda yadda yadda, nope, not buying it! I read something online (by mistake) that might explain something about that if in fact he is not a werewolf as some of us suspect. Also, I wanted to say that if he is a werewolf then I doubt he killed any of those woman as a werewolf because he probably would have really ripped them to shreds and nobody was really killed like that, although the Grandma was pretty bloody.



I can't really get a good read on Sam... I dunno if I like him yet. I need to know what the hell is up with the whole naked run through the woods. LOL.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Oct 29, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I can't really get a good read on Sam... I dunno if I like him yet. I need to know what the hell is up with the whole naked run through the woods. LOL.


 
<jumps up and down> <raises hand> I do I do.......  - 

Sam in the books is a good guy ---- series? we shall see. 

Did not catch it last Sunday.... going for the re-run today......


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 1, 2008)

For the record, I love Rene's accent- I think I want to do him more than Bill  

All he would have to do to get into my over-sized panties is call me Chere :wubu:








But then again, we all know I'm easy


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 1, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> For the record, I love Rene's accent- I think I want to do him more than Bill
> 
> All he would have to do to get into my over-sized panties is call me Chere :wubu:
> 
> ...



And if he spoke to you in full Cajun? What then? :happy:


For the record, I'm totally with you on it. His accent and his curly black locks send me.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 1, 2008)

Ok

Have not read anything in this thread. I just watched the first episode. I thought it was pretty...ummm...not very good at all...*L*

Anybody else go...* yawn * over the first one?...and did they like it better after a few???


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 1, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Ok
> 
> Have not read anything in this thread. I just watched the first episode. I thought it was pretty...ummm...not very good at all...*L*
> 
> Anybody else go...* yawn * over the first one?...and did they like it better after a few???



Yeah, took a while to get good, for me. First two episodes are kind of just setting up the rules of that world--a lot of exposition. It builds, though probably not if you don't like vampire stories or hot simulated sex onscreen. :happy:


----------



## mossystate (Nov 1, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Yeah, took a while to get good, for me. First two episodes are kind of just setting up the rules of that world--a lot of exposition. It builds, though probably not if you don't like vampire stories or hot simulated sex onscreen. :happy:



Hmmmm...no issue with vampire stories...at all...and sex scenes are great, as long as I am not hearing ' bowchickabowow '....hehe. No, I just thought it was poorly done ...but...I shall give it another shot..and if it is still a steamy pile of clotted tru blood...I will have to find my emergency stash of chain........


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Nov 1, 2008)

Like I said before, I like the show but, especially in the beginning, I wanted it to be better. It was a good show but I just felt like something was missing. It has gotten better as time has gone on. I am enjoying it, even enjoying complaining about the things that annoy me about it.  Plus I like that we're all watching it and come here and chat about it. And the sexy mens on the show don't hurt either! :smitten:


----------



## moore2me (Nov 2, 2008)

Dear JerseyChik,

I am mostly enjoying the new spin on the old vampire tales. I have been a vampire fan ever since I discovered what they were fifty years ago, and new concepts just don't come around very often. When they do, they are intriguing and welcome (sort of like finding a new flavor of ice cream that you really like).


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 2, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Dear JerseyChik,
> I have been a vampire fan ever since I discovered what they were fifty years ago, and new concepts just don't come around very often.



I once discovered a nearly naked vampire about to get into bed with me as I slept. His hair was brilliantined to a high gloss and all he had on was an ascot. One look at his vampirehood and I was an instant vampire devotee, true and blue. 

PS - I've been a fan of neatly groomed hair ever since, too.

PPS - That Bill Compton makes the show worth watching all by his self.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 2, 2008)

_I shoulda known something wasn't right the second you walked into my life carryin' that big bag o crazy...
cuz any woman with a purse that big is bound to have something in it I don't wanna know about_

--Jason Stackhouse

lol


----------



## ekmanifest (Nov 3, 2008)

I told you guys Sam was the dog and no one believed me!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 3, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> I told you guys Sam was the dog and no one believed me!



ekmanifest FTW!!! I thought last night was a pretty good episode. Just a little over the top with the sex scene  Do you suppose they are preparing to write Bill out of the story? Only 3 episosed left


----------



## Rowan (Nov 3, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> I told you guys Sam was the dog and no one believed me!



But how????? There at the beginning of the series, the exact same dog came up to Sam while he was sitting on the porch of his trailer and he was petting the dog....so wtf? *shakes head* I like the show...but you could totally drive through some of the plot holes!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 3, 2008)

Rowan said:


> But how????? There at the beginning of the series, the exact same dog came up to Sam while he was sitting on the porch of his trailer and he was petting the dog....so wtf? *shakes head* I like the show...but you could totally drive through some of the plot holes!


*
I know...like WTF....he's a dog..he's a changeling...he runs nekid  :doh:

They can't write Bill out..but they can certainly WRITE ERIC in more!!! :smitten:*


----------



## Lady at Large (Nov 3, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> I know...like WTF....he's a dog..he's a changeling...he runs nekid  :doh:
> 
> They can't write Bill out..but they can certainly WRITE ERIC in more!!! :smitten:*



I want to spoiler you SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO BAD!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Nov 4, 2008)

Well, yes, he did! He turned into the dog! I thought he was the dog in the beginning too just like ekmanifest but...



Rowan said:


> But how????? There at the beginning of the series, the exact same dog came up to Sam while he was sitting on the porch of his trailer and he was petting the dog....so wtf? *shakes head* I like the show...but you could totally drive through some of the plot holes!



Exactly! Will someone please explain this?! I'm hoping there is an explanation that I'm just not seeing yet. I read something in a spoiler online by mistake that _might_ explain something, maybe, oh I don't know! 

Oh, how I wish I had a man like Sam. Furry companion by day, sexy naked man by night! :wubu:

I think that they're going to end the show with the cliffhanger of 'What will happen to Bill?' You know they can't write him off the show, he's half of the story, he's too important. 

And that sex last night (no, not mine unfortunately, I mean on the show) it was practically porn! Hey, not that I'm complaining. But that is the exact reason that my son and I don't watch the show together. Also, I think Jason's girlfriend is hiding a secret. Maybe she's got a secret identity but something fishy is going on with her. Maybe she's the werewolf!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 4, 2008)

Lady at Large said:


> I want to spoiler you SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO BAD!


*
tempted to ask you to PM me...I am reading the books right now...
cause I CAN"T WAIT!!!!!!!!!

I am driving to Louisville Saturday for the nite and tried to get the book on tape to take with me......waitlisted.....

and ya..sam is the dog but with the dog...? *


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Nov 5, 2008)

I was thinking...anyone figure out why Sam was sniffing those sheets that time? Now that we know his little secret do you think he was sniffing them trying to get a scent of the killer or something? Maybe he's a bloodhound too! 

Oh, and that spoiler that I read by mistake online? It was about Sam and since I found it out I'm curious to see what happens next because I have some questions and I want to know what people think.


----------



## Rowan (Nov 5, 2008)

I actually went looking for spoilers because the sam petting the dog then being the dog thing was driving me insane!


----------



## moore2me (Nov 5, 2008)

Rowan said:


> I actually went looking for spoilers because the sam petting the dog then being the dog thing was driving me insane!



Perhaps then, he is a shape-shifter instead of a werewolf? (Don't answer that - no spoilers please.)


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Nov 6, 2008)

I have a word of warning for all True Blood fans. If you don't want to find out any spoilers do not under any circumstances casually pick up one of the books and read the back cover like I did at the library yesterday! I went to the library to see if they had the first book (it was out) so I was checking out which other one's they had. I found something like books #5 & #6 and I just wanted to see what they were like so I picked them up and read the back cover. *BAM* Huge spoilers right there! I know the books have to tell you what they're about but I didn't expect to read so much about the story.
Then, of course, I had to peek inside the books since I figured I had already found out too much. It's like being on a diet and eating one cookie so you say screw it and just eat the whole bag...I have no control! 
My son went online and found out all the spoilers so he knows what's coming up. He told me that he didn't think I'd like where the story eventually winds up as it's not my kind of story in his opinion. From some of the stuff I read yesterday I might agree. I'm not sure, I'll have to keep watching and hopefully eventually read the books and see. It seems to turn into a different story from what the show originally started out as. 
So, I learned spoilers about just about everyone just from reading one book cover and peeking in the book! And my son went online and looked for who the killer was and (if he found the right info) he was shocked! That is one thing I haven't 'accidentally' stumbled upon and I can't wait to find out.
Charlaine Harris has other series that she writes and I took out a book from one of those. It's about a woman who 'sees dead people'. It looks pretty good, I can't wait to start reading it.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 6, 2008)

Rowan said:


> I actually went looking for spoilers because the sam petting the dog then being the dog thing was driving me insane!



*how do you hunt for spoilers......???

I am reading the book now and am about half way through and TARA IS NOT A character yet....which is interesting. They have ARLENE as her BFF....*


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Nov 6, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *how do you hunt for spoilers......???
> 
> *



Google and Wikipedia...that's how my son did it! Or you can accidentally read the backs of book covers like I did. Or peek inside a book not so accidentally like I also did.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Nov 8, 2008)

Yep, it's me again! 
I just wanted to say that I read that Charlaine Harris book I got from the library the other day. It was a quick read, finished it in one day! I have to say I really enjoyed it and I'm not really one for non fiction.
As far as I can tell there are three books so far in this series:
Grave Sight
Grave Surprise
Ice Cold Grave
I read the first one and can't wait to get back to the library to get the next two.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Nov 8, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> As far as I can tell there are three books so far in this series:
> Grave Sight
> Grave Surprise
> Ice Cold Grave
> .


 
There are 8 with the last having been relased this past May. They are referred to as the Southern Vampire Series. The ones you have listed are the Harper Conlley series... 

Sookie's Books 

Dead Until Dark 
Living Dead in Dallas 
Club Dead
Dead to the World
Dead as a Doornail
Definitely Dead
All Together Dead
From Dead to Worse


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Nov 8, 2008)

EvilPrincess said:


> There are 8 with the last having been relased this past May. They are referred to as the Southern Vampire Series. The ones you have listed are the Harper Conlley series...
> 
> Sookie's Books
> 
> ...



Oops, guess I should have clarified that in my post. I just assumed that people would know what I was talking about from the post I made before that. But, yes, I was reading from the Harper Connelly series. I really like it! I'm going to check out her other series' too and see if I like them. I love finding a good book!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Nov 9, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Oops, guess I should have clarified that in my post. I just assumed that people would know what I was talking about from the post I made before that. But, yes, I was reading from the Harper Connelly series. I really like it! I'm going to check out her other series' too and see if I like them. I love finding a good book!


 
nope twas me ---  my apologies 

</IMG>


----------



## moore2me (Nov 10, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Perhaps then, he is a shape-shifter instead of a werewolf? (Don't answer that - no spoilers please.)



I won, I won, (Moore looks around for Bob Barker or Drew Carrey and sees no one????) Someone tell me what I won????


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 10, 2008)

moore2me said:


> I won, I won, (Moore looks around for Bob Barker or Drew Carrey and sees no one????) Someone tell me what I won????



You've won a case of Tru Blood :eat2:

I love that he sometimes ends up unexpectedly naked :wubu: You can tell this was originally written by a woman because there is a much greater male eye candy to female eye candy ratio than usual.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Nov 11, 2008)

Yep, shapeshifter was the word I read when I saw my first spoiler by mistake when I read something online. I figured that was probably Sam's secret if he wasn't a werewolf. Wasn't it so sad how his family just abandoned him when he was a kid? OMG how horrible! I wonder why his biological family gave him up. Were they shapeshifters too...or worse? Can't wait to find out more of his backstory and see more of his backside! 
Ever since my son said the person who is the killer will shock me I've been going over in my mind who it could be and playing out the different scenarios. What if it's this person, what if it's that person? It's driving me crazy! Anyone have any ideas who they think is the killer?


----------



## Rowan (Nov 11, 2008)

Hopefully now that you see what Jason's new tart does in the preview, he will realize she really is psycho and get rid of her! He was a nice vamp


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 11, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Yep, it's me again!
> I just wanted to say that I read that Charlaine Harris book I got from the library the other day. It was a quick read, finished it in one day! I have to say I really enjoyed it and I'm not really one for non fiction.
> As far as I can tell there are three books so far in this series:
> Grave Sight
> ...



*Interesting I just finished DEAD UNTIL DARK...the first one that TRUE BLOOD is based on, it did nothing for me...I know who the killer is also..but they wrapped it up so fast..it was kinda like WTF to me?..Glad to hear her other series are better.....started TWILIGHT yesterday in Barnes and Noble and had to buy it after reading the first 50 pages in the store hahaha

how awesome was the line "A shape shifter? SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!"

so what is the deal with BILL....can anyone explain that to me..and more confuse-ment.....ok...the guy comes to Lafayette as he has a speech that nite and NEEDS some V? and then he is the one PRESIDING at the MEETING as the judge? I don't get that either

but I like how we actually know why we saw the dog with SAM...they closed that hole up nicely and in my opinion...hes way toooo skinny..just saying *


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 11, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> 
> so what is the deal with BILL....can anyone explain that to me..and more confuse-ment.....ok...the guy comes to Lafayette as he has a speech that nite and NEEDS some V? and then he is the one PRESIDING at the MEETING as the judge? I don't get that either
> 
> but I like how we actually know why we saw the dog with SAM...they closed that hole up nicely and in my opinion...hes way toooo skinny..just saying *



HD, it seems that Bill "served" his sentence, he had to turn the girl into a vampire. Since he killed a vampire, he had to create one to replace Darkshadow. 
The guy with Lafayette, is either a judge or politician. From what I could gather he is anti-gay and/or anti-vampire, yet he takes "V" and gets blowjobs from Lafayette. 
I can't believe there is only 2 episodes left. I know how long HBO takes to start new seasons...ugh


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 11, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> ..and more confuse-ment.....ok...the guy comes to Lafayette as he has a speech that nite and NEEDS some V? and then he is the one PRESIDING at the MEETING as the judge? I don't get that either



They weren't the same guy. The politican that went to Lafayette was played by Dan Butler 





and the vampire judge was played by Zeljko Ivanek





They are pretty similar looking.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 11, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> HD, it seems that Bill "served" his sentence, he had to turn the girl into a vampire. Since he killed a vampire, he had to create one to replace Darkshadow.
> 
> I can't believe there is only 2 episodes left. I know how long HBO takes to start new seasons...ugh



*ya...okay...that's it huh...got it on Bill......

2 episodes..wow..i just finished reading the first book that it was based on...interested in reading the 2nd to see if much of the plot line was from that one...as it was certainly not in the the first...?

any FLIGHT OF THE CONCORDS fans here? or
The life and times of TIM?*


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War (Nov 12, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Ever since my son said the person who is the killer will shock me I've been going over in my mind who it could be and playing out the different scenarios. What if it's this person, what if it's that person? It's driving me crazy! Anyone have any ideas who they think is the killer?



It will probably be the person we least expect, someone who seems to have no ax to grind or hidden agenda.

My vote says it's the Cajun guy. He seems too nice and too much like the last person earth you would expect to be a killer which is exactly why I think he is


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 12, 2008)

I made the mistake of reading a spoilers board of people that have read the books and they said who the killer is. It wasn't who I expected at all but who knows they might change the killer for the TV series. I couldn't get a good look at the guy in Merlottes.


----------



## Rowan (Nov 12, 2008)

Make_Lunch_Not_War said:


> It will probably be the person we least expect, someone who seems to have no ax to grind or hidden agenda.
> 
> My vote says it's the Cajun guy. He seems too nice and too much like the last person earth you would expect to be a killer which is exactly why I think he is



What occurred to me last night..and i really hope its not true, but that it could be Terry (the war vet) and he might have periods of PTSD and he doesnt even know he's killed the people! 

But I sure hope thats not the case!!!


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 12, 2008)

Rowan said:


> What occurred to me last night..and i really hope its not true, but that it could be Terry (the war vet) and he might have periods of PTSD and he doesnt even know he's killed the people!
> 
> But I sure hope thats not the case!!!



Hmmm... that's a really good point. I hadn't thought about it. I really hope not because he's so sweet. I loved when he told Arlene he likes her clavicles. It was so random and awkward. LOL


----------



## EvilPrincess (Nov 12, 2008)

AmandaRose said:


> I made the mistake of reading a spoilers board of people that have read the books and they said who the killer is. It wasn't who I expected at all but who knows they might change the killer for the TV series. I couldn't get a good look at the guy in Merlottes.


 
I think you are right... the relationships in the show are much different in the books... and part of why who the killer is (books) is that it makes sense from a plot perspective... for the show who knows... Just more Eric please.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 12, 2008)

EvilPrincess said:


> I think you are right... the relationships in the show are much different in the books... and part of why who the killer is (books) is that it makes sense from a plot perspective... for the show who knows... Just more Eric please.



*my favorite line from SOOKIE: A SHAPE SHIFTER? SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!!

ya I know...the book is very very different plot line then the show..so anything can happen...
**
and as for MORE ERIC???? HELLLLLZZZZZZZZZZ YEZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
*


----------



## EvilPrincess (Nov 16, 2008)

Red beans on the stove simmering away with sausage and smoked pork necks...(lunch next week). Shrimp Creole for dinner.... I'm feeling Bon Temp all of a sudden -----


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 16, 2008)

EvilPrincess said:


> Red beans on the stove simmering away with sausage and smoked pork necks...(lunch next week). Shrimp Creole for dinner.... I'm feeling Bon Temp all of a sudden -----



*((EVIL))))I'm on my way over....sounds so gooooooooooooooooooood, ya....TRUE BLOOD, in a few hours* :eat2:


----------



## vcrgrrl (Nov 16, 2008)

I LOVE True Blood. In fact, I can't wait until tonight when a new episode airs. 

I know that True Blood is based on books by Charlene Harris, but I haven't read any of them. Has anyone else? I wonder which is better.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 16, 2008)

aprildain said:


> I LOVE True Blood. In fact, I can't wait until tonight when a new episode airs.
> 
> I know that True Blood is based on books by Charlene Harris, but I haven't read any of them. Has anyone else? I wonder which is better.


*
scroll back in this thread, a few of us have read some of the books, I finished the first book and was not very impressed with it....although I have Dead in Dallas (2nd one) ready to read, I picked up Twilight series....(see what are you reading thread).......*


----------



## vcrgrrl (Nov 16, 2008)

Neat.... I will check that thread out. I've been hearing so much about the Twilight series and I plan on going to see the movie. Looks interesting. Thanks


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Nov 16, 2008)

And now, just in time before tonights episode is my list of possible killers and their motives. Don't feel like reading it because it's too long? That's ok I'm having fun writing it and guessing anyway! 

First I'd like to say that I have a theory that maybe the person that killed the other women didn't kill the Grandma. For one, the Grandma was killed a different way than the others. Also, last week when the killer was after Sookie in the bar and Sookie was seeing her thoughts she only saw him thinking of killing the other women and not the Grandma. 

*Bill *- Nah, too obvious. If the writer's of the show made him the killer I'd be disappointed.

*Jason* - Too obvious as well. 

*Lafayette* - Too sexy to be the killer.  Just teasing, although he is sexy! I had an awful thought that he could be the killer. Maybe he gets mixed up in some kind of V trouble and has to do it to survive. He is a man who seems to do whatever he has to do to make it. Although I doubt he's the killer.

*Rene* - You would not see this one coming...what a shock! Here he is the loving boyfriend who is so good to Arlene's kids and the he could have this other secret side. I would feel so bad for Arlene! This is something like her 4th marriage and she finally thinks she found the perfect man. 

*The Deputy* - or whatever that guy is that wanted to question Sam when he went and turned into a dog. Something I don't trust about that guy. But then again, that might be too obvious too. He could be trying to pin it on someone else so no one suspects him. 

*Tara's Mom* - Yep, that's right I said Tara's Mom. If anything I think that maybe she killed the Grandma and not necessarily on purpose. Maybe she went over there drunk one night to have a 'talk with her' and it ended up going too far. She could have been mad that the Grandma raised Tara more than she ever did. I think if this did happen maybe Tara's Mom will remember it now that she's sober and confess to it since she's a Christian woman again. Then she'll wind up in jail.

*Jason's Girlfriend *- Ok, so I'm not good at remembering names as you can tell by now. But, that's right, I said Jason's girlfriend! Hear me out on this one...It seems she is definitely up to something fishy. She feels Jason is meant to be with her and that he is destined for so much more. Maybe she was already checking him out before he met her. And she could see that she had to get close to him but how would she do it with all these women in his life? What do you do? Get rid of the women! Notice that every woman he was with was suddenly gone. Even the Grandma was gone because she was surely the one woman that Jason would never leave and would let no one come between him and his Grandmother. Although I still say the Grandma may still be a separate killing.

*The Army Vet* - Too obvious again and it would make me mad if it was so obvious. I think they try and make us think that it's him by making him act shady and weird so they will throw us off the real killer. At least I hope that's what they're doing.

*Vampires *- Any and all of them...don't think it's any of them. Especially since, like Bill said, they can't resist fresh blood and would have drained the women they killed. Remember how Sam said there are things out there that you wouldn't believe? Things even wilder than vampires and shapeshifters I'm assuming. Maybe someone is even more evil than we know.

Well, there's my list. I think I covered just about all the bases but, who knows, maybe it's someone not on the list.

I was going to put my list of who I think the hottest guys on the show are but since I know we have at least 2 guys reading this thread I didn't want to seem sexist!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 16, 2008)

*ok...who is the lady that bailed out TARA? Have we met her already and I just forgot?

Jasons gf is AMY....b'bye b_iatch.........and MORE ERIC PLZZZZZZZZZZZz*


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 16, 2008)

On a completely unrelated note, werewolves are "the bomb". I'd howl at the moon and tear random peoples' throats out any night!


----------



## Rowan (Nov 17, 2008)

Good riddens to Amy...didnt like her...and i was a bit shocked to see Rene's mugshot come over the fax!


----------



## mossystate (Nov 17, 2008)

Last week I watched all the episodes. I just had to get past that first, poorly done hour.

Ok...I am hooked....

Fangtasia...hehe...how.....cheesy/funny.


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 17, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *ok...who is the lady that bailed out TARA? Have we met her already and I just forgot?*



My friend and I were thinking it might be the lady that Tara almost hit when she saw the naked lady and the pig. I dunno... but there is something very sketchy about her.

I'm so glad Amy is out. She was just a _wee _bit too much of a crazy bitch for this show. Although, I was half expecting her to sit up when Jason was on the phone with 911. 

Can I just say that I think Andy Belflour is the biggest dick ever? I get angry everytime he's on screen.

And I really really don't want Rene to be the killer.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 17, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> My friend and I were thinking it might be the lady that Tara almost hit when she saw the naked lady and the pig. I dunno... but there is something very sketchy about her.
> 
> I'm so glad Amy is out. She was just a _wee _bit too much of a crazy bitch for this show. Although, I was half expecting her to sit up when Jason was on the phone with 911.



*I am on the True Blood site and the synopsis says: a mysterious woman named Maryann comes in to post her bail. She runs an "informal halfway house" and says Tara is welcome to stay with her as long as she wants. At first Tara declines- until she realizes she has no where else to go.

interesting...I wonder where they will go with that...

Ya I thought that AMY was a little over the top...b bye

MORE ERIC plz*


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 18, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> scroll back in this thread, a few of us have read some of the books, I finished the first book and was not very impressed with it....although I have Dead in Dallas (2nd one) ready to read, I picked up Twilight series....(see what are you reading thread).......*




I've read the entire Twilight series and will be taking my 14 year old son to see the movie on Thanksgiving. Hope you enjoy them as much as we did


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 18, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *ok...who is the lady that bailed out TARA? Have we met her already and I just forgot?
> 
> Jasons gf is AMY....b'bye b_iatch.........and MORE ERIC PLZZZZZZZZZZZz*



I think that the lady that bailed out Tara is the naked lady with the pig that Tara saw before she crashed.


----------



## tinkerbell (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm coming in late on this thread, but yeah, I'm pretty sure the woman who bailed out Tara is the naked woman with the pig that she almost hit. 

I love love this show! :smitten: I'm so sad that next week is the final episode for this season. And its sucks that my 6 months free of HBO ends in January.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 18, 2008)

Ella Bella said:


> I've read the entire Twilight series and will be taking my 14 year old son to see the movie on Thanksgiving. Hope you enjoy them as much as we did



*((Ella Bella)))I am about 1/3 of the way through NEW DAWN (book #2) and it is a little slower...but I have a feeling it will pickup...TWILIGHT opens here on Friday, and one of my *guilty pleasures* is going to new movies alone on Friday afternoons and having a nice quiet theatre to myself *



tinkerbell said:


> I'm coming in late on this thread, but yeah, I'm pretty sure the woman who bailed out Tara is the naked woman with the pig that she almost hit.
> 
> I love love this show! :smitten: I'm so sad that next week is the final episode for this season. And its sucks that my 6 months free of HBO ends in January.



*((Tinkerbell)) HBO + SHOWTIME both rock..I'm pretty addicted to about 10 shows on both of those networks..love me some Californication and Dexter and The L word just to name a few.....*


----------



## moore2me (Nov 18, 2008)

Twilight and TrueBlue are not part of an inter-related series are they?

Aren't they different stories about different vampires?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 18, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Twilight and TrueBlue are not part of an inter-related series are they?
> 
> Aren't they different stories about different vampires?



*Twilight is a series of 4 books*
http://www.stepheniemeyer.com/twilightseries.html
*1. Twilight
2. New Dawn
3. Eclipse
4. Breaking Dawn

No idea what TrueBlue is, haven't heard of it....*


----------



## moore2me (Nov 18, 2008)

I meant TrueBlood not TrueBlue. Just another one of my Boo boos. Sorry.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 18, 2008)

moore2me said:


> I meant TrueBlood not TrueBlue. Just another one of my Boo boos. Sorry.



*ahhhhh was wondering if that was what you meant...NO TOTALLY unrelated
stories....TrueBlood is based on Charlaine Harris vampire series....see link below*

http://www.charlaineharris.com/bibliography/bibliog-sookie.html


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Nov 18, 2008)

I didn't notice it but my son says that the lady with the pig in the middle of the road is the same one that bailed Tara out of jail. I just know something fishy is going on with her. I know I've seen her somewhere before and I was trying to figure out if it's from the show or someplace else that I'm remembering her. At first I thought she might have been a vampire. Did you notice how she picked Tara up from jail at night? Then I'm thinking maybe she is something worse. Next weeks previews show her saying something like "I knew I'd find you again" or something like that. I'm thinking she is maybe saying it to Bill or maybe even Sam. I have no idea, I have a lot of crazy theories and they are usually wrong. 
I don't want the killer to be Rene either. Poor Arlene! But the odds aren't looking that good! Did you notice the killer's hands when he strangled Jason's gf (I was sad to see her go btw)? They looked like Rene's, had the same color as him. At least we know it's not Lafayette! I bet Rene isn't even Cajun! That would explain that bad accent. Now what explains Tara's and Sookie's bad accents? lol Another one of my crazy theories is that the girl that was killed from the pie place wasn't even his sister, maybe they were lovers and they used that as a cover story because they were running from the law. Or maybe Rene (or whatever his fake name is) saw who really killed his sister and he is following him undercover to get revenge. Probably not but I just don't want Rene to be the killer! 
And for the ladies...how did you like Eric getting all forceful with that newly made vampire girl? Woo hoo, is it hot in Bon Temps or is it just me?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 18, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I didn't notice it but my son says that the lady with the pig in the middle of the road is the same one that bailed Tara out of jail. I just know something fishy is going on with her. I know I've seen her somewhere before and I was trying to figure out if it's from the show or someplace else that I'm remembering her. At first I thought she might have been a vampire. Did you notice how she picked Tara up from jail at night? Then I'm thinking maybe she is something worse. Next weeks previews show her saying something like "I knew I'd find you again" or something like that. I'm thinking she is maybe saying it to Bill or maybe even Sam. I have no idea, I have a lot of crazy theories and they are usually wrong.
> I don't want the killer to be Rene either. Poor Arlene! But the odds aren't looking that good! Did you notice the killer's hands when he strangled Jason's gf (I was sad to see her go btw)? They looked like Rene's, had the same color as him. At least we know it's not Lafayette! I bet Rene isn't even Cajun! That would explain that bad accent. Now what explains Tara's and Sookie's bad accents? lol Another one of my crazy theories is that the girl that was killed from the pie place wasn't even his sister, maybe they were lovers and they used that as a cover story because they were running from the law. Or maybe Rene (or whatever his fake name is) saw who really killed his sister and he is following him undercover to get revenge. Probably not but I just don't want Rene to be the killer!
> And for the ladies...how did you like Eric getting all forceful with that newly made vampire girl? Woo hoo, is it hot in Bon Temps or is it just me?




*damn you are like the 3rd person so say that about the pig...I don't EVEN REMEMBER That part hardly :doh:....I recognize her from another program also...but went to IMDB to find out her name and hbo sight and she wasn't listed either place ....I noticed the killers boots and jeans, not so much his hands (but having read the book, I am pretty sure unless they stray even more, who the killler is...and YES i dig ERIC...love that forceful dominant type :wubu:*


----------



## vcrgrrl (Nov 18, 2008)

I had to laugh over the whole interaction with "Bill" and the new vamp. She is so whiny that it's hilarious. 

I too am glad to see Amy go. She was just to over the top and I didn't like her attitude. 

I can't believe that next week is the last one. We will probably have to wait until next summer for season 2. That really sucks!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Nov 18, 2008)

aprildain said:


> I can't believe that next week is the last one. We will probably have to wait until next summer for season 2. *That really sucks*!



Was that pun intentional or unintentional? lol 
A show about vampires and it sucks. 
I also hate that we have to wait forever for it to start again! The way prices are always going up I hope I still can afford HBO by the time it comes back again!


----------



## vcrgrrl (Nov 18, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Was that pun intentional or unintentional? lol
> A show about vampires and it sucks.
> I also hate that we have to wait forever for it to start again! The way prices are always going up I hope I still can afford HBO by the time it comes back again!



LOL, that was actually unintentional. 

I know what you mean about affording HBO. I'm currently getting the channel because of a promotion through Dish Network. It only runs through December, so I don't know if I'm going to want (or even be able) to fork over $20 extra per month for it. Only time will tell huh.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Nov 19, 2008)

aprildain said:


> LOL, that was actually unintentional.
> 
> I know what you mean about affording HBO. I'm currently getting the channel because of a promotion through Dish Network. It only runs through December, so I don't know if I'm going to want (or even be able) to fork over $20 extra per month for it. Only time will tell huh.



I got a free HBO promotion once, that's how they got me hooked on OZ! That took forever to come back for the next season too so I had to pay for it by then. I have a package that includes HBO and other channels. I always say I want to downgrade but I'd lose so many channels and the price isn't that much different so I will keep the HBO, etc. for now. 

I can't wait for True Blood next week. I hate that it takes forever between seasons. I guess that we're lucky that it's a hit so it even has a second season!


----------



## moore2me (Nov 19, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Was that pun intentional or unintentional? lol
> A show about vampires and it sucks.
> I also hate that we have to wait forever for it to start again! The way prices are always going up I hope I still can afford HBO by the time it comes back again!



What's worse than the long wait for a HBO series to continue, is when the series is stopped (either on purpose or accidentally, or both):

1. The Wire - HBO's best, this one I miss the most.

2. Rome - they were going to continue but the massive set burned down and was too expensive to fix. Great while it lasted tho. But Caesar was already dead, and there was only so far they could go keeping it real.

3.Deadwood - another wonderful series. Too expensive. Ended. I would have liked to see more.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 19, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I got a free HBO promotion once, that's how they got me hooked on OZ! That took forever to come back for the next season too so I had to pay for it by then. I have a package that includes HBO and other channels. I always say I want to downgrade but I'd lose so many channels and the price isn't that much different so I will keep the HBO, etc. for now.
> 
> I can't wait for True Blood next week. I hate that it takes forever between seasons. I guess that we're lucky that it's a hit so it even has a second season!


*
OZ Was an awesome show !!!! I loved that one...ya i am hugely addicted to most showtime + hbo shows...Lots of shows are starting up again in January, like L word and a new show the confederation of Tara looks really interesting to name a few : >*


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Nov 24, 2008)

I was kind of disappointed by tonight's season finale. Any else feel the same?
Well, I guess we all know who the killer is now but it seems as soon as the show started Rene kept popping up in every scene. Ok, we get it, we're supposed to be suspicious of him! It just all seemed to happen so fast that finding out who was really the murderer was almost a rushed conclusion. At least that's how I felt.
I loved when Rene ran out of the house and yelled at Sookie and his accent magically disappeared though! That was funny!
Anyone have a guess as to what's the deal with Maryanne? Is she a shapeshifter too? A pig whisperer? Werewolf? I guess we'll have to wait about 6 months to find out.


----------



## moore2me (Nov 24, 2008)

I guess my main problem with True Blood's Season Finale is that it was just too busy for a one hour episode. I think the director/producer/powers at be just tried too hard to pack too much into 50 minutes. There were several intriguing elements of the plot, twists, and turns that cried for more coverage but were just sort of "grazed" like a car would run past something on the freeway going 70 mph. 

I feel cheated when things are introduced and then not developed like they should be. This wasn't the actors fault as much as it was the story development and editing. I won't go into details of what happened in case some of you guys haven't seen it yet -- you don't want your roller coaster ride spoiled by me. But, I would prefer a slower, more in-depth version. Maybe I should just read the book.

One thing I did notice was that the costumes and make-up were better than I remember them being before. The colors were more vivid, the special effects were better, and the used of make-up on the cast was outstanding. And, yes I watched it on the same TV as I have the other nights.

Examples: Tara's purple nightgown in the mansion, Tara's pink bikini in the pool, Sookie's black eye, Bill's burns, Sookie finally put on a real long sleeved, denim shirt, makeup on Bill's new "daughter".


----------



## pinuptami (Nov 24, 2008)

Noooooooooooooooooooooolafayettewhynoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Just_Jen (Nov 24, 2008)

Hahahahahah i LOVE that there is a thread on this!! 

Has anyone read the boooks *doesn't have time to read through the 9 pages of post, got to page 3 and gave up*..The books are AMAZING! My favourite author atm. You get to see more of the other characters in more depth like Eric who is made of Win =D

My sisters just finished watching the programme version of it and apparently its rather surreal actually seeing it in a tv series... i cant wait to get my hands on it =D


----------



## moniquessbbw (Nov 24, 2008)

I love this show :smitten:


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 24, 2008)

My little group and I were sorta disappointed in the finale too- both in terms of the plot line and the length of time. I mean, Lost gets like a *39 hour* season finale but True Blood only gets an hour? They definitely should have had an extended show for all the stuff they were trying to cram in.


On a side note, I saw Twilight last night. Thought I was gonna hate it... definitely did not. :wubu: Robert Pattinson pulls off the mysterious, sexy thing very well. lol


----------



## Just_Jen (Nov 24, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> On a side note, I saw Twilight last night. Thought I was gonna hate it... definitely did not. :wubu: Robert Pattinson pulls off the mysterious, sexy thing very well. lol



i am sooooooooo excited to see twilight! Doesnt come out for aaaages (mid december i think) in the UK Bah! Least i know it's worth watching


----------



## Rowan (Nov 24, 2008)

a little tiny part of me is hoping lafayette be made a vampire...

*le sigh*

I really liked his character


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 24, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I was kind of disappointed by tonight's season finale. Any else feel the same?
> Well, I guess we all know who the killer is now but it seems as soon as the show started Rene kept popping up in every scene. Ok, we get it, we're supposed to be suspicious of him! It just all seemed to happen so fast that finding out who was really the murderer was almost a rushed conclusion. At least that's how I felt.
> I loved when Rene ran out of the house and yelled at Sookie and his accent magically disappeared though! That was funny!
> Anyone have a guess as to what's the deal with Maryanne? Is she a shapeshifter too? A pig whisperer? Werewolf? I guess we'll have to wait about 6 months to find out.



*You saw the tapes he had with his video collection? The actors method for cajun accents LOLOL.....I found where Maryanne was from that *I* recognize her. (http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000405/) Don't know if anyone watched *IN TREATMENT* on HBO this year...but she was one of the patients...pig whisperer perhaps, but definitely something going on with Sam taking all his $ to run away I suppose?
*


moore2me said:


> I guess my main problem with True Blood's Season Finale is that it was just too busy for a one hour episode. I think the director/producer/powers at be just tried too hard to pack too much into 50 minutes. There were several intriguing elements of the plot, twists, and turns that cried for more coverage but were just sort of "grazed" like a car would run past something on the freeway going 70 mph.
> 
> I feel cheated when things are introduced and then not developed like they should be. This wasn't the actors fault as much as it was the story development and editing. I won't go into details of what happened in case some of you guys haven't seen it yet -- you don't want your roller coaster ride spoiled by me. But, I would prefer a slower, more in-depth version. Maybe I should just read the book.
> 
> ...


*
That's a great point..I loved all the purple and colors this week....very vivid. I have only read the FIRST book of the series but it was NOT very parallel to the show, many many characters are NOT in the book that are in the show, I was going to start book #2 to see if that clears much up...but there is much more character development....*



Just_Jen said:


> Hahahahahah i LOVE that there is a thread on this!!
> 
> Has anyone read the boooks *doesn't have time to read through the 9 pages of post, got to page 3 and gave up*..The books are AMAZING! My favourite author atm. You get to see more of the other characters in more depth like Eric who is made of Win =D
> 
> My sisters just finished watching the programme version of it and apparently its rather surreal actually seeing it in a tv series... i cant wait to get my hands on it =D



*I <3 ERIC TOooooooooooooooooooooo the book is very different from the series*


SMA413 said:


> My little group and I were sorta disappointed in the finale too- both in terms of the plot line and the length of time. I mean, Lost gets like a *39 hour* season finale but True Blood only gets an hour? They definitely should have had an extended show for all the stuff they were trying to cram in.
> 
> 
> On a side note, I saw Twilight last night. Thought I was gonna hate it... definitely did not. :wubu: Robert Pattinson pulls off the mysterious, sexy thing very well. lol



*a 2 hour finale would have ROCKED!!!

Wow did you read the book Twilight? I was really really dissapointed.. I thought there was NO CHARACTER development in the movie at all...the books are 10x better...just my 2 cents...I was embarrassed by the movie mostly*



Rowan said:


> a little tiny part of me is hoping lafayette be made a vampire...
> 
> *le sigh*
> 
> I really liked his character



*Ya Lafayette has to be back!!!*


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 24, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Wow did you read the book Twilight? I was really really disappointed.. I thought there was NO CHARACTER development in the movie at all...the books are 10x better...just my 2 cents...I was embarrassed by the movie mostly*



I was planning on reading at least the first book before I saw the movie, but I kinda got ambushed into seeing it the other night. LOL. The books are always better than the movies, so I can't wait to read them now.


----------



## Just_Jen (Nov 24, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I was planning on reading at least the first book before I saw the movie, but I kinda got ambushed into seeing it the other night. LOL. The books are always better than the movies, so I can't wait to read them now.



The twilight series books are amaaaazing! (except the last one in my opinon). Get them read =D


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Nov 24, 2008)

Rowan said:


> a little tiny part of me is hoping lafayette be made a vampire...
> 
> *le sigh*
> 
> I really liked his character



I think Lafayette was one of the best characters on the show. Not to mention one of the hottest.  Right now I'm so mad that if he's dead I don't even want to watch anymore! But I'm sure I'll be back next season anyway. I keep holding out hope that he's a vampire too. And if he is dead or a vampire I wonder who did it. Another case for Andy Belfleur to try and screw up!

HDANGEL, I love how they had the cajun accent tape in the box too! My son was cracking up when she picked up that tape. I loved how the show puts that tape there to make sure we get the fact that Rene is the killer...and not even Cajun! As if we couldn't figure it out by that point. 
I think it was a bit of a let down that the killer was killing women just because he hated vampires and these women slept with them. Bleh. Boring! I wanted something more surprising or juicy.


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 24, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> The twilight series books are amaaaazing! (except the last one in my opinon). Get them read =D



Yes ma'am. LOL


----------



## vcrgrrl (Dec 2, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I was kind of disappointed by tonight's season finale. Any else feel the same?
> Well, I guess we all know who the killer is now but it seems as soon as the show started Rene kept popping up in every scene. Ok, we get it, we're supposed to be suspicious of him! It just all seemed to happen so fast that finding out who was really the murderer was almost a rushed conclusion. At least that's how I felt.
> I loved when Rene ran out of the house and yelled at Sookie and his accent magically disappeared though! That was funny!
> Anyone have a guess as to what's the deal with Maryanne? Is she a shapeshifter too? A pig whisperer? Werewolf? I guess we'll have to wait about 6 months to find out.



I really didn't get the part where Mary Ann was standing in front of the pig flashing? Vibrating? I don't know how to explain it. I couldn't understand this part and figure out exactly what she was. 


I just HATE having to wait so long for the new ones. It is definitely my favorite show. Hopefully, they will have several seasons to come.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Dec 2, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I think Lafayette was one of the best characters on the show. Not to mention one of the hottest.  Right now I'm so mad that if he's dead I don't even want to watch anymore! But I'm sure I'll be back next season anyway. I keep holding out hope that he's a vampire too. And if he is dead or a vampire I wonder who did it. Another case for Andy Belfleur to try and screw up!
> 
> HDANGEL, I love how they had the cajun accent tape in the box too! My son was cracking up when she picked up that tape. I loved how the show puts that tape there to make sure we get the fact that Rene is the killer...and not even Cajun! As if we couldn't figure it out by that point.
> I think it was a bit of a let down that the killer was killing women just because he hated vampires and these women slept with them. Bleh. Boring! I wanted something more surprising or juicy.



He'd be even hotter as a vampire with just that little bit of a dangerous edge added to his character.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 2, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I think it was a bit of a let down that the killer was killing women just because he hated vampires and these women slept with them. Bleh. Boring! I wanted something more surprising or juicy.



*ya but the fact that grandma was KILLED because she was in the wrong place at the wrong time SUX  

poor grandma*


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Dec 3, 2008)

Ella, can you imagine how much fun Lafayette would be as a vampire?! We can only hope that he will turn out to be one instead of just...dead. 

On another note, I read the other two books in the Harper Connelly series by Charlaine Harris. I liked them as much as the first one. Now I can't wait til she hopefully writes a fourth book. She needs to make like my fave fiction author James Patterson and start cranking out them books!


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 3, 2008)

If Lafayette is gonna be turned into a vampire, wouldn't he had to have been buried overnight like when Bill turned that obnoxious redhead girl?


----------



## BigCutieAriel (Dec 12, 2008)

I love this show i just watched the whole season on demand in less then a week with my bestfriend i even dream about the darn show lol I can't wait till next summer for season 2


----------



## Jade38h (Dec 12, 2008)

OMG i want to watch it SO BAD! but i do not have Cable 
I will rent it when it comes to DVD


----------



## tinkerbell (Dec 14, 2008)

I just finished the first book, and did not like it too much. It didn't really hold my attention, and I really didn't care for the author's style of writing. I really liked the show much better than the book.


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 14, 2008)

tinkerbell said:


> I just finished the first book, and did not like it too much. It didn't really hold my attention, and I really didn't care for the author's style of writing. I really liked the show much better than the book.



ooh im completely the opposite. i loved the books and being able to hear everything sookie's thinking, especially because sometime's it's damn hilarious!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 14, 2008)

tinkerbell said:


> I just finished the first book, and did not like it too much. It didn't really hold my attention, and I really didn't care for the author's style of writing. I really liked the show much better than the book.



*I was on the same page as you here...I was very bored by the first book...barely made it through...........YAWNNNNNNNNNNNN*


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 14, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I was on the same page as you here...I was very bored by the first book...barely made it through...........YAWNNNNNNNNNNNN*



*dies in shock* Awwwh! well at least you enjoyed the tv series ^_^


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 14, 2008)

Just Jen- I love your avatar! He's such a hot badass. LOL


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 24, 2009)

*YEAH...just saw previews for the 2nd season, starting east coast 6/14 ​*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 24, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *YEAH...just saw previews for the 2nd season, starting east coast 6/14 ​*



Lol, I was wondering who would bump the thread as soon as I saw the commercial last week


----------



## vcrgrrl (May 24, 2009)

I can't wait, and I am counting the days. I've already had HBO added back to my Dish Network plan. I love the previews for season 2.


----------



## mossystate (May 24, 2009)

Crap. My free for a year HBO is due to expire in a month or so. I guess I will have to get roomie to call Comcast and tell them that DirectTV is wanting us back...and can they sweeten the pot a lil with another free year...to keep us as customers?


----------



## Rowan (May 24, 2009)

June 14th....cant wait!!!!


----------



## PunkPeach (May 24, 2009)

Rowan said:


> June 14th....cant wait!!!!



Ohhh I know I can't wait either, I have read the entire book series since the season finale and been in complete withdrawal.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 25, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Crap. My free for a year HBO is due to expire in a month or so. I guess I will have to get roomie to call Comcast and tell them that DirectTV is wanting us back...and can they sweeten the pot a lil with another free year...to keep us as customers?



*LMFAO...I thought I was the only smart ass with this plan...DAMN, and here I thought i was so TERMINALLY UNIQUE :doh:*


----------



## HottiMegan (May 25, 2009)

I have read all the books and just bought the first season on DVD. I am enjoying the series. (i finished episode 5 last night) I so want to get HBO. but we're ridding ourselves of cable all together unless they can give us a great deal. they charge us $55 for basic cable. lame!!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 16, 2009)

*NEW SEASON started the other nite....some crazy shit was going on....I hate the way ERIC was portrayed, when I loved him so much more before...I am sorta intrigued where they are going with sookies brother and the whole finding GOD thing...I could go on and on..but mostly really was HAPPY TO SEE IT AGAIN....*


----------



## moore2me (Jun 16, 2009)

I too was happy to see a new episode. The Lafeyette thingy was very, very creepy (l love creepy vampire stuff). I thought Sookie's Bill didn't look good. He looked kind of sick (even for someone who has been dead for 150 yrs).

But you're right, there is some really weird things going on. The scoop is that things are going hyperweird in later episodes this season.

I continue to be very proud that the stories and this series are developed from the work of a BBW from Arkansas -Go Team!

Real more about Charlaine Harris in the Encyclopedia of Arkansas
http://www.encyclopediaofarkansas.net/encyclopedia/entry-detail.aspx?entryID=3281


----------



## CamileL (Jun 17, 2009)

I own/read all of the books (fan from before the series began). I almost stopped watching it because some of the deviations were just a bit too :/ for me. I'm glad I stuck with it, but I'm already hoping someone stakes Bill's "daughter". Eric actually looks different from how I always pictured him and Sookie is a bit more slender, but at least she has curves.

I'm really interested in seeing how far they take the deviations with Jason, Sam, and Tara's characters.


----------



## PunkPeach (Jun 17, 2009)

CamileL said:


> I own/read all of the books (fan from before the series began). I almost stopped watching it because some of the deviations were just a bit too :/ for me. I'm glad I stuck with it, but I'm already hoping someone stakes Bill's "daughter". Eric actually looks different from how I always pictured him and Sookie is a bit more slender, but at least she has curves.
> 
> I'm really interested in seeing how far they take the deviations with Jason, Sam, and Tara's characters.



See I am glad you said that...Eric doesn't look right to me at all, when I read I always see him more as Evan Stone. I also agree with the Sookie observation, as in the books she is portrayed as being a very curvy girl, however my mind is much more at ease with her on the show then Eric. 

I love the show, but I am forcing myself to keep it separate from the books, the deviations already have lead me to disappointment. Except I actually like Tara on the show more...always love snarky characters


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 17, 2009)

*I think TARA looks amazing this season, so beautiful...and the whole LAFAYETTE THING...WTF...that's just weird...I agree, Sookie looks very very TINY and SKINNY in that nekid scene.I tried to read the books, and got off track. I wasn 't enjoying them so much....

I WANT THE OLD hunky eRIC back...what the hell...foils in his hair?????*


----------



## CamileL (Jun 17, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I WANT THE OLD hunky eRIC back...what the hell...foils in his hair?????*



I figured that was a helmet of some sort since he was/is a viking.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jun 17, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I think TARA looks amazing this season, so beautiful...and the whole LAFAYETTE THING...WTF...that's just weird...I agree, Sookie looks very very TINY and SKINNY in that nekid scene.I tried to read the books, and got off track. I wasn 't enjoying them so much....
> 
> I WANT THE OLD hunky eRIC back...what the hell...foils in his hair?????*



I cracked up when I saw him come down the stairs all tough and then he has the foil in his hair! Is our sexiest vampire getting highlights?!  I think we may have a metrosexual viking vampire on our show! 

On another note, I didn't even recognize Lafayette when I saw him! I didn't even realize it was him until practically the end. And does no one on the show notice that he's missing? No one even mentioned "Hey, did you notice our friend has been missing?" Who's cooking the burgers at Merlotte's with him gone? These people are all way too casual about people getting murdered, disappearing, shape shifting, etc. Oh, well, I guess that's why it's a show and not real life. In real life I'd be moving my ass out of Bon Temps ASAP!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 17, 2009)

Does anyone have any ideas about that woman that Terra is staying with? What does all that fruit mean? 

They did mention Lafayette missing...but in the season finale episode. I think they mentioned it again when they found the dead body in the car- they were worried that it was Lafayette. 
I realized it was him because of his voice- he did look too different in that dark basement.


----------



## moore2me (Jun 18, 2009)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I cracked up when I saw him come down the stairs all tough and then he has the foil in his hair! Is our sexiest vampire getting highlights?!  I think we may have a metrosexual viking vampire on our show!
> 
> *You're probably right about the highlights. He's probably got the guys chained in the basement generating electricity to run the hairdryers.
> 
> *On another note, I didn't even recognize Lafayette when I saw him! I didn't even realize it was him until practically the end. And does no one on the show notice that he's missing? No one even mentioned "Hey, did you notice our friend has been missing?" Who's cooking the burgers at Merlotte's with him gone? These people are all way too casual about people getting murdered, disappearing, shape shifting, etc. Oh, well, I guess that's why it's a show and not real life. In real life I'd be moving my ass out of Bon Temps ASAP!



*I'm right behind you on the moving thing. Poor Sookie. A couple of her elderly relatives die. One stabbed to death in her kitchen, one thrown into a ditch. Her brother, former sex fiend, has lost 3 or 4 girlfriends to a violent death. He has now joined which will probably be a dangerous religious cult. It's not unusual for Bon Temps to lose several citizens a week to some sort of nefarious end (burned to death in house fire, heart cut out, murdered by serial killer). And to make matters worse, the police force consists of Larry (of Larry, Daryll & Daryll fame) and some grouchy, drunk who pushes everyone around. These two intrepid sleuths don't seem to solve any of the vicious murders in town, but do succeed in pissing everyone off.

And perhaps moving will do Sookie some good. She needs to find better male companionship. The girl has some boyfriends that will make poor husband and father material (are vampires sterile?). Bill spends his days sleeping in a pile of dirt underneath the house (sometimes with another chick). Her other BF spends his nights running around as a dog. 

Sookie also needs get a job where she can make enough money to afford some decent clothes. The girl doesn't have anything to wear during the day or evening that is lower than the middle of her thighs. Most of her stuff has been worn so thin that the fabric has become threadbare & you can see thru everything. Living in Louisiana near those bayous she must have all kinds of mosquito bites from exposure at night*.


----------



## Rowan (Jun 18, 2009)

Im just trying to figure out what it is that mary ann wants from sam. And what was up with her backhanding her servant for interrupting that kiss...where is that going?


----------



## CamileL (Jun 18, 2009)

Rowan said:


> Im just trying to figure out what it is that mary ann wants from sam. And what was up with her backhanding her servant for interrupting that kiss...where is that going?




Yeah... MaryAnn isn't in the books, so I'm a bit confused about her. At first I thought she was the lady with the pig and that said lady was another character from the books that is connected to Sookie (trying not to spoil anything in case said character does appear). Still not sure if the lady with the pig and MaryAnn are the same character.

Then again, I think Tara's character gets in with a not so good crowd in one of the books (having brain fart), so maybe MaryAnn is a set-up for that in the series?

Sometimes it gets hard to separate book from series. @[email protected]


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 21, 2009)

*It was over before I knew it and I thought it was super short, yet it was almost a full 55 minutes!!

I HATE THE NEW ERIC?? SHORT HAIR? yuck...he looks swarmy....a leisure running suit? 

What was Maryanne doing? Charming everyong in the bar...she has some kinda power over everyone...

JASON? singing on the school bus, the slutty girl singing for them that nite? he is gonna nail the head honchess...no doubt....*


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 21, 2009)

I LOVE this show so much.. I know I can't believe they had some slutty prolly bagin every guy singing...

I hate the way the end it!! Can't wait for next week!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 22, 2009)

The sloth, the gluttony, the luxuries, the bad temper.....the desire to control/possess.......

MARY ANN IS TERRAH'S DEMON! or her Mother's.......

That's why she killed the exorcist....


WHO WANTS TO BET ME????? ti hi hi


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 23, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> The sloth, the gluttony, the luxuries, the bad temper.....the desire to control/possess.......
> 
> MARY ANN IS TERRAH'S DEMON! or her Mother's.......
> 
> ...


*
me thinks the lovely (((GEF))) has something here...what we betting *


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 23, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> The sloth, the gluttony, the luxuries, the bad temper.....the desire to control/possess.......
> 
> MARY ANN IS TERRAH'S DEMON! or her Mother's.......
> 
> ...


 
I know what she is bc my sister is read all the books ,but I do think she is the one that did it and I do think she is! I LOVE THIS SHOW!!!



HDANGEL15 said:


> *me thinks the lovely (((GEF))) has something here...what we betting *


 
Don't know what to bet ,but I do think she is right too!


----------



## Donna (Jun 23, 2009)

Not sure what the writers are setting up for MaryAnn, but I don't think she's a demon. I do, however, believe she might be some kind of Goddess or demi-Goddess. The Goddess figurines and symbols scattered around her house, the calling down of power (with Sam in the flashback and in his office during the last episode) and the constant food offerings. She had everyone in Merlotte's whipped into a sexual frenzy and she seems to derive sexual pleasure from food. In Episode 13, out by the pool with Tara and Eggs, she explains the painting of Pan and his lover and mentions how the Greeks believed the veil between divine and humans was very thin. If my Greek mythology is correct, didn't Pan seduce the moon Goddess Selene? Selene's symbol was the upturned crescent, much like the goddess statue Sam picks up that causes him to flashback to when he met & bedded MaryAnn. 

As for what she wants from Sam, I think she draws power from him. I think the pig she is seen with in season one is her servant, Carl. Or perhaps Eggs? Again, she seems to draw power from those around her and shapeshifters probably have more power than normal humans do. 

I do know I can't wait for next Sunday's installment.


----------



## Just_Jen (Jul 1, 2009)

Eric looks good in whatever hair he has, but i do miss the longer hair  humph! 

Ya know what's fun to do watching TB? a drinking game  everytime Bill says sookies name or gives her a tortured glance have a drink. me and my sister did it and were sloshed...admittedly we did add extra sips for seeing hot bums haha


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 1, 2009)

Just_Jen said:


> Eric looks good in whatever hair he has, but i do miss the longer hair  humph!
> 
> Ya know what's fun to do watching TB? a drinking game  everytime Bill says sookies name or gives her a tortured glance have a drink. me and my sister did it and were sloshed...admittedly we did add extra sips for seeing hot bums haha



This sounds like a wonderful idea indeed


----------



## Just_Jen (Jul 1, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> This sounds like a wonderful idea indeed



its a great game! Spesh if something really makes u laugh or have a reaction and u take a sip for that too! it gets funny. we were like tits have a drink, someone shot have a sip


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 12, 2009)

Just_Jen said:


> Eric looks good in whatever hair he has, but i do miss the longer hair  humph!
> 
> Ya know what's fun to do watching TB? a drinking game  everytime Bill says sookies name or gives her a tortured glance have a drink. me and my sister did it and were sloshed...admittedly we did add extra sips for seeing hot bums haha


LOL That does sounds like a fun game! 

Yeah I liked his long hair,but I think he looks good short.:eat2:

Comes on in an hr!! SO excited!! YAY!!!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 12, 2009)

*NEW TRUE BLOOD TONITE!!! IT's been toooo long *


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Jul 12, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *NEW TRUE BLOOD TONITE!!! IT's been toooo long *



yeehah, yeah... ten minutes :happy:


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 12, 2009)

I've missed some episodes. What's up with Jason's new fundie attitude? How'd that happen?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 12, 2009)

OMG that was good...Man do I hate the way the end it..lol.. gets me everytime. Feels like it just starts when it ends.lol..

Not sure why he is like that..Getting annoying tho..I hate that he is such a push over.


----------



## Donna (Jul 13, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> I've missed some episodes. What's up with Jason's new fundie attitude? How'd that happen?



He's been attending the church and was talked into attending their retreat. It's almost like they are brainwashing him...when he first becomes involved with the members of the church, he was very conflicted. But the couple who runs the church are paying him a lot of attention and as you saw last night, the wife especially. Because Jason at heart is just an insecure little boy, he's eating the attention and validation up.

I'm wondering how it will play out with Sookie's attempted abduction by the church.

I think my original assessment of Maryann was incorrect. She might very well be a demon, perhaps a succubus. I still can't figure out the pig thing, though. It's driving me as crazy as it is Andy Bellefleur.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jul 13, 2009)

True Blood is seriously the best show on TV right now! I can't get enough of it!

Jessica has grown on me so much! I am very much in love with Jessica and Hoyt! 

Jason though....I am not feeling the fellowship SL. I love Jason, and I just feel like he is such a gullible person he gets taken along for a ride. First getting addicted to V, then crazy ass Amy, now this church. Guy can't catch a break. But I have a feeling that his story, and the Bill and Sookie Dallas excursion are about to collide.

Such a great show! I love it!


----------



## gaetano2733 (Jul 13, 2009)

What's a prolly? I just love the fact that she has tons of food everywhere.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 13, 2009)

*AS amazing as ever except: did anyone notice in the beginning HOW PAINTED ON BILLS white face looked? or how amazing TARA looks every week this season? Lafayette looked much him old self this week...

WTF was up with MARYANN AND THAT PARTY?? that is some crazy shit..she has quite the effect on everyone in bon temps. I loved Bills girl...whose Name alludes me...the little red head..charming the abductor...she is a good new character developing..

I know some of you have read the series, and going to Dallas is the next chapter...dare i read them? or would it just frustrate me, as they aren't following the books really, I have a hunch.

Sams new heart throb that *KNOWS WHAT HE IS*..is from the only soap I watch (The Bold and the Beautiful), not sure how she is doing both..as she has NOT taken a hiatus from that yet.

MORE WILL BE REVEALED...and ya I don't like Eric with short hair nearless as much..although I do love his character *


----------



## Emma (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm sure I read a book called true blood many years ago. I've seen adverts for this coming out here on Friday. Is it about a waitress who starts seeing this vampire guy and then has to run away to the city or something?


----------



## Just_Jen (Jul 13, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *AS amazing as ever except: did anyone notice in the beginning HOW PAINTED ON BILLS white face looked? or how amazing TARA looks every week this season? Lafayette looked much him old self this week...
> 
> WTF was up with MARYANN AND THAT PARTY?? that is some crazy shit..she has quite the effect on everyone in bon temps. I loved Bills girl...whose Name alludes me...the little red head..charming the abductor...she is a good new character developing..
> 
> ...



Seriously Bill was white! LOL it made me chuckle  I'm not feeling the whole Tara thing tbh. 

umm i wouldn't read the books cause it will annoy you. Wait until the end of the series i would suggest if you want to read them. One of the reasons it annoys me is cause a few books in there's an amazing storyline with Eric lol It's going to take them seaaaasons to get there though hahah


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 13, 2009)

Yes I noticed that too. He was really white..LOL..

MaryAnns parties are crazy everytime.


----------



## Rowan (Jul 13, 2009)

I also wondered what the heck Mary Ann is with her hands changing like that while tara was doing the funk nasty with eggs. That is just weird.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 13, 2009)

Just_Jen said:


> Seriously Bill was white! LOL it made me chuckle  I'm not feeling the whole Tara thing tbh.
> 
> umm i wouldn't read the books cause it will annoy you. Wait until the end of the series i would suggest if you want to read them. One of the reasons it annoys me is cause a few books in there's an amazing storyline with Eric lol It's going to take them seaaaasons to get there though hahah



*((JEN))) THANKS FOR YOUR honesty..I will wait for the end to read....*



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Yes I noticed that too. He was really white..LOL..
> 
> MaryAnns parties are crazy everytime.


*
OK..so it wasn't just me ....good*



Rowan said:


> I also wondered what the heck Mary Ann is with her hands changing like that while tara was doing the funk nasty with eggs. That is just weird.


*
too insane..i agree*


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 13, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *((JEN))) THANKS FOR YOUR honesty..I will wait for the end to read....*
> 
> 
> *
> ...



She's the crazy thing in the woods that scratched sookies back right?
That new waitress that was swimming with Sam in the water had those same scratches on her back.


----------



## Rowan (Jul 13, 2009)

Ella Bella said:


> She's the crazy thing in the woods that scratched sookies back right?
> That new waitress that was swimming with Sam in the water had those same scratches on her back.



Im thinking the waitress might be the thing in the woods? That's another weird part to the story for sure!


----------



## Donna (Jul 13, 2009)

Did you all notice at the end of last night's episode when the party was at it's frenzy, the climax if you will, Maryann's hands turned to claws just like the creature's? I think Ella hit the nail on the head, Maryann is the creature that attacked Sookie. I still say she's a succubus of some kind.

I hope we get to see more of the Jessica/Hoyt romance. The boy that plays Hoyt has the sweetest grin, makes me want to fall in love with him.


----------



## Rowan (Jul 13, 2009)

Donna said:


> I hope we get to see more of the Jessica/Hoyt romance. The boy that plays Hoyt has the sweetest grin, makes me want to fall in love with him.



I second that..he's adorable!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 13, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> I've missed some episodes. What's up with Jason's new fundie attitude? How'd that happen?



He found gawd the same place a lot of people do....in jail


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 13, 2009)

Rowan said:


> I also wondered what the heck Mary Ann is with her hands changing like that while tara was doing the funk nasty with eggs. That is just weird.


Yeah it was weird...she might be the thing in the woods, but I agree with the others it might be that new waitress too..Not sure I love this show..



HDANGEL15 said:


> *OK..so it wasn't just me ....good*


Nope ..lol.. yes wait to read the books I haven't read them yet, but my sister has and she has told me so much..I won't say anything, but do wait..I am waiting too..



Donna said:


> Did you all notice at the end of last night's episode when the party was at it's frenzy, the climax if you will, Maryann's hands turned to claws just like the creature's? I think Ella hit the nail on the head, Maryann is the creature that attacked Sookie. I still say she's a succubus of some kind.
> 
> I hope we get to see more of the Jessica/Hoyt romance. The boy that plays Hoyt has the sweetest grin, makes me want to fall in love with him.


Yeah I am not sure which one it is maybe it is both of them? Not sure. Weird tho..

I hope so too they make a cute couple.



Rowan said:


> I second that..he's adorable!


I third that!



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> He found gawd the same place a lot of people do....in jail


LOL Your so funny, but that is where he found it.


----------



## Donna (Jul 20, 2009)

I finally found out what Maryann is...She is a Maenad; a female follower of Dionysus. Dionysus' symbol is the bull, and from the article I linked to on Wikipedia it says the Maenads engaged in rites of frenzied dancing, intoxication and sometimes violence. The actress who plays MaryAnn confirmed this during an interview which can be found here. 

After last night's episode, it appears things are about to get very complicated for Bill. And the Hoyt/Jessica phone conversation? PRICELESS! I'm tired of the Maryann storyline...bring on Hoyt & Jessica please.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 21, 2009)

How about that new shapeshifter that has taken up with Sam? I suspect her to be one of MaryAnn's minions.......


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 21, 2009)

I think so too..I have been thinking that since I saw the marks on her back...Love this show!


----------



## Rowan (Jul 23, 2009)

This episode just wasnt as exciting to me as the others for some reason. It seemed a bit...flat.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 23, 2009)

Donna said:


> After last night's episode, it appears things are about to get very complicated for Bill. And the Hoyt/Jessica phone conversation? PRICELESS! I'm tired of the Maryann storyline...bring on Hoyt & Jessica please.



Yeah...Maryann is a dull storyline, unless they amp things up..a lot...and...now. I am feeling the same about the Fellowship Of The Sun storyline. Blah. Get Sookie in there...now.

I love the Jessica character. I hope they don't make her too sweet. There is a fun darkness about her...even more than some of the other vampires. She has so much life/death to live, and people who she probably wants to hurt. Fun! *L*


I still think Eric looks like Macauley Culkin on steroids.


----------



## Tanuki (Jul 24, 2009)

*Covers his eyes from spoilers*

I have only seen the first ep but I really liked it, cant wait to see more of the show and pick up some of the books tooooo~


----------



## mossystate (Jul 24, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> *Covers his eyes from spoilers*



watch for the cameo by Wolf Blitzer...it is sooooooo funny


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 24, 2009)

Can't wait for Sunday! So I can get my Trueblood Fix..lol..


----------



## moore2me (Jul 24, 2009)

I agree with OPs about MaryAnn. She is entirely too "snarky". Plus, I can't abide anyone who goes around bitch slapping folks. She deserves to be chained to the wheel in Eric's basement running the hairdryer. And taking time to do a drive by vodoo-ing on Tara's workplace is just too juvenille. Surely a big, ole mistress of the dark like MaryAnn can find something better to do with her spare time like making zombies or turning some of her pet pigs into demons. And her big scence in channeling the powers of darkness is to vibrate like tuning fork???? how horrifying!!!!


----------



## Donna (Jul 24, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Yeah...Maryann is a dull storyline, unless they amp things up..a lot...and...now. I am feeling the same about the Fellowship Of The Sun storyline. Blah. Get Sookie in there...now.
> 
> I love the Jessica character. I hope they don't make her too sweet. There is a fun darkness about her...even more than some of the other vampires. She has so much life/death to live, and people who she probably wants to hurt. Fun! *L*
> 
> ...



Macauley Culkin on steroids? Funniest thing ever. Now that you mention it, he does kind of look like that. The new short hair cut accentuates it. I agree totally about Fellowship of the Sun storyline, but I have a feeling that one will be central to this season's shows. I knew from the first day Jason attended the LODI camp that he was going to end up hooking up with the preacher's wife. It was written all over her face. And dammit, hooking up with women is what that little himbo does. 

Is it Sunday night yet???


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 24, 2009)

Donna said:


> Macauley Culkin on steroids? Funniest thing ever. Now that you mention it, he does kind of look like that. The new short hair cut accentuates it. Is it Sunday night yet???




yeah he does, I'd do him.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 25, 2009)

I can't stand the Jessica character- stupid, loud, hillbilly bitch. What's to like about her? No personality really......just written in to be annoying, IMO.

I'd do Eric......on or off the steroids :wubu:


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 25, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I can't stand the Jessica character- stupid, loud, hillbilly bitch. What's to like about her? No personality really......just written in to be annoying, IMO.
> 
> I'd do Eric......on or off the steroids :wubu:



aww you don't like Jessica? Shes just an annoying teenager, and lets face it, most all of them are hillbillies 

I think her character could end up pretty interesting.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 25, 2009)

fatgirlflyin said:


> aww you don't like Jessica? Shes just an annoying teenager, and lets face it, most all of them are hillbillies
> 
> I think her character could end up pretty interesting.



Yeah....but her fangs aren't sexy like Bill's are.......:wubu:


I hope they kill her off by the end of the season


----------



## mossystate (Jul 25, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I hope they kill her off by the end of the season



Zip it, fairy. She brings a lil annoying life to the show...kind of like you in this thread.

Oh, you heard me!!

A whining teenager who is always hungry. Is it that she hits a little too close to home? *L*

What the hell is it with Bill's hair?? I need a man I can lust after on that show. He kinda did it for me during the first season. Now, there is nooooobody. * waaaaa *


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 25, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Zip it, fairy. She brings a lil annoying life to the show...kind of like you in this thread.
> 
> Oh, you heard me!!
> 
> ...



No, she's just stupid....and dare I say......lifeless?   


I'm going to go make a new thread now about hating Jessica and take a poll about how she should die........


----------



## mossystate (Jul 25, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> No, she's just stupid....and dare I say......lifeless?
> 
> 
> > You just go back to the oafish Macauley is a track suit.
> ...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 25, 2009)

Now I'm wondering about that pig that keeps being seen. When Tara wrecked her car, she saw one and mentioned it again in a recent episode. Then the cop saw it at MaryAnn's party.

Is that pig Eggs? or is the man-servant that MaryAnn slaps around? What does MaryAnn have over that manservant that she gets to slap him like that?

And why did MaryAnn want Tehra and Eggs to do the deed so badly? Is Tehra to have some kind of demon baby? 

Is MaryAnn going to sacrifice Tehra or her baby in that place that looks like it could be an alter? However, did they truly get put out of that house or is it all just a scam to keep Tehra close?

And I still think all this has something to do with the exorcisms.........


I hope Jessica gets eaten alive by a bunch of shape shifting pigs......


----------



## frankman (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm so going to check this series out. Vampires, sex on screen, slapping man-servants and possible demon babies - should be a sure win.


----------



## frankman (Jul 25, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I hope Jessica gets eaten alive by a bunch of shape shifting pigs......



Good god, shapeshifting pigs too? 
Download faster damnit!


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War (Jul 25, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I can't stand the Jessica character- stupid, loud, hillbilly bitch. What's to like about her? No personality really......just written in to be annoying, IMO.



I think you might be missing the bigger point about the Jessica character; she's the daughter that Bill never had but she's also there to remind him that he is and always will be vampire. This is important because Bill is one character who seems to be uncomfortable with himself as a vampire and as such is trying to hold onto as much of his human-self as it is possible. Jessica, I believe, is the way of keeping Bill anchored in the vampire community.

Also, as a guy, Jessica is beau-ti-full!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 25, 2009)

Make_Lunch_Not_War said:


> I think you might be missing the bigger point about the Jessica character; she's the daughter that Bill never had but she's also there to remind him that he is and always will be vampire. This is important because Bill is one character who seems to be uncomfortable with himself as a vampire and as such is trying to hold onto as much of his human-self as it is possible. Jessica, I believe, is the way of keeping Bill anchored in the vampire community.
> 
> Also, as a guy, Jessica is beau-ti-full!




Physically....she's not much else though, except whiny. 
And since I don't want to f*ck her, I want her to die 

I didn't miss anything.....they could have written in a better daughter- simple enough.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 30, 2009)

It seems I no longer need to ask the question of why fare like True Blood is so popular among the lady variety.

Clearly, Leo has all the answers:


----------



## mossystate (Jul 30, 2009)

Wagimawr said:


> It seems I no longer need to ask the question of why fare like True Blood is so popular among the lady variety.







Wait, so...when dudes are transfixed by blood and guts movies....video games....television shows....violent vids online........amping up the number of wars on this planet.....they are actually thinking of...tuned into...eeeeek.... my lady bits, at ' that time of the month ' ?..................


................you boys STOP that...* blush *....SCAMPS!!




:blush:

:blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 30, 2009)

*resists posting Gloria Steinem's "If Men Had Periods"...*


----------



## mossystate (Jul 30, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *resists posting Gloria Steinem's "If Men Had Periods"...*




hahaha.....give the lil lady a kewpie doll.....


----------



## Donna (Aug 3, 2009)

Goodbye, Daphne! 

Hoyt's a virgin? Not surprised, and it only adds to his charm.

I have new respect for Jason.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Aug 3, 2009)

Based on what I've read lately, I can only say this about the state of modern vampire stories:

1) It's responsible for ruining the genre and all new relationships with the young.

2) The picture below... 

View attachment 633839569142980630-twilight.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 3, 2009)

Donna said:


> Goodbye, Daphne!
> 
> Hoyt's a virgin? Not surprised, and it only adds to his charm.
> 
> I have new respect for Jason.



1.You called what MaryAnn is right on the money, Donna!

2. I dug that vamp digging her heel into Bill's chest.

3. I enjoyed Jason kicking that guy in the scrotum even more. 

4. I like Jessica better now that she has a bf. 

5. The previews for the next show spoiled what happened with Jason being shot.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Aug 3, 2009)

I thought last nights episode was pretty good. This whole fellowship of the sun thing isn't exactly how it was in the book and having Jason there gives it an interesting twist. 

I'm not sure that I like that Bills maker was brought into the mix, it seems too out there to me. Why be jealous now? I don't get that. Interesting that Eric confessed his interest in Sookie, I'm looking forward to seeing how that plays out, especially if its anything like the books. 

Jessica and Hoyt make a cute couple, and this was in the last episode but I was especially proud of Hoyt when he put his mama in her place by telling her he was dating a vampire!


----------



## moore2me (Aug 4, 2009)

I think the dead bunny MaryAnn carried into the kitchen was Daphne who shape shifted as she died - - into a rabbit. Now MaryAnn is going to make them eat her. (Ha, Ha, Ha - - that woman is such a practical joker!)

Have you ever seen MaryAnn with much food other than her fruit trays? Now she fetches in bunny. She also looks like she has been taking a footbath in its blood.


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War (Aug 4, 2009)

moore2me said:


> I think the dead bunny MaryAnn carried into the kitchen was Daphne who shape shifted as she died - - into a rabbit.



That was my initial reaction as well when I saw her holding the rabbit. MaryAnn is very old and many ancient cultures used to believe that when you ate someone you would inherit their powers/magic.

Then again, maybe MaryAnn is just freaking crazy.


----------



## Donna (Aug 4, 2009)

They've already eaten Miss Janet's heart (that's what Carl was cooking in the soup before the first party a few episodes ago) so I wouldn't be surprised they don't try to eat Daphne's. However, if I recall Sunday night's episode correctly, Maryann walked into Sookie's place with the dead rabbit before she had zombified-Eggs murder Daphne on the boat dock. (Odd she didn't do the dirty work herself since in the mythos Maenad's drew power from killing/dismembering. In fact, it was usually the climax of their rituals. Then again, they aren't sticking too close to the myth.) If I remember correctly, rabbits are a symbol of transformation in Greek myth. Or fertility....could be fertility since pigs are a fertility symbol as well. 

Sorry for the rambling...I have a thing for symbolism. I tend to notice it more than I do other writing devices. For example, I am probably the only who notices (or at leasts stops to ponder why) that Steve and Sarah from the fellowship always seem to be wearing yellow. If they aren't both wearing the color yellow, at least one of them is. 

Yes, I am a big old dork.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 6, 2009)

mossystate said:


> What the hell is it with Bill's hair?? I need a man I can lust after on that show. He kinda did it for me during the first season. Now, there is nooooobody. * waaaaa *




*From the beginning of this season...I was hating on him for the TIN FOIL and stuff...but then when He cut it short...ya he lost 80% of his appeal to me tooooooooooo

HOYT a VIRGIN? IDK....the roses......i just want to see him NEKID...admittedly

I am intrigued by the maker of ERIC....

I want SARAH TO DIE badly---i just loathe her...

I think I am really glad I haven't read the books, as It sounds like they have strayed drastically....but I bet they willl be a good read one day :happy:
*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 6, 2009)

I hope Jason beats the hell out of preacher boy's wife.......she needs it


----------



## Rowan (Aug 10, 2009)

Can i just say....

hunter's pie....uh...ewwwwww, but good riddens on her. 

poor jessica...that would really suck

definitely digging Godric

hate bill's maker..nothing like acting desperate!

Good for Jason!

Scared for Sam!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Aug 10, 2009)

Favorite line of the night, "I reckon I already been to heaven, betwen your wife's legs" (or something like that)

I actually did a fist pump when Jason said that!


----------



## mossystate (Aug 10, 2009)

I so wanted the preacher to have the holy hell beaten out of him. Jason is one dumb ass blonde, and I hate his face ( it just....bothers me ), but he has his moments...heh. To get through the souffle scene, I just kept thinking, " strawberry pie...strawberry pie ". I like Eric better that I did. Got a kick out of the smile on his face, after he warned dumbo. Looks like Jessica and Hoyt have been stopped in their hot lil tracks.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Aug 10, 2009)

I am with you guys....the souffle scene was ugh! I was eating when I watched it too and I had to stop. Definitely made me a little sick to my stomach lol. 

I was SO proud of Jason! I always knew he had potential and he was just a really confused individual- I was so happy he finally came into his own. LOVE how he defended his sister- the Sookie/Jason scenes made me smile. And I friggin FLOVED the line he said to Steve 'I recon I've been to heaven, and it was inside your wife' OMFG I about died! That was classic!

Godric is just awesome and I really hope he sticks around. Oh yeah and Lorena is a crazy bitch for sure.


----------



## Donna (Aug 10, 2009)

Why in the world, if she was cooking the heart, was the inside of the souffle blood red and the meat seemingly raw? Urgh...

And my favorite quote from last night:

Sarah: "You're worse than Judas!"
Jason: "Why? What'd he do to you?"


----------



## vcrgrrl (Aug 10, 2009)

I just loved this last episode, and I have to say that this is my fav from season 2 so far. I'm glad that we are seeing a lot more of Eric..... I can't wait to see next week's episode!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow, I'm glad to see my little thread has picked back up and is going strong. Been watching, but haven't been posting too much lately. I really like how they developed Det. Andy Bellefleur's character. I think Chris Bauer is really a talented actor. He almost reminds me of one of those 1950's horror movies when he's describing everything he's seen lately. But I'm loving season 2, it's really gotten good the past few episodes. Once again, I hate the cliff hanger endings. Had fun watching season 1 all over again just to get ready for season 2. Anyway, my 2 cents.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 11, 2009)

covers eyes I need to go watch this! like now..LOL..I miss sundays.. off to watch it!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Aug 11, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> Wow, I'm glad to see my little thread has picked back up and is going strong. Been watching, but haven't been posting too much lately. I really like how they developed Det. Andy Bellefleur's character. I think Chris Bauer is really a talented actor. He almost reminds me of one of those 1950's horror movies when he's describing everything he's seen lately. But I'm loving season 2, it's really gotten good the past few episodes. Once again, I hate the cliff hanger endings. Had fun watching season 1 all over again just to get ready for season 2. Anyway, my 2 cents.



Poor Andy! Nobody believes him and he's the only one that really knows whats going on. 

Did anyone notice how much we saw Eric smile this week? Don't think we've ever seen him smile since the show started. I guess Godric has that effect on him. I know he has that effect on me. :blush:

Maryann is really starting to get on my nerves. We get it, you giggle when people are violent. I'm so sick of her 'tee-hee'-ing and dancing around while people get pissed off.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 11, 2009)

*I truly enjoyed this weeks episode...Jason was phenomenal defending his sister, I liked that aspect alot also...GODRIC digging him and a NEW character. ERIC was awesome, being forced to DO THE RIGHT THING BY HIS MAKER..
Jessica born again virgin every day LOLOLOL...BILLS CRAZY MAKER....get over him..life is forever....MOVE ON!!!  MARYANN is getting really tired to me....that bloody pie...weird.....SAM? wutsup for him....I DONT WANT THIS SEASON TO END!!!!*


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 11, 2009)

My favorite quotes??

"He's your maker, isn't he?" - Sookie 
"Don't use words you don't understand." - Eric
"You have a lot of love for him." - Sookie 
"Don't use words I don't understand." - Eric


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 11, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> My favorite quotes??
> 
> "He's your maker, isn't he?" - Sookie
> "Don't use words you don't understand." - Eric
> ...


LOL That was one of my Fav parts! LOL

Really good one! I enjoyed it! 
I love HBO on demand bc I had missed it! YAY!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 13, 2009)

I never realized how very tall Eric was until this last episode......like I didn't want to do that guy that I will never meet enough already......:doh:


I think we should post pics of Eric and Bill in the hot boy thread......


----------



## Rowan (Aug 13, 2009)

and im sure you all know that sookie and bill are getting married in real life...they just got engaged this week....awwww lol


----------



## moore2me (Aug 14, 2009)

Shopping today at my favorite store, I checked the news rag stand and found one of the latest copies of _Entertainment_ magazine. The August 7th issue (which may not be around much longer) is a special ultimate guide to *VAMPIRES! * It spends quite a bit of time on _True Blood,_ the old vampire shows and some of the new vampire shows in development. At $3.95, the issue is worth your investment. Bill with his hot self (and his bad hairdo) is on the cover along with Twilight's pretty boy.

Some hints they dropped from upcoming shows - Bill/Sookie/Eric love triangle action coming up. IMHO Eric has bragging rights to hair style (as long as he's not wearing the aluminum foil) and Bill wins for menswear, he looks good in even a towel. (Eric you have got to quit with the leisure suits already!)

Also in the same issue of _Entertainment_, there are several pages on funny pages on the internet devoted to cats, starting with "Can I Haz Cheezburger?"


An announcement I was happy to hear about that had nothing to do with _True Blood_ - the folks that made _The 300_ are remaking _Spartacus_. Yeah team! If they stick to _300's_ values and Kirk Douglas's hunky original work this will have to be a sure winner.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Aug 14, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I never realized how very tall Eric was until this last episode......like I didn't want to do that guy that I will never meet enough already......:doh:
> 
> 
> I think we should post *pics of Eric and Bill in the hot boy thread*......



When I glanced over that quickly I first thought it said 'pics of Eric and Bill hot in bed'! :blush: I thought "Ooooh, where might we find such pics?"


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 15, 2009)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> When I glanced over that quickly I first thought it said 'pics of Eric and Bill hot in bed'! :blush: I thought "Ooooh, where might we find such pics?"



It might break some hearts if they were pics of them in bed together though


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Aug 16, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It might break some hearts if they were pics of them in bed together though



I just figure I could squeeze my way up in between them and... :blush:


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Aug 17, 2009)

Was I the only one crying last night with the whole Godric on the roof scene? I bet not.


----------



## Rowan (Aug 17, 2009)

I admit...i cried. Poor Godric...I liked him 

That was quite crafty of eric to have sookie suck the silver out...that sly devil.

That mary ann...it will be interesting to see how that all ends!

Jessica and Hoyt are so darn sweet together!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 17, 2009)

It was a pretty burn......

I thought of that old Def Lepperd song that says "It's better to burn out than to fade away"

I don't think Godrick has been on the show long enough to be worth my tears....especially not when I kept checking out Eric's long lanky hot bod.....what a beautiful distraction....wubu:


Oh my..........Sookie lying in the bed nekkid with Eric..........oh how I swooned.

Yeah....I'd do him


----------



## Donna (Aug 17, 2009)

Seeing Eric naked was the highlight of my evening I must admit. I had to re-watch last night's episode while I got ready for work this morning just to get another look at naked Eric. I usually don't like the long, thin guys like that but Alex Skarsgard is an exception. 

I was literally cheering when Hoyt told his Momma off! And I admit it, I cried when Sookie started crying on the roof. 

Did you all find it somewhat..odd...that Andy didn't seem to blink and eyelash at a naked Sam Merlotte knocking on his hotel door???


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 17, 2009)

Donna said:


> Seeing Eric naked was the highlight of my evening I must admit. I had to re-watch last night's episode while I got ready for work this morning just to get another look at naked Eric. I usually don't like the long, thin guys like that but Alex Skarsgard is an exception.
> 
> I was literally cheering when Hoyt told his Momma off! And I admit it, I cried when Sookie started crying on the roof.
> 
> Did you all find it somewhat..odd...that Andy didn't seem to blink and eyelash at a naked Sam Merlotte knocking on his hotel door???



Didn't he see Sam naked before though? that episode with him running through the woods in the morning? He might be rather used to it by now..... 


You are my new hero for the nekked Eric in the a.m.....:bow:


----------



## Isa (Aug 18, 2009)

I must say this was my favorite episode of the season. I did cry during the roof scene because it was touching, especially the "Father, Brother, Son" statement because it's what Godric said to Eric before the made him. 

Favorite line of the night belongs to Hoyt: "I'm a grown ass man!" Talk about a declaration of independence.

I do not think Sam being naked even registered with Andy because the poor thing has just been through so much this season. 

Oh and naked Eric is always a good thing. Always.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah I liked that grown ass man remark myself


----------



## thejuicyone (Aug 19, 2009)

I am so severely addicted to this show it's becomming a problem. HBO shows re-runs of the most recent episode all throughout the week before they air a new episode and I will sit there and watch the re-run every night until the new episode and I never get sick of it. Never before has that happend to me with a T.V. show. Someone needs to check me into the sookie stackhouse clinic.


----------



## nixonshine (Aug 19, 2009)

I admit, I skipped from the beginning of the thread to the end cause I was out of time this morning...has anyone read the Charlaine Harris books? Because if you love the series you need to read them! EXCELLENT stuff. If you have already watched season 1 and 2, you might pick up on book 2 or 3 because there are alot of similarities. But they do not remain the same. Both are worthy on their own accord. Highly recommended!


----------



## Just_Jen (Aug 19, 2009)

I LOVE that i come to this thread and see everyone loving on naked Eric!  I honestly looooved that episode hahah! Though am i the only one wanting Eric and Godric to have a bit of man loving hahahaha  I'd rather see Eric in bed with godric then sookie! 

maryanne is definately getting on my nerves! and stupid tara, just wake up will yA!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 22, 2009)

Donna said:


> Seeing Eric naked was the highlight of my evening I must admit. I had to re-watch last night's episode while I got ready for work this morning just to get another look at naked Eric. I usually don't like the long, thin guys like that but Alex Skarsgard is an exception.
> 
> I was literally cheering when Hoyt told his Momma off! And I admit it, I cried when Sookie started crying on the roof.
> 
> Did you all find it somewhat..odd...that Andy didn't seem to blink and eyelash at a naked Sam Merlotte knocking on his hotel door???



*YES 

YES

and o ya YES

Not a fan of long and lean..but damn he IS DEVILISH AND DESIRABLE...where's the devil icon when you need it???? * :finger:


----------



## Donna (Aug 22, 2009)

New episode tomorrow night! Here's the sneak preview:

http://www.hbo.com/trueblood/video.html?maven_playerId=trueblood&maven_referralObject=8463995

(note who is playing Wii in the background.)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 22, 2009)

Donna said:


> New episode tomorrow night! Here's the sneak preview:
> 
> http://www.hbo.com/trueblood/video.html?maven_playerId=trueblood&maven_referralObject=8463995
> 
> (note who is playing Wii in the background.)



I missed the wii part- who?


----------



## Donna (Aug 22, 2009)

Someone who hates vampires and red shoes...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 22, 2009)

Donna said:


> Someone who hates vampires and red shoes...




Don't know who you mean.....but that sounds like a blasphemer......:doh:


----------



## Isa (Aug 22, 2009)

Donna said:


> Someone who hates vampires and red shoes...



Not only was she playing it but she was.....using bad words! Now I know that something is seriously wrong in Bon Temps.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 25, 2009)

*SOOKIES DREAM kissing ERIC.....him all tender and crying blood....:smitten:
dug that...

the rest is just creepier and creepier....JASON fending people off with a chain saw and NAIL GUN  REALLLY :doh:

Mary ann is out of control...it's like the day of the dead- ZOMBIES GONE WILD

but ONLY 2 more episodes left..what will we do *


----------



## Rowan (Aug 25, 2009)

This was a very good episode, every minute had my attention, and it had some good laughs in it too....

god i cant wait for next week!


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War (Aug 25, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Mary ann is out of control...it's like the day of the dead- ZOMBIES GONE WILD*



Actually I don't think Maryann is so much out of control as she is into making others out of control. Remember who her God is, after all.



HDANGEL15 said:


> *but ONLY 2 more episodes left..what will we do *



I know, I know. I'm already dreading the long, dreary hiatus we will have to suffer through until the next season of Trueblood. And while on the subject, how about having the hour-long episodes last more than 45 minutes!

Lets hope somebody starts a campaign to have HBO increase the number of Trueblood episodes per season from 12 to at least 24.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 25, 2009)

Sooooooooooooo....is that last episode going to be all about Sookie doing Eric....like a good Sookie should? :eat2:


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Aug 26, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Sooooooooooooo....is that last episode going to be all about Sookie doing Eric....like a good Sookie should? :eat2:



I wish it was all about Eric doing me like a bad Eric should.  :blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 28, 2009)

For those that don't already know it, Anna Paquin (Sookie) is the little girl in this movie......she impressed the hell out of me. A far cry from vampire love.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 28, 2009)

They dyed Bill's hair back to a darker color. PRAISE JEBUS!

I love me some dark-eyed freaks, when they are ready to get down and party. They make Jason look smart...no small task. That whole situation inside and out of Merlott's...sooooo funny.

Tara looks the scariest with The Eyes.


----------



## Hathor (Aug 29, 2009)

I read the book series and I've found the series to be disappointing. They've deviated too far from the books for my tastes.

I keep hoping someday someone that will create a vamp series that will satisfy me.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 30, 2009)

*TRUE BLOOD TONITE ---

only 2 more episodes INCLUDING TONITE......*


----------



## Donna (Aug 30, 2009)

Tonight we get to meet the Queen! And find out if Jessica drained Hoyt's Momma or only gave her one helluva mark on her neck. 

The sneak peek can be found here. 

Less than three hours....:happy:


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Aug 31, 2009)

Donna said:


> Tonight we get to meet the Queen! And find out if Jessica drained Hoyt's Momma or only gave her one helluva mark on her neck.
> 
> The sneak peek can be found here.
> 
> Less than three hours....:happy:



I was disappointed. Last episode of the season is in 2 weeks, then I hear it won't be back on til next summer?!?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 31, 2009)

LOL @ cockblock. That was one of the best lines of the season, methinks


----------



## Isa (Aug 31, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> LOL @ cockblock. That was one of the best lines of the season, methinks



Yes it was. Second only to the Jesus and I decided to see other people line from last week. 

I must say that Eric in Lettie Mae's outfit was a special vision not easily forgotten. Also the scene in Fantasia with the teacup humans was cute. I love Pam and it was nice to have her and the attitude back.


----------



## Donna (Aug 31, 2009)

I like the Sophie-Ann character. I nearly snorted tea out of my nose when she said, "Of course not, I haven't enjoyed sex with men since the Eisenhower administration." 

Holy crap, Eric can fly!! 

What was with that great big old egg? 

Best line of last night's show, IMHO, was Jason, "Sometimes you need to destroy something to save it." At which point I am thinking, "damn, that's deep." Then he adds, "That's in the Bible...or the constitution." Yep, that's our Jason...Saviour of Bon Temps! 

After September 13th we have to wait until June of 2010 for Season 3.  What will I do with my Sunday nights?


----------



## mossystate (Aug 31, 2009)

Donna, I also like the Sophie-Ann character. That line was hilarious! I did want to see Bill feast on that boys thigh.

Andy and Jason are the perfect pair of bumbling fools, with their hearts now in the right place. " If Sam turned himself into a chicken, could he then lay an egg...and then eat it. Think about it...something you eat that has just come out of you "......or something like that. 

The scene where Eric was talking to the kids....thought that was a gutsy move....did not go too far, but it did add to what the vamps are about. Perfectly played by the actor. I love his sidekick. She has the best dead eyes. 

Ok....has Sookie finally stopped wearing those fugly whitewhite shoes?


----------



## Donna (Sep 13, 2009)

The god who comes comes tonight, folks. Everyone ready for the season finale?? Will we see the demise of Maryann? Sam? Eggs? Who will make it to Season Three?

ETA: no, Mossy..she still had them on in the last episode. Why the costume designer would put her in some really cute outfits (the yellow dress with the little white sweater was adorable IMHO) and then put hideous shoes on her is beyond me.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 13, 2009)

They sure as hell better show Eric nekkid if I'm supposed to go to fricking next year without him.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 13, 2009)

I think there will be so much blood...that the vampires will be carrying straws.



Yessssssssssss.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Sep 13, 2009)

<----SOO not ready for the finale! I was going through withdrawal after a week of not having it- How the heck and I am I going to get by until next Spring/Summer?


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War (Sep 13, 2009)

I guess for those of us who'll miss Trueblood as much as we'd miss our own blood, I guess the only thing we can do until next year to start reading the books.

(Yea, I know; I'd much rather watch it on TV too)

For all you true-blue Trueblood fans, you might find this amusing...

http://true-blood-fangs.blogspot.com/2009/08/true-blood-motivational-posters-meme.html


----------



## kayrae (Sep 13, 2009)

I love me some Bill Compton, but oh Eric...


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 13, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> They sure as hell better show Eric nekkid if I'm supposed to go to fricking next year without him.



*THIS IS FOR YOU SISTER!!!! I am with you all..it will be a massacre...and I hate that it is ending..but I am sure some other awesome HBO show will be back soon..like the one with the family in Utah ...the name ALLUDES ME :doh:*

WHOOPS I didn't say KAYRAE POST...o well theres no such thing as TOO MUCH NEKID ERIC IS THERE? 

View attachment sexy_e11-1.jpg


----------



## Rowan (Sep 13, 2009)

The first half of the episode was good...but i felt the ending was badly lacking...


----------



## Isa (Sep 13, 2009)

Rowan I feel somewhat the same. Guess after so much anticipation it was bound to be happen. Now the long wait begins for Season 3.


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 13, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *THIS IS FOR YOU SISTER!!!! I am with you all..it will be a massacre...and I hate that it is ending..but I am sure some other awesome HBO show will be back soon..like the one with the family in Utah ...the name ALLUDES ME :doh:*
> 
> WHOOPS I didn't say KAYRAE POST...o well theres no such thing as TOO MUCH NEKID ERIC IS THERE?



dear God....

it took me a second to catch my breath...


----------



## mossystate (Sep 14, 2009)

At first I was thinking the ending was way too uninteresting....but....I gave it another thought. After the Maryann storyline, it was necessary, in my opinion, to bring things to a more personal level between Sookie and Bill....like the earlier episiodes. I think it would have been overkill to introduce too much more. The ending left me wondering who did that to Bill. That's a pretty good cliffhanger...and...like Tara said...I don't think all that other stuff is over. Sam's parents should be a fun time. I loved how the Queen put Eric in his place. That was damn sexy.

Oh...and...poor Eggs. Wonder if Tara is carrying a secret. And, since we don't know about Eggs' history...we could be looking at a Rosemary's Baby kind of thing. Ok...maybe that is just in my head.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 14, 2009)

Kayrae - 

Thanks for the Eric picture, love it. I think we could spend all winter using MS Paint and putting different images to the oeft of him in bed - present company included. That ought to keep this thread going for a while.

As to the Finale -

I liked the ending. I thought Bill looked wonderful dressed up in the black suit and did a very sexy job of date night and dancing with his girl Sookie. Too bad he was dragged off . . . . .(don't give away the ending M2M!)

Did anyone notice the author of _True Blood_ , *Charlene Harris *was sitting at the bar in the last scene at Merlot's? She had a short line and was served by Sam. Her name was in the credits as having a guest appearance. It was brief sort of like an Alfred Hitchcock cameo.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 14, 2009)

moore2me said:


> Did anyone notice the author of _True Blood_ , *Charlene Harris *was sitting at the bar in the last scene at Merlot's? She had a short line and was served by Sam. Her name was in the credits as having a guest appearance. It was brief sort of like an Alfred Hitchcock cameo.


*
NO WAY that's so coooool, thanks for sharing that, when I rewatch it tonite I will look for her!!

I have not noticed her name in the rolling credits, although she had to have a huge part in this, even though some of y'all keep telling me they are veering off the plot line of the books constantly, I am quite sure she has some pretty distinct images in her head about it *


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 14, 2009)

*Great lines from last nite:

If a tree falls in the forest, it is still a tree

Never say never with the INTERNET

I thought ERIC promised the Queen he would take care of BILL COMPTON, and yes the dancing scene was kinda special/weird to me....

no nekid eric and Yes Mossy I agree: THE QUEEN as DOM yow 

I love the idea of SAM finding his parents.....was the deer in the woods his lost love?

I don't' see it as much of a cliff hanger, but none the less, I look forward to the future episodes...and debate finally breaking down and reading the books this fall/winter*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 14, 2009)

double post internet craziness


----------



## Rowan (Sep 14, 2009)

As far as eric saying he'd take care of things....i do now remember that the hands in the last scene did have gloves on!


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War (Sep 14, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I love the idea of SAM finding his parents.....was the deer in the woods his lost love?*



By lost love if you mean Daphne, then I think the answer is yes. At least that's the impression I got.


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War (Sep 14, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Oh...and...poor Eggs. Wonder if Tara is carrying a secret. And, since we don't know about Eggs' history...we could be looking at a Rosemary's Baby kind of thing. Ok...maybe that is just in my head.



Actually, I think Eggs got what he really wanted; an end to his misery. My impression is that he felt so guilty over involuntarily killing other people that the only peace could find is that of the grave. Tragic.

I wonder if Eggs was killed is way in the book.


----------



## Jes (Sep 14, 2009)

is someone going to tell me why the Queen is selling V?


----------



## mossystate (Sep 14, 2009)

Make_Lunch_Not_War said:


> Actually, I think Eggs got what he really wanted; an end to his misery. My impression is that he felt so guilty over involuntarily killing other people that the only peace could find is that of the grave. Tragic.



Yeah...that was pretty obvious...suicide by cop. Poor Eggs.



Jes said:


> is someone going to tell me why the Queen is selling V?



She had to pay for that day room, and some platinum dice, studded with diamonds.


----------



## Jes (Sep 14, 2009)

mossystate said:


> She had to pay for that day room, and some platinum dice, studded with diamonds.



i wonder about that, but...even high-production V selling would probably not pay for much of the Vampire Realm. I'm also confused by something that may be well organized and top down and all that ending up with our adorably quirky Lafayette, cook at a roadhouse in the middle of a town that looks to have 200 people. I would think the Queen would aim higher. I'm assuming the production is much bigger and we'll hear more about it.

I loved her day room, btw. But I have to say I found the actor's acting to be the worst of the whole series so far. Very one note. And the Yahtzee thing...It was amusing the first, even the 2nd, time we saw it, but the 3rd? the 4th? It's not that exciting a game, let alone that exciting a filmed game. As a sight gag, it got old. And it wasn't even advancing the plot by the end.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Sep 14, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *THIS IS FOR YOU SISTER!!!! I am with you all..it will be a massacre...and I hate that it is ending..but I am sure some other awesome HBO show will be back soon..like the one with the family in Utah ...the name ALLUDES ME :doh:*
> 
> WHOOPS I didn't say KAYRAE POST...o well theres no such thing as TOO MUCH NEKID ERIC IS THERE?



Big Love, and I can't wait for it to come back on!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Sep 14, 2009)

Make_Lunch_Not_War said:


> Actually, I think Eggs got what he really wanted; an end to his misery. My impression is that he felt so guilty over involuntarily killing other people that the only peace could find is that of the grave. Tragic.
> 
> I wonder if Eggs was killed is way in the book.



There was no eggs in the book.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 14, 2009)

Jes said:


> (snipped) . . . (re. vampire queen)
> I loved her day room, btw. But I have to say I found the actor's acting to be the worst of the whole series so far. Very one note. And the Yahtzee thing...It was amusing the first, even the 2nd, time we saw it, but the 3rd? the 4th? It's not that exciting a game, let alone that exciting a filmed game. As a sight gag, it got old. And it wasn't even advancing the plot by the end.




Jes,

I agree with you about the Yahtzee thingy getting really boring. Better games the little group of vampires could play:

1) Strip Poker

2) See Which Vampire Could Bring the Nastiest Wino, Junkie to a Dog Party and then give out prizes if they drink their blood,

3) Play Iron Chef with blood as the secret ingredient

4) See who can best decorate their coffin for the following holidays
- Halloween
- Thanksgiving
- St Patricks Day
- Mardis Gras
- New Years

5) Have a costume party where you dress as your favorite victim from the past. You must remain in character during the party.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 14, 2009)

mossystate said:


> At first I was thinking the ending was way too uninteresting....but....I gave it another thought. After the Maryann storyline, it was necessary, in my opinion, to bring things to a more personal level between Sookie and Bill....like the earlier episiodes. I think it would have been overkill to introduce too much more. The ending left me wondering who did that to Bill. That's a pretty good cliffhanger...and...like Tara said...I don't think all that other stuff is over. Sam's parents should be a fun time. I loved how the Queen put Eric in his place. That was damn sexy.
> 
> Oh...and...poor Eggs. Wonder if Tara is carrying a secret. And, since we don't know about Eggs' history...we could be looking at a Rosemary's Baby kind of thing. Ok...maybe that is just in my head.



I think it has something to do with the first season when that guy tried to kill Bill with that chain around his throat...remember? That couple that drained vamps? I think that not just because of the chain but because of some flashback that Sookie had in this last episode that made me think of that couple again....

I wondered if Tara's going to have a bun in the oven next season.....and I would love it if she was confused and not sure if it's Sam's baby or Eggs.....

I liked Sookie in the purple dress but kept thinking her snoz looked SO DAMN BIG in the bathroom mirror- is that just me? :blink:

I loved Bill's new shorter hair......makes me want to do him all over again :smitten:



moore2me said:


> Kayrae -
> 
> Thanks for the Eric picture, love it. I think we could spend all winter using MS Paint and putting different images to the oeft of him in bed - present company included. That ought to keep this thread going for a while.
> 
> ...



I just put up that Northam pic as my new desktop......what's a girl to do? :batting:



Jes said:


> I loved her day room, btw. But I have to say I found the actor's acting to be the worst of the whole series so far. Very one note. And the Yahtzee thing...It was amusing the first, even the 2nd, time we saw it, but the 3rd? the 4th? It's not that exciting a game, let alone that exciting a filmed game. As a sight gag, it got old. And it wasn't even advancing the plot by the end.





moore2me said:


> Jes,
> 
> I agree with you about the Yahtzee thingy getting really boring. Better games the little group of vampires could play:
> 
> ...



Or they could have just switched off to Monopoly.....the vamp version


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War (Sep 14, 2009)

fatgirlflyin said:


> There was no eggs in the book.



Since you obviously know how the book goes, maybe you can give us some insight into who abducted Bill.

(I KNOW Bill was in the book)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 14, 2009)

Make_Lunch_Not_War said:


> Since you obviously know how the book goes, maybe you can give us some insight into who abducted Bill.
> 
> (I KNOW Bill was in the book)



I think the Vamp draining people from season one- hey, it's also implied that it's something to do with the Queen. Could it be that the Queen was behind the vamp drain people and that Bill's abduction has something to do with that? Oh how I love conspiracy theories..ti hi


----------



## Donna (Sep 14, 2009)

No, can't be the Rattrays...Bill killed them in Season One after they attacked and nearly killed Sookie for her interruption when they were trying to drain Bill. And it isn't the oh so sexy Eric Northman, either. But it is a vampire...who else would have to wear gloves when handling silver? Those hands were too tiny to belong to Eric...and they don't belong to Pam. Eric is too obvious of a choice. But, if they stick to the books for this new storyline, it is someone we've seen in Season Two. Think about this, who besides Eric would have the strength to overpower Bill? Has to be someone pretty old...

I am damned glad Maryann is dead. Next season they better start incorporating the Weres into the storyline. I know Alan Ball is trying to deviate from Harris' original work but some of this season (the Maryann/god who comes storyline) was a bit too much. 

June 2010 cannot get here fast enough for me.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 14, 2009)

Donna said:


> No, can't be the Rattrays...Bill killed them in Season One after they attacked and nearly killed Sookie for her interruption when they were trying to drain Bill. And it isn't the oh so sexy Eric Northman, either. But it is a vampire...who else would have to wear gloves when handling silver? Those hands were too tiny to belong to Eric...and they don't belong to Pam. Eric is too obvious of a choice. But, if they stick to the books for this new storyline, it is someone we've seen in Season Two. Think about this, who besides Eric would have the strength to overpower Bill? Has to be someone pretty old...
> 
> I am damned glad Maryann is dead. Next season they better start incorporating the Weres into the storyline. I know Alan Ball is trying to deviate from Harris' original work but some of this season (the Maryann/god who comes storyline) was a bit too much.
> 
> June 2010 cannot get here fast enough for me.




But...but...but......that does not mean they are not linked to what the Queen is doing since Bill killed them , Donna  
I like my conspiracy theories about vamps.....:batting:

I like your question- his old maker/gf still stalking him? I still find my mind going back to the queen or Eric.......*rubs hands together in anticipation of finding out*


I agree that we need some werewolves in the mix now.....I just might wanna do one of them....since watching Underworld anyway......:smitten: :smitten:


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Sep 15, 2009)

Not sure what the point of your comment was. 

Yes I know who abducted Bill. So do the probably half a dozen other people participating in this thread that have read the books. 
I won't share who did it because that would ruin the story line for some. 



Make_Lunch_Not_War said:


> Since you obviously know how the book goes, maybe you can give us some insight into who abducted Bill.
> 
> (I KNOW Bill was in the book)


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Sep 15, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I liked Sookie in the purple dress but kept thinking her snoz looked SO DAMN BIG in the bathroom mirror- is that just me? :blink:



It wasn't just you. I noticed the same thing. The bathroom in the French restaurant must have some bad lighting, remind me never to check my makeup there!


----------



## pinuptami (Sep 15, 2009)

fatgirlflyin said:


> There was no eggs in the book.



Um...there was an Eggs in the book. The storyline was different, and if I remember right, he DID end up dead, but not the way he did in the show.


----------



## pinuptami (Sep 15, 2009)

Make_Lunch_Not_War said:


> Since you obviously know how the book goes, maybe you can give us some insight into who abducted Bill.
> 
> (I KNOW Bill was in the book)



Since it's a spoiler, you have to highlight it to see it.

SPOILER WARNING...(unless of course Alan Ball changes it, which he might). Highlight below to see...

Lorena, his sire, and the missisippi vamps. They want software Bill was working on and yadda yadda.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Sep 15, 2009)

pinuptami said:


> Um...there was an Eggs in the book. The storyline was different, and if I remember right, he DID end up dead, but not the way he did in the show.



I will have to go back and read the books again then. The way I remember the story there was a Mary Ann, but she wasn't given a name. She was a demon (maenad or something like that) and she was responsible for killing the person in Andy's car. And there were orgies, which the demon was responsible for but I don't remember her having any side kicks.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Sep 15, 2009)

They have the complete set of True Blood books coming out on Amazon.com and I would love to read them, but even with the discounted price I just don't have the money. Crap. My library has some of them, but not all of them, and not even in order. They start at like book three and then have 5 and 6 or something ridiculous like that. How are you supposed to follow the story reading those?


----------



## mossystate (Sep 15, 2009)

Jersey...can you get on a wait list ? When I have wanted television series on dvd, that is what I have done. I have had to wait decades, but they ARE in order.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 15, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Jersey...can you get on a wait list ? When I have wanted television series on dvd, that is what I have done. I have had to wait decades, but they ARE in order.



*wut she said...I do my saving ONLINE and I get exactly what I want...waiting is part of the game, but I live in a big enough county, that it's never that big of a deal 

wondering how dissappointed I will be in the show if i actually read all the books? *


----------



## ValentineBBW (Sep 21, 2009)

fatgirlflyin said:


> There was no eggs in the book.





pinuptami said:


> Um...there was an Eggs in the book. The storyline was different, and if I remember right, he DID end up dead, but not the way he did in the show.





fatgirlflyin said:


> I will have to go back and read the books again then. The way I remember the story there was a Mary Ann, but she wasn't given a name. She was a demon (maenad or something like that) and she was responsible for killing the person in Andy's car. And there were orgies, which the demon was responsible for but I don't remember her having any side kicks.



You can PM me so we don't ruin it for others, but I am with fatgirlflyin, I don't remember an Eggs-like character but I may have forgotten too. The series has taken so many liberties with the characters that it does get rather confusing.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Sep 21, 2009)

Good news! I went back and checked the library website and it seems that someone must have smartened up because they now have ALL of the books! At least up to book 8 I think. Aren't they up to 9 going on 10 now or something like that? Anyway, now I can at least start reading them and see if I like them or not. Now I just need to get my butt to the library!


----------



## intraultra (Sep 21, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *wut she said...I do my saving ONLINE and I get exactly what I want...waiting is part of the game, but I live in a big enough county, that it's never that big of a deal
> 
> wondering how dissappointed I will be in the show if i actually read all the books? *



I'm wondering this too. I'm going through True Blood withdrawal already so I thought maybe I'd try out the books, but I don't want it to completely ruin the show for me because I love it!


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War (Sep 21, 2009)

intraultra said:


> I'm wondering this too. I'm going through True Blood withdrawal already so I thought maybe I'd try out the books, but I don't want it to completely ruin the show for me because I love it!



Does anyone know how many books there are in the series and/or what years they were written?

I don't know where I heard that they were actually more than one series of books by the author involving the world of vampires. Does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Sep 21, 2009)

intraultra said:


> I'm wondering this too. I'm going through True Blood withdrawal already so I thought maybe I'd try out the books, but I don't want it to completely ruin the show for me because I love it!



They have really strayed pretty far from the books, you could probably read them without thinking the series ruined. It might piss you off when they don't follow the story line of the books though. I think this season would have been much better if they had stuck more closely to the story that was told in the books.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Oct 6, 2009)

Guess who has the True Blood books numbers 1-6 in her possession? Me, that's who!  I made a trip to the library and checked them out. I could have taken more, but I figured 6 was enough for now. lol I started reading them and so far they are sticking pretty much to what we have seen on tv. Things get a little wackier later on and I'm curious to see if they follow any of those story lines on the show. (Yes, I peeked ahead, I'm nosy!)
I'll let you know what I think when I'm done reading them.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Oct 6, 2009)

A Touch of Dead - is out and ready to read!


----------



## lipmixgirl (Oct 6, 2009)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Guess who has the True Blood books numbers 1-6 in her possession? Me, that's who!  I made a trip to the library and checked them out. I could have taken more, but I figured 6 was enough for now. lol I started reading them and so far they are sticking pretty much to what we have seen on tv. Things get a little wackier later on and I'm curious to see if they follow any of those story lines on the show. (Yes, I peeked ahead, I'm nosy!)
> I'll let you know what I think when I'm done reading them.




the books are their own entity... after you finish book 1, you will see what i am talking about... i am just about to start book 4...  ENJOY!


----------



## moore2me (Oct 7, 2009)

> Does anyone know how many books there are in the series and/or what years they were written?



*I copied and pasted the list from Charlene Harris' s website below. One way to keep the Nine Sookiestackhouse books in order by year is the year they were written is the number of the book. (ex. Book 3 was written in 2003.)*

*I also found out that Ms. Harris has almost a dozen short stories about Sookie or some of the characters from Bontemps. (See list below.)*



> I don't know where I heard that they were actually more than one series of books by the author involving the world of vampires. Does anyone know if this is true?


*
Goodness gracious!! This woman has a whole bunch of books and stories under her belt - most are about the dark side. She also is in the prime of her writing potential IMHO, so I'll bet there will be more coming.*

_________________________________________________________________

10/7/2009
*From Charlene Harriss Website
A Complete List of Sookie Stackhouse Books & Related Short Stories*​
http://www.charlaineharris.com/bibliography/bibliog-sookie.html

Sookie Stackhouse 8-copy Boxed Set (Sookie Stackhouse/True Blood) (books 1-8)
*Ace, September 29, 2009, ISBN-10: 0441018238; ISBN-13: 978-0441018239 (M)
*Recorded Books, ISBN-10: 1440717184; ISBN-13: 978-1440717185 (A)
_________________________________________________________________

*Dead and Gone* (book 9) First printed 2009
*Ace, May 5, 2009, ISBN-10: 0441017150; ISBN-13: 978-0441017157 (H)

*From Dead To Worse *(book 8) First printed 2008
*Ace, March 31, 2009, ISBN-10: 0441017010; ISBN-13: 978-0441017010 (M)
*Ace, 2008, ISBN-10: 0441015891, ISBN-13: 978-0441015894 (H)
*Recorded Books, ISBN-10: 1436105196; ISBN-13: 978-1436105194 (A)
*
All Together Dead* (book 7) First printed 2007
*Ace 2008, ISBN-10: 0441015816; ISBN-13: 978-0441015818 (M)
*Ace 2007, ISBN-10: 0-441-0149-4; ISBN-13: 978-0-441-01494-1 (H)
*Recorded Books, ISBN-13: 978-1-4281-4267-1 (A)
*
Definitely Dead* (book 6) First printed 2006
* Ace December 1, 2009, ISBN-10: 0441018297; ISBN-13: 978-0441018291 (T)
*Ace 2007, ISBN-10: 0-441-01491-7; ISBN 13: 978-0-441-01491-0 (M)
*Ace 2006, ISBN-10: 0-441-01400-3; ISBN-13: 978-0-441-01400-2 (H)
*Recorded Books, ISBN-10: 1419381075; ISBN-13: 978-1419381072 (A)

*Dead as a Doornail *(book 5) First printed 2005
* Ace, November 3, 2009, ISBN-10: 0441018300; ISBN-13: 978-0441018307 (T)
*Ace 2006, ISBN-10: 0441013333; ISBN-13: 978-0441013333 (M)
*Ace 2005, ISBN-10: 0-441-01279-5; ISBN-13: 978-0441012794 (H)
*Recorded Books ISBN-13: 978-1-4193-4539-5 (A)

*Dead to the World* (book 4) First printed 2004
* Ace October 6, 2009, ISBN-10: 0441018289; ISBN-13: 978-0441018284 (T) 
*Ace 2005, ISBN-10: 0-441-01218-3; ISBN-13: 978-0441012183 (M)
*Ace 2004, ISBN-10: 0-441-01167-5; ISBN-13: 978-0441011674 (H)
*Recorded Books ISBN 13: 978-1-4281-8389-6 (A)

*Club Dead* (book 3) First printed 2003
*Ace September 1, 2009, ISBN-10: 0441018270; ISBN-13: 978-0441018277 (T)
*Ace 2003, ISBN -10: 0-441-01051-2 ; ISBN-13: 978-0441010516 (M)
*Recorded Books, ISBN 13: 978-1428174917 (A)
*
Living Dead in Dallas* (book 2) First printed 2002
*Ace August 4, 2009, ISBN-10: 0441018262; ISBN-13: 978-0441018260 (T) 
*Ace May 26, 2009, ISBN-10: 0441018246;ISBN-13: 978-0441018246 (M) 
*Ace 2009, ISBN-10: 0-441-01673-1; ISBN-13: 978-0-4410-1673-0 (H)
*Ace 2002, ISBN: 0-441-00923-9 (M)
*Recorded Books, ISBN-13: 978-1428174245 (A)

* Dead Until Dark* (book 1) First printed 2001
*Ace July 7, 2009 ISBN-10: 0441018254; ISBN-13: 978-0441018253 (T)
*Ace 2008, ISBN-10: 0-441-01597-2; ISBN-13: 978-0-4410-1597-9 (H)
*Ace 2008 ISBN-10: 044101699-5; ISBN-13: 978-044101699-0 (M)
*Ace 2001, ISBN 0-441-00853-4 (M)
* Recorded Books, ISBN-10: 142816085X; ISBN-13: 978-1428160859 (A)
_________________________________________________________________
*Short Stories​*
*A Touch of Dead* (Sookie short story collection)
*Ace, October 6, 2009, ISBN-10: 0441017835; ISBN-13: 978-0441017836 (H)

*Must Love Hellhounds* (contains short story The Britlingens Go To Hell; Sookieverse, but not featuring Sookie)
*Berkley Trade, September 1, 2009, ISBN-10: 0425229599, ISBN-13: 978-0425229590 (T)
*
Strange Brew* (contains short story, Bacon" featuring Dahlia; Sookieverse but not featuring Sookie)
*St. Martin, July 7, 2009, ISBN-10: 0312383363; ISBN-13: 978-0312383367 (T)

*Unusual Suspects* (contains short story, Lucky with Amelia and Sookie)
Ace, 2008, ISBN-10: 0441016375; ISBN-13: 978-0441016372 (T)

*Wolfsbane and Mistletoe* (contains short story, Gift Wrap with Sookie and Niall)
*Ace, 2008, ISBN-10: 0-441-01633-2; ISBN-13: 978-0-441-01633-4 (H)

*Many Bloody Returns *(contains short story, Dracula Night with Sookie, Eric and Pam)
*Ace, 2009, ISBN-10: 0441016758; ISBN-13: 978-0441016754 (T)
*Ace 2007, ISBN-10: 0-441-01522-0; ISBN13: 978-0-441-01522-1 (H)

*My Big Fat Supernatural Wedding* (contains short story "Tacky" featuring Dahlia; Sookieverse but not featuring Sookie)
*St. Martin's Griffin 2006, ISBN-10: 0312343604; ISBN-13: 978-031234360 (T)
*St. Martin's Griffin; Book club edition 2006, ISBN-10: 0739473697; ISBN-13: 978-0739473696 (H)

*Bite (*contains short story One Word Answer, a Sookie story that explains Hadley.)
*Jove 2005, ISBN-10: 051513970X; ISBN-13: 978-0515139709 (M)

*Night's Edge* (contains novella Dancers in the Dark" featuring Sean and Layla; Sookieverse, but not featuring Sookie) *Harlequin, August 1, 2009, ISBN-10: 0373774281; ISBN-13: 978-0373774289 (M)
Harlequin, 2004, ISBN-10: 0373770103; ISBN-13: 978-0373770106 (M)

*Powers of Detection* (contains short story, Fairy Dust with Sookie, Claudine and Claude)
*Ace, 2006, ISBN-10: 044101464X; ISBN-13: 978-0441014644 (M)
Ace 2004, ISBN-10: 0441011977; ISBN-13: 978-0441011971 (T)
_________________________________________________________________

*Legend*
A  audio book 
H  hardcover 
M  mass market paperback 
T  trade paperback 
*  in print


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 30, 2010)

*IS BACK JUNE 13th*


----------



## Gingembre (May 30, 2010)

It IS?! Gawd I miss this show - hottest thing on tv!


----------



## moore2me (May 30, 2010)

Me too - Looking forward to True Blood's return.

Here's a Utube video that includes Bill and some other famous vampires.
"Vampire Reunion"
http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1923605


----------



## Jes (May 31, 2010)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> They have the complete set of True Blood books coming out on Amazon.com and I would love to read them, but even with the discounted price I just don't have the money. Crap. My library has some of them, but not all of them, and not even in order. They start at like book three and then have 5 and 6 or something ridiculous like that. How are you supposed to follow the story reading those?



Your library should offer inter-library loan. Ask at eiher the Circ of Ref desk. It's a fantastic service.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 31, 2010)

Jes said:


> Your library should offer inter-library loan. Ask at eiher the Circ of Ref desk. It's a fantastic service.



*I know i live in a different state, but that's how i get everything...lately I am getting stuff on cd so i can d/l to my ipod and listen in my car or the bike or at the gym or on my way to work at my leisure.....LOVE THE LIBRARY!!! *


----------



## HottiMegan (May 31, 2010)

I just reread the series and got the newest book (came out about 3 weeks ago) 
I didn't have HBO so i bought season one last year and just finished watching season 2. I am getting HBO tomorrow (unless having satellite interferes with cable internet, then we'll skip having satellite) . I am looking forward to season 3. I wonder how much the third season will delve into the Were community.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 31, 2010)

I'm still waiting


----------



## Jes (Jun 1, 2010)

HottiMegan said:


> . I am looking forward to season 3. I wonder how much the third season will delve into the Were community.



based on the promos for the season, it's all about werewolves.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 1, 2010)

cool. I will be seeing the promos in the next few hours if the satellite guy is on time  I'm going to be traveling when the new one starts so i'm hoping to make it home in time. (going down to visit my mom while she's in the state)


----------



## kayrae (Jun 3, 2010)

This is nerdy but I've been netflixin' the show just so I can keep the storyline fresh. Also, my friend is actually throwing a True Blood mini-party, haha


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 3, 2010)

kayrae said:


> This is nerdy but I've been netflixin' the show just so I can keep the storyline fresh. Also, my friend is actually throwing a True Blood mini-party, haha




That party sounds like fun- what a good idea.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jun 4, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That party sounds like fun- what a good idea.



My friend is doing the same thing! He's even going to get these TruBlood beverages for us to drink at the party. (Thankfully, they don't actually taste like blood.) Can't wait for the new season!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 6, 2010)

kayrae said:


> This is nerdy but I've been netflixin' the show just so I can keep the storyline fresh. Also, my friend is actually throwing a True Blood mini-party, haha



nothing nerdy about that...unless i don't even know i am one 
I didn't watch the last 5 episodes of LOST, until the finale, and then watched em all in a row for contunity.....



mcbeth said:


> My friend is doing the same thing! He's even going to get these TruBlood beverages for us to drink at the party. (Thankfully, they don't actually taste like blood.) Can't wait for the new season!



*hey ((LADY))) ummmm blood!!!!!! sounds fun too!!!*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 20, 2010)

*This morning I re-watched the first episode of the new season.....ERIC
mmmm....so EVIL AND DOMINANT 

i guess the werewolves are HERE....*


----------



## vcrgrrl (Jun 20, 2010)

This season started out so much better than season 2. I can't wait to see the next episode tonight.


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 20, 2010)

aprildain said:


> I can't wait to see the next episode tonight.



I can't wait for y'all to see the next episode tonight so I can find it online tomorrow!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 20, 2010)

aprildain said:


> This season started out so much better than season 2. I can't wait to see the next episode tonight.



I was a little disappointed in the first episode, maybe because we had to wait such a long time for it, I just expected more. Hopefully tonight will make up for that.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 20, 2010)

I was a bit ticked off that the almost scene between Bill and Sam was just a dream.  We were ripped off.


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 20, 2010)

mossystate said:


> I was a bit ticked off that the almost scene between Bill and Sam was just a dream.



Oh me too! Hot hot hot! And then...he woke up.


----------



## biggirlsrock (Jun 20, 2010)

fatgirlflyin said:


> I was a little disappointed in the first episode, maybe because we had to wait such a long time for it, I just expected more. Hopefully tonight will make up for that.



Usually, the first show of any new season is kinda weak...they hafta introduce new characters, new plots, etc. This season will more than likely be the same as the book, with other story lines involved to keep the show an hour long, and 12 episodes. They really need to get rid of Tara. I can't stand her, or her story plot. She's hardly a mention in the books.


----------



## Tau (Jun 21, 2010)

mossystate said:


> I was a bit ticked off that the almost scene between Bill and Sam was just a dream.  We were ripped off.



OMG SEASON 3 HAS SLASHYSLASHY GOODNESSS!!!!! I cannot begin to tell you the envy that is in my heart *curses all of you watching season 3*


----------



## Tau (Jun 21, 2010)

biggirlsrock said:


> Usually, the first show of any new season is kinda weak...they hafta introduce new characters, new plots, etc. This season will more than likely be the same as the book, with other story lines involved to keep the show an hour long, and 12 episodes. They really need to get rid of Tara. I can't stand her, or her story plot. She's hardly a mention in the books.



I have to disagree. I havent watched any of the new season but Tara in TB Seasons 1 and 2 was a character who's evolution was actually intriguing to watch. One of the things I love best about this show is that the black characters are not side kicks, they have actual lines and actual lives, they are richly developed and interesting and fun and scandalous. Getting rid of Tara, however flawed you may find her as a personality in this series, would weaken that appeal enormously.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jun 21, 2010)

Tau said:


> I have to disagree. I havent watched any of the new season but Tara in TB Seasons 1 and 2 was a character who's evolution was actually intriguing to watch. One of the things I love best about this show is that the black characters are not side kicks, they have actual lines and actual lives, they are richly developed and interesting and fun and scandalous. Getting rid of Tara, however flawed you may find her as a personality in this series, would weaken that appeal enormously.



Totally agree. Tara was my favorite character in season 1, and I wanted her to be my new bff. Obviously in season 2 she became all manipulated and crazy and all that and I didn't like her as much...but I'm looking forward to seeing how she continues to evolve as a character this season. (My friend has Tivo-ed them for me, I'm going to watch them this week.) She's a strong, beautiful woman who expresses her emotions freely and has loyalty and integrity. I dig it.

So yeah, I'm adding my voice to the Tara-love.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jun 21, 2010)

I finally sat down and watched seasons 1 and 2 last week. I love it:smitten: I like Eric and Sam


----------



## biggirlsrock (Jun 21, 2010)

Tau said:


> I have to disagree. I havent watched any of the new season but Tara in TB Seasons 1 and 2 was a character who's evolution was actually intriguing to watch. One of the things I love best about this show is that the black characters are not side kicks, they have actual lines and actual lives, they are richly developed and interesting and fun and scandalous. Getting rid of Tara, however flawed you may find her as a personality in this series, would weaken that appeal enormously.



My dislike of Tara has nothing to do with her color, I really don't like the character, I guess it's because I've read the books prior to the series, and like I said in the prior post, she's a non-factor in the books. To be quite honest, I could do without the Arlene character too. I think they should do more with Lafayette's character, and also Jessica & Hoyt.


----------



## biggirlsrock (Jun 21, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> So yeah, I'm adding my voice to the Tara-love.



Duly noted.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 21, 2010)

Tau said:


> I have to disagree. I havent watched any of the new season but Tara in TB Seasons 1 and 2 was a character who's evolution was actually intriguing to watch. One of the things I love best about this show is that the black characters are not side kicks, they have actual lines and actual lives, they are richly developed and interesting and fun and scandalous. Getting rid of Tara, however flawed you may find her as a personality in this series, would weaken that appeal enormously.



So agree about the black characters not being scenery. I was not initially a fan of Tara, or maybe it was more the actor. Then they started making things much more interesting for her. She still makes me wanna slap her much of the time, but that is not always a bad thing. That might just mean the writers are very effective. Lafayette...LOVE him so much it is not even funny. 

Detective Andy and dumbass, but lovable in his own way, George Bush lookin' Jason...a golden comedy duo. lol " You are prettier than most girls "...and then the look on Jason's face. Ha!

Have to say that Sookie is not someone I really care about right now. Way too many more interesting characters. Her plucky thing is wearing a lil thin. Maybe they will change her up in some way.


So, who here would like to try some O Negative gelato.


----------



## George (Jun 21, 2010)

I don't have hbo anymore...*cries*


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Jun 21, 2010)

mossystate said:


> So agree about the black characters not being scenery. I was not initially a fan of Tara, or maybe it was more the actor. Then they started making things much more interesting for her. She still makes me wanna slap her much of the time, but that is not always a bad thing. That might just mean the writers are very effective. Lafayette...LOVE him so much it is not even funny.
> 
> Detective Andy and dumbass, but lovable in his own way, George Bush lookin' Jason...a golden comedy duo. lol " You are prettier than most girls "...and then the look on Jason's face. Ha!
> 
> ...



Don't know if it's been mentioned but this Tara is not the original Tara cast and filmed in the pilot. The original pilot is out there somewhere. I liked the first Tara a lot better... she was just very different.

That being said, this Tara is a great actress... they are all great actors. 

I'm not a Sookie fan. She whines too much. I've never been a fan. I used to be a Bill fan but as of this season... not so much. He's a little too aggressive for me... quick to sport the fangs.

I'm liking Eric more... mmm, yum. He's not my physical type but I'll take him...

I'm a huge Jason fan... also a Terry fan... Lafayette fan... goes without saying... Hoyt fan... Jessica fan... Pam fan... So yeah, a fan of all but Sookie and Sam... his eyes are too close together for me.

Yay True Blood.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh yes. Hoyt. Good call, people.

:wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jun 22, 2010)

Huge Tara fan here. 

However, I'm tired of her getting screwed over. 

Ditto for Deborah on Dexter.

This meme that dictates that tough but vulnerable women must be denied love is complete bull-poo.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jun 22, 2010)

I like Tara but she is too angry. Always yelling and insulting people. Sookie is a little irritating at times. I love Jessica, she always makes me laugh.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 22, 2010)

A certain ginger *thank you * pointed me in a direction to where I can watch the episodes online. I had been searching for full episodes for forever.

So, I'm late to the party, but I watched the first 3 episodes of the first season last night.

I have read about half of the books..I'm guessing that the plot strays from what I've been told.

Interesting so far! I can't wait to get caught up!


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jun 22, 2010)

This may be a little late (by a week, just about) but I was expecting the new season's plot development to take center stage but once again it's Andy and Jason's hilarious dialogue winning the game so far.

Conscience off! Dick on!

(Like this place needs any more of that!)


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 22, 2010)

BBW4Chattery said:


> That being said, this Tara is a great actress... they are all great actors.
> 
> I'm not a Sookie fan. She whines too much. I've never been a fan. I used to be a Bill fan but as of this season... not so much. He's a little too aggressive for me... quick to sport the fangs.
> 
> ...



*I'm pretty much on the same page here...SOOKIE is just ANNOYING in every way....and ERIC ...SO NOT MY TYPE...but sexier then hell despite it all....:smitten:

I love when Jessica cries BLOOD 

favorite lines this week: Jason Stackhouse "conscious OFF- COCK ON!!!"

hope I remembered that right :happy:*


----------



## Tau (Jun 22, 2010)

The love I have for Jason!!!:wubu:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 30, 2010)

*WTF was up with the final scene this week....

We are in for some hotness between Sookie + ERIC :smitten::smitten::smitten:*


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jun 30, 2010)

rats.. for some reason I made a mistake and thought the thread was about First Blood


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 30, 2010)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *WTF was up with the final scene this week....
> 
> We are in for some hotness between Sookie + ERIC :smitten::smitten::smitten:*




You know that final scene shocked me LOL! I think you're right though, with how the final scene went I think we are definitely in for it when it comes to Eric and Sookie. That makes me happy because the series has strayed so far from the books in some parts. 

Season started off slow but I think I can stop being mad that I had to wait so long for it to come back on!


----------



## mossystate (Jun 30, 2010)

The final scene just made me think that this show is going to have to be careful to not mistake whoa...with...ugh. 

In other news - I am still trying to erase from my brain the shot of Sam's bio dad in his hoonders.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 30, 2010)

mossystate said:


> The final scene just made me think that this show is going to have to be careful to not mistake whoa...with...ugh.
> 
> In other news - I am still trying to erase from my brain the shot of Sam's bio dad in his hoonders.



LMAO, yeah I could have lived without that shot too. That and him trying to poke everything back in through the hole in front.


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 30, 2010)

I freakin love Eric. SO very very hot and nasty, but still with an edge of heart....*sigh*


----------



## lucidbliss (Jul 3, 2010)

*LOL IF you reallyyyy like the true blood series...you should read all of the Sookie Stackhouse books ...... they are great ..... ive read all of them so far ...this season of true blood is actually book 2 and 3 mix i think ...there are 10 books ..so you can imagine all of the love triangles about to happen!!! AND ALL I CAN SAY IS THERE IS AN EPIC SHOWER SCENE BETWEEN ...... nahh not gonna spoil it*


----------



## lucidbliss (Jul 3, 2010)

fatgirlflyin said:


> LMAO, yeah I could have lived without that shot too. That and him trying to poke everything back in through the hole in front.



His parents are actually army family in the books he wasnt even addopted lol lol... so this was the one part of the show that was wayy far fetched.....


----------



## lucidbliss (Jul 3, 2010)

HottiMegan said:


> I just reread the series and got the newest book (came out about 3 weeks ago)
> I didn't have HBO so i bought season one last year and just finished watching season 2. I am getting HBO tomorrow (unless having satellite interferes with cable internet, then we'll skip having satellite) . I am looking forward to season 3. I wonder how much the third season will delve into the Were community.



OMG ME TOO..well i listened to it lol..i have an audio book problem ...did you know she is writing 3 more books atleast....yahhhh and this one was pretty good... i thought the story would be a little different and maybe a little more informative i wasnt taking with this book as much as the others:happy:


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 4, 2010)

lucidbliss said:


> His parents are actually army family in the books he wasnt even addopted lol lol... so this was the one part of the show that was wayy far fetched.....



Yeah, I've read all the books. I was disappointed in the first show of the season but things are looking up. I'm really looking forward to what's to come!


----------



## Bron82 (Jul 4, 2010)

... But I'm a freak! LOL

I have to admit that I am a new fan on the True Blood bandwagon. After hearing all of these wonderful things about the show for the last two years, and being ribbed mercilessly for liking both Twilight and The Vampire Diaries, I borrowed the first two seasons from a friend of mine a month ago. I watched all of them within the week, and then had HBO hooked up the weekend of the Season 3 Premiere.

I haven't read the books yet, and considering that the books are always better than their adaptations, I plan on waiting to read them after True Blood meets its inevitable demise.

The last episode ended in a "WTF?!" kind of moment for me. I love Sookie and Bill, but after the whole thing with Lorena, I was disappointed in him.  As far as Sookie & Eric goes, I wouldn't mind seeing that either... BUT I read an interview with Alan Ball a few months ago and he said that something was going to happen this season that would not make the Sookie & Bill fans or the Sookie & Eric fans happy... 

I have an idea of what that might be, but for the sake of suspense and not wanting to ruin anything for anybody if I'm right, I won't say anything... Although if you're watching the show currently, you've probably already guessed it too...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 7, 2010)

My bf seems to think that Sookie will get it on with that werewolf guy that's following her around now.


Too much Twilight probably


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jul 10, 2010)

I started reading these last summer.... watched the series online via one of those really bad sites that make me fear for viruses. No, I don't have HBO, and don't really want it.

So... can anyone recommend a good site that probably won't screw up my computer so I can keep up with Season 3?


----------



## nettie (Jul 10, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> My bf seems to think that Sookie will get it on with that werewolf guy that's following her around now.
> 
> 
> Too much Twilight probably



Alcide (werewolf guy) is one of my favorite characters from the books. I'm eager to see what HBO does with him.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 12, 2010)

Sweet Tooth said:


> I started reading these last summer.... watched the series online via one of those really bad sites that make me fear for viruses. No, I don't have HBO, and don't really want it.
> 
> So... can anyone recommend a good site that probably won't screw up my computer so I can keep up with Season 3?



I use sidereel.com I go back and forth between mega video and DivX links. I've been able to catch up with the entire series in about a week.


----------



## Rowan (Jul 13, 2010)

I didnt realize the new season had already started because on On Demand it starts off with episode 25, which im used to seeing something more like Season 3: Episode 1. Anyhow...at least I got to watch 4 of them and not have to sit on the edge of my chair waiting for next week for a few 

And what is up with that new weird vampire (loved him in Where the heart is with Natalie Portman)...I don't get his role in whats going on yet...*scratches head*


----------



## mossystate (Jul 13, 2010)

Not feeling the whole werewolf thing. Seems like there is just too much going on, but not all in an interesting way. The characters are getting lost. Reel it back in a bit, TB. 

The new vampire is the best thing about this season. He is a scary fucker!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 14, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Not feeling the whole werewolf thing. Seems like there is just too much going on, but not all in an interesting way. The characters are getting lost. Reel it back in a bit, TB.
> 
> The new vampire is the best thing about this season. He is a scary fucker!



*absolutely agreed...i am going to watch the last episode again...it was just so random.....

BUT!!! THAT FLASH BETWEEN SOOKIE + ERIC ABOUT TO GET NEKID :smitten:
damn just so freaking HOTTTTTTT*


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jul 14, 2010)

I am totally falling for the new vampire. He is just so naughty.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 18, 2010)

jewels_mystery said:


> I am totally falling for the new vampire. He is just so naughty.



I'm falling for that muscle bound werewolf that's hanging around Sookie now. To hell with Bill


----------



## Tau (Jul 18, 2010)

WEREWOLVES FOR THE WIN!!!! Vamps are nothing when it comes to the weres *happy sigh*


----------



## nixonshine (Jul 18, 2010)

Rowan said:


> I didnt realize the new season had already started because on On Demand it starts off with episode 25, which im used to seeing something more like Season 3: Episode 1. Anyhow...at least I got to watch 4 of them and not have to sit on the edge of my chair waiting for next week for a few
> 
> And what is up with that new weird vampire (loved him in Where the heart is with Natalie Portman)...I don't get his role in whats going on yet...*scratches head*



Rowan! I loved Forney too. I think his role in this is to be like the overpowering jerk she gets with in the book series, but its been so long since I read all of them I can't remember his name. There are alot of differences between book and series but I love them each for what they are. Charlaine Harris AND Alan Ball are amazing!


----------



## Rowan (Jul 18, 2010)

I thought the whole "let's get it on" dream scene with Bill and Sam was like Whooooah. lol


----------



## nixonshine (Jul 18, 2010)

I was surprised by that scene. I am a little annoyed with the "V" story line in that if you partake in that vampire blood you get high and have a powerful good time with good sex but if you receive blood from a vampire you simply become connected to that person. Seems like everyone else would be feeling connected to the vampires where the V came from, and vice versa.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 18, 2010)

I just have a question for you guys who read the books.. which book do the fairies show up? I'm anxious to see if and when they are introduced in the show


----------



## AnotherJessica (Jul 18, 2010)

HottiMegan said:


> I just have a question for you guys who read the books.. which book do the fairies show up? I'm anxious to see if and when they are introduced in the show



FAIRIES? This show is getting crazier and crazier. It is just me or is there lot more blood and gore in this season? Really not a fan of all of it. Other than that, keep bringing on the hot guys. Obviously that's the only reason I watch it.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 19, 2010)

Well i don't know if they'll introduce fairies and i think it might be a couple seasons. I just can't remember which book they came into the picture and this season is a combo of books 3 and 4.


----------



## Jes (Jul 19, 2010)

AnotherJessica said:


> It is just me or is there lot more blood and gore in this season? .



Blood? In a show about Vampires? Well, I'm going to stop watching it _right now_


----------



## Tau (Jul 19, 2010)

I like my weres and vamps as blood soaked as possible.


----------



## moore2me (Jul 19, 2010)

HottiMegan said:


> Well i don't know if they'll introduce fairies and i think it might be a couple seasons. I just can't remember which book they came into the picture and this season is a combo of books 3 and 4.



HottiMegan,

I haven't read the books yet, but as I watched the show last night, I watched Jason as he sniffed around his new mysterious girlfriend. She acted and looked like a wood sprite to me. In certain light (by the lakeshore) she did have the look of a fairy. She is very delicate and very wispy like. She loves to be in the woods. 

View attachment Grimshaw's Spirits of the Night.jpg


----------



## paintsplotch (Jul 19, 2010)

if you havent read the books.... know that the books and the show deviate far and wide in many respects.

however, personally, i like both equally.

the sex and violence/gore doesnt bother me... personally i kinda like all the naughty parts.... im lonely lol... gotta have SOMETHING lol


:wubu:


----------



## mossystate (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh jesus...fairies??! lol What's next...Keebler elves?

Those scenes with Tara and Franklin were just amazingly dark and twisted. His crying after she attempted to escape... eeeeeee. But it also made me laugh when he was would say things like , " would you be my vampire bride? ", being all serious and like there was nothing at all fucked up about it. lol Yikes.


----------



## paintsplotch (Jul 19, 2010)

oh and Chrystal... Jason's new hott flavor of the week is not a fairy... she is a were animal.... im just going to leave it at that. 

eric flat out does it for me. damn.:smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 19, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Oh jesus...fairies??! lol What's next...Keebler elves?
> 
> Those scenes with Tara and Franklin were just amazingly dark and twisted. His crying after she attempted to escape... eeeeeee. But it also made me laugh when he was would say things like , " would you be my vampire bride? ", being all serious and like there was nothing at all fucked up about it. lol Yikes.



Did you just mock Fairies Monique???????


DID YOU???

How could you? 



Anyhoo, something to look forward to.....which vamp will fuck a fairy?
Any bets?


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jul 19, 2010)

I am loving the Tara and Franklin storyline. He is too funny and leaves me in tears. I do not like Jason and fastforward through his scenes.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 19, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Did you just mock Fairies Monique???????
> 
> 
> DID YOU???
> ...





View attachment 82382


Ok, so those are baboons...and I have no computer talent...but, missy, you get my message!!


----------



## mossystate (Jul 19, 2010)

jewels_mystery said:


> I am loving the Tara and Franklin storyline. He is too funny and leaves me in tears. I do not like Jason and fastforward through his scenes.



If by funny you mean totally sadistic and nuts...yes!! lol Interesting how shit like that is can be made entertaining, as long as we are far away from it, and of course there is the the whole vampires don't exist...angle.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 19, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Did you just mock Fairies Monique???????
> 
> 
> DID YOU???
> ...



If it follows the rules in the books, fairies and vamps cant be near each other. Fairies are apparently like crack to the vamps.. so fairies avoid them.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 20, 2010)

paintsplotch said:


> oh and Chrystal... Jason's new hott flavor of the week is not a fairy... she is a were animal.... im just going to leave it at that.
> 
> eric flat out does it for me. damn.:smitten:



*hmmm a were animal...intriguing......FK YEAH...ERIC say no more!!!!!

i liked this weeks show more then any so far!!!*


----------



## moniquessbbw (Jul 20, 2010)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *hmmm a were animal...intriguing......FK YEAH...ERIC say no more!!!!!
> 
> i liked this weeks show more then any so far!!!*



Eric is so hot even better when he is naked on the show. Hot damn what I would do to him :blush:


----------



## Jes (Jul 21, 2010)

So who wants to take a stab at explaining how a 2800-year-old Druid (King of Mississippi) has a Southern US accent, while however-old Viking Godric maintained his original accent when speaking English? Why they're in America at all, I don't know, but I guess, like humans, they can and do move around, so that's not a stretch, but I do wonder about the accent thing. It's not like Vamps of that caliber (or any, other than those who are mainstreaming) want to 'blend in,' you know? So I'm just curious. Obviously, it's not a big deal, and perhaps the actor just decided to play it as he wanted to, but I noticed it was a bit odd.


----------



## curveyme (Jul 21, 2010)

kennedyrain said:


> Rowan! I loved Forney too.



Totally agreed! When I saw the movie, I thought, "Hummm, where on earth did they come up with a name like Forney?" Then, when I saw Forney Texas I was like "Ahha!". I'm having trouble getting into him in this TB role. Did you guys see him in "The Tutors" too??


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jul 23, 2010)

Jes said:


> So who wants to take a stab at explaining how a 2800-year-old Druid (King of Mississippi) has a Southern US accent, while however-old Viking Godric maintained his original accent when speaking English? Why they're in America at all, I don't know, but I guess, like humans, they can and do move around, so that's not a stretch, but I do wonder about the accent thing. It's not like Vamps of that caliber (or any, other than those who are mainstreaming) want to 'blend in,' you know? So I'm just curious. Obviously, it's not a big deal, and perhaps the actor just decided to play it as he wanted to, but I noticed it was a bit odd.



I did not catch that but your right. It would be interesting if they explain that.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh man, I didn't know there was a True Blood thread here. I'm gonna have to stay away from this one. I don't have HBO, so I've only caught up with season 1 on DVD. I have to catch up with season 2 now. All I'll say is that Sam is my favorite (and a stone fox, too), and I don't like Anna Paquin as a blonde. I mean, I understand Sookie's character is supposed to be a blonde and that's part of her 'innocent' appeal, but I much prefer seeing Paquin with her natural dark brown hair.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jul 23, 2010)

Jes said:


> So who wants to take a stab at explaining how a 2800-year-old Druid (King of Mississippi) has a Southern US accent, while however-old Viking Godric maintained his original accent when speaking English? Why they're in America at all, I don't know, but I guess, like humans, they can and do move around, so that's not a stretch, but I do wonder about the accent thing. It's not like Vamps of that caliber (or any, other than those who are mainstreaming) want to 'blend in,' you know? So I'm just curious. Obviously, it's not a big deal, and perhaps the actor just decided to play it as he wanted to, but I noticed it was a bit odd.



Some people find Southern accents disarming. They can be useful if you want to appear less intimidating. They also allow you to see who will judge/underestimate you based on superficial characteristics.

Alternatively maybe Russell is/was just from southern Gaul? :doh:

In any case he doesn't _look_ Druish.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 24, 2010)

Apparently, this answers the question about the fairies...Sookie's Fairy Godmother shows up soon!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 24, 2010)

MisticalMisty said:


> Apparently, this answers the question about the fairies...Sookie's Fairy Godmother shows up soon!



I REALLY need to read the books again LOL!


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jul 24, 2010)

MisticalMisty said:


> Apparently, this answers the question about the fairies...Sookie's Fairy Godmother shows up soon!



Looks like it continues to get juicer. Can not wait until Sunday.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jul 24, 2010)

Jes said:


> So who wants to take a stab at explaining how a 2800-year-old Druid (King of Mississippi) has a Southern US accent, while however-old Viking Godric maintained his original accent when speaking English? Why they're in America at all, I don't know, but I guess, like humans, they can and do move around, so that's not a stretch, but I do wonder about the accent thing. It's not like Vamps of that caliber (or any, other than those who are mainstreaming) want to 'blend in,' you know? So I'm just curious. Obviously, it's not a big deal, and perhaps the actor just decided to play it as he wanted to, but I noticed it was a bit odd.



I bet he's the first guy to ever hear the line "What's a night Gaul like you doing in place like crypts?" :doh::doh::doh:

*Sorry* I'm a _punpire_; the curse if the living unfunny. :blush:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 24, 2010)

fatgirlflyin said:


> I REALLY need to read the books again LOL!



I went and found all but two today at 3 of the Half Priced Books in the greater Dallas area. Mine are in storage, but I knew I needed to get back to the books to make sense of things.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 24, 2010)

I look forward to the fairy element  I also just saw on the comicon coverage that someone loses their memory next season, so i really hope it's the same person from the books


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Jul 26, 2010)

Ok, well, I don't want to spoil anything for anyone so I'll only talk about last week's episode and say that tonight's was... messy. Very... messy.

Someone else wrote about Franklin/Tara scenes... I love those and I will be sad if Franklin leaves us any time soon. He was a WELL written character. I loved the psychotic behavior... it seems he genuinely does care for Tara even in his disordered way. 

I loved the showing off with the texting. Made me laugh out loud... literally. I loved the tears when she tried to run away. 

I'm getting more attracted to Eric. He is way sexier this season... and I'm never into blondes.... something about him... yum.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 26, 2010)

don't tell my boyfriend, but i'm going to marry eric. i don't usually get all fangirl, but DAYUM is he tasty. 

i want to read these books sooooo bad. i wish the library had them!!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 29, 2010)

*blood blood and more blood this week OMG

I am not the lean, mean, or TALL type..but ERIC does seem to get sexier by the show....with that tight sweater dribbled in blood, fangs....<sigh>

I finally broke down and bought the 8 book collection for a good price, but will wait til this season is over for some good winter reading I think.....*


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 29, 2010)

I have to concur on the Eric consensus. He really got sexier as the books went on too. I'm glad that they're focusing more on him as they did in the books. I am sooo looking forward to the possibilities of next season with him. If they follow the book it's gonna be REALLY hot!


----------



## mossystate (Jul 29, 2010)

Too much gore - it was boring. I want to once again love True Blood! I still like is a lot, I just want it to remember to make me care about the characters, like they did in the past. No more new critters!!! lol


----------



## CrankySpice (Jul 30, 2010)

Agreed on Eric. Against my will, I might add! It's that damn glamming, I bet.

Personally, throughout the whole series, I haven't really cared for Bill. Meaning, I've never gotten...attached to his character enough to care about what happens to him in the series. I don't think I'd even miss him if they did kill him off. I'd feel bad for Sookie, but that's about it. I know that's weird since he's a central character in the series, but...I don't know. Can't put my finger on why that is.


----------



## Britty (Jul 30, 2010)

SMA413 said:


> I'm definitely addicted. My two best friends and I watch it every Sunday together now. LOL- and we also have HBO on demand, so if we miss it, we'll catch it whenever.
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell killed the grandma?!?



This is exactly what I was going to type!!! We have a True Blood Party every Sunday! Has anyone read the books? They're amazing.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 30, 2010)

I saw some of that drink at Hot Topic, i was soooo tempted to get one


----------



## Britty (Jul 30, 2010)

HottiMegan said:


> I saw some of that drink at Hot Topic, i was soooo tempted to get one



It's SO yummy! I found it at this store we have called Hastings (Movies, Books, etc) and I got a bunch for the season premier viewing party we had at my house. We had a cake and tons of food...soooo much fun.


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 2, 2010)

Not to spoil it for anyone who hasn't seen this week's episode but...



I'm so glad Lorraine is out. After MaryAnne, she was one of my least favorite characters.

I'm also going to have to agree about the Eric sentiment. He's so intensely hot. And I'm loving Alcide too.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 2, 2010)

I really hope that Quinn shows up!


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 2, 2010)

ooooh Quinn, hubba hubba


----------



## supersoup (Aug 12, 2010)

i really really need to read all of the books! i loved last week's episode. i always need more shirtless eric in my life. that man is T-A-S-T-Y.


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Aug 12, 2010)

supersoup said:


> i really really need to read all of the books! i loved last week's episode. i always need more shirtless eric in my life. that man is T-A-S-T-Y.



Have you seen the video of him on youtube from a few weeks ago? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpH-N9zufQM&has_verified=1

He takes his shirt off... gets dorky, way dorky, still, I think I like him more after seeing this video... I like dorks


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 12, 2010)

I've skipped ahead in this thread as I don't want any spoilers but my plan is to watch the first two seasons over the next few weeks... I have them on dvd. A friend also has ALL the books and I plan on borrowing them as soon as another friend finishes... I can sense an addition coming on....


----------



## braindeadhead (Aug 12, 2010)

I think Eric is the only character who has half a brain... the rest of the characters are dumb as rocks...


----------



## The Orange Mage (Aug 12, 2010)

And unfortunately the only "dumb" characters who are funny are Andy and Jason.

I mean, how can you not love that season 2 bit where the Fellowship leader guy tells Jason "I know who you work for!" and Jason stops for a second, thinks, and nails the delivery on the line, "The road crew?"

And then earlier the whole "A sin is a pre_medicated_ decision to be a dick."

Andy is just hilarious with his stupid fake gruff drunk voice and his pep talk to Jason about "Conscience off, dick on!"


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 12, 2010)

For those just now reading the books..don't expect them to correlate very well. 

I'm dying to know what Bill tells Sookie about knowing who she is..


----------



## Rowan (Aug 12, 2010)

I was a bit shocked at all the sex in this last weeks episode...they must have been struggling with the script at that point and said..."Screw it...lets have everybody screw!!" lol


----------



## Rowan (Aug 13, 2010)

I am a friend of True Blood on facebook and I got a post tonight that there are only 4 episodes left in the season. WTF??? didnt it just start? This season seems pretty damn short. Maybe they're starting to fizzle out and running out of ideas? Pity.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Aug 14, 2010)

Rowan said:


> I am a friend of True Blood on facebook and I got a post tonight that there are only 4 episodes left in the season. WTF??? didnt it just start? This season seems pretty damn short. Maybe they're starting to fizzle out and running out of ideas? Pity.



All of the seasons have been pretty short so far, it sucks. I hope we don't have to wait a whole year again before the next season comes out!


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War (Aug 14, 2010)

Rowan said:


> I am a friend of True Blood on facebook and I got a post tonight that there are only 4 episodes left in the season. WTF??? didnt it just start? This season seems pretty damn short. Maybe they're starting to fizzle out and running out of ideas? Pity.



Welcome to TV in the 21st century. The so-called "seasons" are almost never more than 12 episodes and frequently only 10 in length. It's a little bit better on the four major networks as a season usually runs for 20 or 22 episodes.

When I was a kid, a TV season meant at least 26 episodes a year... but then again, back then there were only three networks and there wasn't the plethora of entertainment options you have these days with DVD rentals, the Internet, etc. forcing networks have to constantly introduce new shows to keep the audience more interested.


----------



## moore2me (Aug 16, 2010)

CrankySpice said:


> . . . (snipped) . . . Personally, throughout the whole series, I haven't really cared for Bill. Meaning, I've never gotten...attached to his character enough to care about what happens to him in the series. I don't think I'd even miss him if they did kill him off. I'd feel bad for Sookie, but that's about it. I know that's weird since he's a central character in the series, but...I don't know. Can't put my finger on why that is.



Warning - there be spoilers in the next paragraph if you have watched this last season.)

I haven't cared much for Bill since they gave him the bad haircut after the second season and he started looking more and more pastey (too pale). But really what had turned me off about Bill has been his actions lately into hurting Sookie. This has been serious hurting and blood-letting which has nearly killed her. I am very much against violence against women and think this is a dangerous trend that should be halted. And including violence with sex is even worse. 



Rowan said:


> I was a bit shocked at all the sex in this last weeks episode...they must have been struggling with the script at that point and said..."Screw it...lets have everybody screw!!" lol



I read a review that HBO was known to appeal to women audience with the romance and love element. True Blood had a exotic niche on this in its beginning.

HBO uses the explicit sex elements to draw the male audiences. They seem to be doing a bangup job of that this season.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I heard one of the funniest lines ever tonight from Anthony at Merlot's.

He came out of his job in the kitchen and brought an order to a table.
The customer said, "Why would a world famous chef deliver a sandwich?"

Anthony said, "I just wanted to meet the sick fu#k who ordered a veggie burger with bacon."


----------



## intraultra (Aug 16, 2010)

Am I crazy or does a veggie burger with bacon actually sound good? I have both in my freezer. I'll get back to you guys later with the consensus. 

Anyway, the ending of tonight's episode was hilarious. I loved it. This is actually my favorite season yet. I just think there are more interesting characters and all the focus isn't on Bill/Sookie. Sookie is okay, but I think Bill is the worst character on the show.

BTW, I was browsing the HBO shop and their Merlotte's women's shirt comes in plus sizes! I don't see a size chart but I will probably buy the biggest (3x) and hope it fits well. I'm really tempted to buy the shirt/apron combo and wear it for Halloween.


----------



## moore2me (Aug 16, 2010)

intraultra said:


> BTW, I was browsing the HBO shop and their Merlotte's women's shirt comes in plus sizes! I don't see a size chart but I will probably buy the biggest (3x) and hope it fits well. I'm really tempted to buy the shirt/apron combo and wear it for Halloween.



I like your idea. Make it better with fangs.


----------



## Rowan (Aug 17, 2010)

WTF was up with Franklin reappearing? How in the hell could he possibly come back from a brain bashing like that? That was a bit far fetched I thought.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 17, 2010)

Yeah, that was a little ridiculous - but maybe he had incredddddible healing abilities. lol I did like that Tara had the last word, and got to stand up for herself before Frankie bit it for real.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 17, 2010)

This entire episode sucked to me. They seem to be grasping at straws..get back on track and get it together!


----------



## nykspree8 (Aug 18, 2010)

Season 2 is def the best so far. Only three episodes left this season and it doesn't seem like they can get all the stories wrapped up in such a short time. Wtf is going on with Jason and that girl? What is she? She and her "kin" are definitely not human, I was thinking maybe werewolves too? I want to see a showdown between Eric and Russell, but now that Russell did what he did Eric might be backed up by the League.


----------



## nykspree8 (Aug 18, 2010)

Rowan said:


> WTF was up with Franklin reappearing? How in the hell could he possibly come back from a brain bashing like that? That was a bit far fetched I thought.



I knew he was going to come back, basically in True Blood unless you don't see a vampire exploding they aren't dead and coming back. Vampires have crazy regenerative powers so unless you burn them or stake them in the heart they are coming back eventually.



intraultra said:


> Anyway, the ending of tonight's episode was hilarious. I loved it. This is actually my favorite season yet. I just think there are more interesting characters and all the focus isn't on Bill/Sookie. Sookie is okay, but I think Bill is the worst character on the show.
> 
> .



Yeah I'm not too fond of Bill either, some episodes he's ok, others it's like, damn just go away. Sookie gets on my nerves too though, she just comes off as such a dumb blonde sometimes, or a dumb hillbilly, or something idk. Talbit (or however you spell it) was my fav new character I can't believe they killed him >=(


----------



## ValentineBBW (Aug 18, 2010)

More Alcide please. :eat2:


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Aug 21, 2010)

moore2me said:


> I read a review that HBO was known to appeal to women audience with the romance and love element. True Blood had a exotic niche on this in its beginning.
> 
> HBO uses the explicit sex elements to draw the male audiences. They seem to be doing a bangup job of that this season.



What about us women who prefer the sex element over the romance? HBO doesn't factor our lusty arses into the equation. They should...

I dislike Sookie. She's weak and annoying. A stereotypical damsel in distress allowing her arrogance and ignorance to lead her into danger again, and again, and again, and again, and... get it... She thinks she knows it all, can handle it all, and tries to be in the middle of it all.

I especially dislike Sookie's multiple romances and romantic encounters. Another stereotype... cute blonde has all the fellas following after her... shifters, weres, vampires, vamp-hers, etc...

Maybe that's my bitter, lonely side projecting... but I ignore that part of the story...

I'm much more into the violent, lustful, erotic, dangerous, psychotic, dysfunctional world of tara, lafayette, eric, bill, russell, maryanne, etc, etc, etc... That fascinates me and holds my attention... Not some promise of a love story... ick.


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Aug 21, 2010)

ValentineBBW said:


> More Alcide please. :eat2:



My usual type is much more of an Andy Belfleur or a Hoyt kinda fella...

but I find Alcide to be just so pretty... so very, very, very pretty...

Eric and Bill are oddly attractive as well... and Jason... and Lafayette is the prettiest queen in all the bayou...

Pretty much the only fella on there I might hesitate to sex is Sam... his eyes are weird for me... he looks a little like a mouse and this season, Russel... b/c he looks like a real life vampire... for all we know, he may actually be count dracula back from the dead


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Aug 21, 2010)

intraultra said:


> BTW, I was browsing the HBO shop and their Merlotte's women's shirt comes in plus sizes! I don't see a size chart but I will probably buy the biggest (3x) and hope it fits well. I'm really tempted to buy the shirt/apron combo and wear it for Halloween.



Stealing your idea... love it... maybe I can be a fat version of Jessica since I rock the red hair... or a pregnant Arlene?


----------



## ValentineBBW (Aug 21, 2010)

BBW4Chattery said:


> My usual type is much more of an Andy Belfleur or a Hoyt kinda fella...
> 
> but I find Alcide to be just so pretty... so very, very, very pretty...
> 
> ...



I am with you on Hoyt, I think he's cute too. And Jason, well he's a given. I think everyone else in the world lusts after Eric, I feel the others deserve some love too. Eric isn't bad looking by any means, but he isn't my first choice. 

Unfortunately I have to disagree about Sam, I think he's hot too, just not as hot as Alcide


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 21, 2010)

BBW4Chattery said:


> What about us women who prefer the sex element over the romance? HBO doesn't factor our lusty arses into the equation. They should...
> 
> I dislike Sookie. She's weak and annoying. A stereotypical damsel in distress allowing her arrogance and ignorance to lead her into danger again, and again, and again, and again, and... get it... She thinks she knows it all, can handle it all, and tries to be in the middle of it all.
> 
> ...


But..her appearance isn't why she has the supes falling all over her and the show is doing a shit ass job of telling us why..but if you read the books you'll know!


----------



## moore2me (Aug 22, 2010)

I read on AP news today that Anna Paquin (Sookie) and Stephen Moyer (Bill) were married this weekend. Congrads to my favorite mixed marriage couple - Vampire and Human. 

View attachment 00386120.jpg


----------



## Jes (Aug 23, 2010)

I like Lafayette more as both a written character and as an acted (by Nelsan Ellis) character than most other characters I've seen in a long time (anywhere). Ellis really does steal just about every scene he's in. I know that this role causes him some level of ...personal discomfort, for lack of a better term, and I'm glad he still embraces it.


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Aug 23, 2010)

Jes said:


> I like Lafayette more as both a written character and as an acted (by Nelsan Ellis) character than most other characters I've seen in a long time (anywhere). Ellis really does steal just about every scene he's in. I know that this role causes him some level of ...personal discomfort, for lack of a better term, and I'm glad he still embraces it.



I agree... three episodes into season 1, I was emailing youtube clips of lafayette to people trying to get them to watch the show... they refused to even watch the clips at first... now, all hooked and all love him too!

I think all of the actors on True Blood are just exceptional. I mean, you get so used to seeing tv that isn't acted... it's just people reading lines and playing the same character on every show. I love it when I can see actors who really take on the role they're playing... and that's so apparent with True Blood.

This weeks wasn't as exciting to me... I didn't like how Eric was all sulky and hunched over... I did like Pam... "blah blah blah vampire emergency blah blah blah" and "i don't want your farm, that place is a windy sh%thole" ha  i love pam to death...

Feel bad for Jason, wanna hug that boy... loved it when he took a stand against Bill though... and I think I wanna be a were panther... looks fun! Not the meth and inbreeding part... but just being a part-time cat...


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 24, 2010)

I hated this weeks' episode. Blah.


----------



## Jes (Aug 24, 2010)

BBW4Chattery said:


> and I think I wanna be a were panther... looks fun! Not the meth and inbreeding part... but just being a part-time cat...



Yeah, the inbreeding part we'll have to learn more about later... Maybe he was a shapeshift experiment gone wrong? 

I'm guessing they're not plain shapeshifters though. I mean hell, could she have imprinted on a panther? Where? So I'll be curious to know her specific deal. I'm glad she 'fessed up though. While I like the 'I have a secret' game, I also grow weary of it fairly quickly, when I watch and read stories. 

But...questions. If fairies are not uncommon, in the land of make believe we've got ourself here (with vampires and wolves and whatever), why would it take everyone so long to figure out with Sookie is? Not her, or humans, but the other non-humans? Like, say, Marianne. I'm not sure I can understand why she wouldn't be able to suss that out. Maybe the key is in what the Queen told Bill--my memory is fuzzy, but didn't she say that Marianne wasn't as smart/talented as she thought?

Now, another question--does Jason know about Sam's shifting? I can't recall the specifics when Sam was sacrificed (and then given Bill's blood). Was there shifting involved? If so, then Jason can't be overly shocked at Crystal's transformation.


----------



## braindeadhead (Aug 24, 2010)

Jes said:


> Yeah, the inbreeding part we'll have to learn more about later... Maybe he was a shapeshift experiment gone wrong?
> 
> I'm guessing they're not plain shapeshifters though. I mean hell, could she have imprinted on a panther? Where? So I'll be curious to know her specific deal. I'm glad she 'fessed up though. While I like the 'I have a secret' game, I also grow weary of it fairly quickly, when I watch and read stories.
> 
> ...



I believe Crystal is a werepanther. I looked at character list from the book series and while crystal was never listed werepanthers show up a bunch. As far as Sam goes he seems to suffer the same problem as many others on the show, which is badly misusing their abilities. Being able to change shapes and the best he can muster is a puppy is sad. Same with sookie. She has powers but puts no effort into understanding them.


Besides Eric the characters on this show suffer from a serious case of the stupids.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 24, 2010)

braindeadhead said:


> I believe Crystal is a werepanther. I looked at character list from the book series and while crystal was never listed werepanthers show up a bunch. As far as Sam goes he seems to suffer the same problem as many others on the show, which is badly misusing their abilities. Being able to change shapes and the best he can muster is a puppy is sad. Same with sookie. She has powers but puts no effort into understanding them.
> 
> 
> Besides Eric the characters on this show suffer from a serious case of the stupids.



He can do more...he just chooses a puppy because they are friendly. Remember, he became a bull to defeat that stupid Maened or whatever it was..ugh

Crystal is a werepanther and in the books Calvin is a good guy and her uncle, not her dad.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 29, 2010)

*say it ain't so......THE END OF ERIC? 
I loved him finally KISSING SOOKIE for real to say goodbye

Bill is getting creepier and creepier

some crazy raw sex with HOYT + JESSICA..YEAH....

and then more crazy WILD SEX w/DRUNK + EFFED up SAM!!!! where did they pull that whole scenario of his past up from??? 

i dug the V scenes (was it last week) w/Lafayette and his beau....great everything in that sequence*


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 12, 2011)

Season 4- June 26. Get excited.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm insanely excited. I hope they follow the books for the next storyline, but I haven't had a chance to see if they've released any season preview-type trailors...need to check that out.


----------



## bonified (Apr 12, 2011)

I love true blood, good god. 


lafayette & the hot werewolf bearded italian looking wolf man whith no chest hair (rip off) just kill me. 


Thank fuck for the internet and eztv. Having to wait in other countries for some shows to be aired _was_ a torturous kinda nuts.

Bring on weeds, and united states of tara too...


----------



## Emma (Apr 12, 2011)

I cannot wait, and I think a new book is out soon too  eeeeeeee:wubu:


----------



## penguin (Apr 12, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> I'm insanely excited. I hope they follow the books for the next storyline, but I haven't had a chance to see if they've released any season preview-type trailors...need to check that out.



The amnesia and witch storylines are the focus of this season, and from what I saw of their panel at Comicon, they'll probably include the big "shower scene"


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 12, 2011)

penguin said:


> The amnesia and witch storylines are the focus of this season, and from what I saw of their panel at Comicon, they'll probably include the big "shower scene"



YES!!!!!! That's what I wanted to hear, baby...


----------



## penguin (Apr 12, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> YES!!!!!! That's what I wanted to hear, baby...



Oh, me too. Rawr! They're also stepping up the fairy storylines, too. The show isn't going to go for 10 seasons, so they have to bring them in early. I haven't read past book four, but from what I've read online, Claude makes his appearance this season, which I believe is a few books early.


----------



## Xutjja (Apr 12, 2011)

I love True Blood. I can't wait to see how the scene with Bill and the Queen plays out.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 14, 2011)

*effin love TRUE BLOOD....consider me pumped!!!!

THANKS (((SMA)))*


----------



## AmazingAmy (Apr 14, 2011)

I love the books, and I'm finally getting started on Season 3. I know, late to the party as usual, but with one TV in the house and a pair of very prude parents, I just conceded to wait until the DVD came out... until I found Cucira. I'm still on a high with that almost Sam & Bill kiss and Eric going at it for _six hours_.

Bring on _Dead Reckoniiiing_!


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 14, 2011)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *effin love TRUE BLOOD....consider me pumped!!!!
> 
> THANKS (((SMA)))*



You are quite welcome, love!! I'm super excited for it too.


----------



## daddyoh70 (May 6, 2011)

I wasn't all that impressed with season 3. I'm hoping season 4 can renew my interest. I'm currently watching some of season 3 again to try to get caught up.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 7, 2011)

daddyoh70 said:


> I wasn't all that impressed with season 3. I'm hoping season 4 can renew my interest. I'm currently watching some of season 3 again to try to get caught up.



You know- I feel the same way. Season three didn't rock my world like the first two did. I have watched the first season and part of season two again the past few weekends. I like Jessica much better the second time around


----------



## penguin (May 7, 2011)

I'm just jonesing for the next season to come out.


----------



## mszwebs (May 7, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You know- I feel the same way. Season three didn't rock my world like the first two did. I have watched the first season and part of season two again the past few weekends. I like Jessica much better the second time around



See, I loved season 2 AND 3, but season 1 was kinda "meh" for me.

However, when I watch episodes again, I find myself fast forwarding through anythng having to do with Jason Stackhouse and Crystal Norris.

Now, I know all kinds of crazy happens with them in season 4, but right now, they're boring.

Then again, anything that is not involving Eric/Sookie bores me to some extent haha.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 7, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> Then again, *anything that is not involving Eric*/Sookie bores me to some extent haha.




I can totally understand this viewpoint


----------



## penguin (May 7, 2011)

More Eric. All Eric, all the time. All naked, horny, fucking for hours in kinky ways Eric.


----------



## kayrae (May 7, 2011)

yes please


----------



## mossystate (May 7, 2011)

I am still pissed off that they didn't bring Gram back as a vampire, or some other creature. She would have great.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 7, 2011)

Since the seasons loosely follow the books, i'm looking forward to season 4. It's my favorite book in the series. I just reread it last week.
I do agree, i paid less and less attention to season 3. I sort of hope they do a marathon of some sort before season 4 comes out.


----------



## mszwebs (May 7, 2011)

mossystate said:


> I am still pissed off that they didn't bring Gram back as a vampire, or some other creature. She would have great.



I'm pretty sure that her story line would have revolved around her anger at the outside of her house still looking like shit.

POWER WASH, people. And some paint. 

Geeze, Sookeh. Get it together.


----------



## mszwebs (May 7, 2011)

HottiMegan said:


> Since the seasons loosely follow the books, i'm looking forward to season 4. It's my favorite book in the series. I just reread it last week.
> I do agree, i paid less and less attention to season 3. I sort of hope they do a marathon of some sort before season 4 comes out.



They're showing Season 3 on HBO right now, and if you subscribe to HBO, and have:

ATT, Xfinity (Comcast), Charter, Cox, Direct TV, Dish Network, Suddenlink or Verizon, check out HBOGO, where you can check out HBO content...INCLUDING all seasons of ALL of their original series.


----------



## mossystate (May 7, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> I'm pretty sure that her story line would have revolved around her anger at the outside of her house still looking like shit.
> 
> POWER WASH, people. And some paint.
> 
> Geeze, Sookeh. Get it together.



HA!

I was watching an episode from the first season and I could only think of my youngest sister when I saw a shot of Sookie mowing the lawn. My sister LOVES to power wash anything anybody will allow her to wash.

Now I am angry at Sookie and weasel eyes Jason for not getting down to Sherwin Williams and helping their grandmother!


----------



## penguin (May 7, 2011)

mossystate said:


> Now I am angry at Sookie and weasel eyes Jason for not getting down to Sherwin Williams and helping their grandmother!



Jason's too busy working out and watching lots and lots of porn so he can be the best gosh darn lover anyone in Bon Temps could have.


----------



## Wholelottarosie78 (May 7, 2011)

I CAN'T WAIT! Oh my god this season is gonna be the best by far! I just know it!

XOXO
Heidi


----------



## daddyoh70 (May 8, 2011)

mossystate said:


> I am still pissed off that they didn't bring Gram back as a vampire, or some other creature. She would have great.



I was crushed when they killed her off...



mszwebs said:


> ..., check out *HBOGO*, where you can check out HBO content...INCLUDING all seasons of ALL of their original series.



I have the APP for this on my iPhone. They really need to stop, I can't get anything done anymore. Currently watching season 1 of The Sopranos.


----------



## Bigtigmom (May 9, 2011)

I love True Blood! I can't wait to see the new season, but I think I may have to go back and rewatch last season so I am all refreshed.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 9, 2011)

he he he.. I got the HBO app for my phone. I can now watch all the True Bloods on my phone while the boys hog the tv with video games or other junky shows. I can just slip on my headphones and enjoy myself


----------



## penguin (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh my. I can eat who I want. The promos are in!












And of course a True Blood gif to show my excitement:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 25, 2011)

*COMING SOON TO YOUR HOME SCREEN sunday PEOPLE!!!!!*:smitten: 

View attachment trueblood.jpeg


----------



## penguin (Jun 25, 2011)

I Am Excited.


----------



## bonified (Jun 26, 2011)

Omg one more sleep!


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jun 26, 2011)

This is when I consider investing in HBO... but then I realize I can watch it on other sites the next day for free. [So long as I keep my virus stuff updated. LOL]


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm watching season three on my 'puter right now with my headphones


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jun 26, 2011)

OMG!!! Soooo excited it is back.....don't want to ruin it for the west coast peeps...... good times..yay! hehehe


----------



## bonified (Jun 27, 2011)

I love eztv... 40 mins & counting til I get my fix on yaya!


----------



## mszwebs (Jun 27, 2011)

LSKDJFKSDJFHKSJDFHlskdjfglskfgjlksfjglsfkdgj!!!!


i just watched episode 1 and then went to HBOgo.com and watched episode 2.

Ho-Lee-Crap.


What sucks the most is now I've put 2 weeks in between myself and the next episode lol.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 27, 2011)

Ha ha. I saw that you can watch episode 2 on hbogo. I'm so there when I'm done with season 3


----------



## bonified (Jun 27, 2011)

Omg, Eric is going to be the fkn death of me!


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jun 27, 2011)

I couldn't watch the second episode because my cable provider was not listed 

So...where is the hot as hell werewolf that I think she had far better chemistry with...and Bill killed the Queen??? WOW!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 27, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> What sucks the most is now I've put 2 weeks in between myself and the next episode lol.



*I have it ready to go...and trying to decide what to do....I have a long weekend ahead of me - camping at Watkins Glen- hoping they have good internetz there...so I can savor the 2nd show......*


----------



## Wholelottarosie78 (Jun 27, 2011)

Loved it, so excited to see where the writers take us this season: had to watch alone which is very different than last year and very bittersweet but least I got my La La. 

:kiss2:


----------



## nykspree8 (Jun 27, 2011)

When i saw the 8 minute sneak peek on HBO On Demand, at first I was thinking how the fairy land was just TOO out there for the series, it just didn't seem to fit, but after watching the premier I like how they used that to speed the story along a year and all the things that have happened; like Bill becoming King...looking forward to seeing what else unfolds


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jun 27, 2011)

I was on the road yesterday, so ended up watching both episodes today. They have seriously thrown away the connections to the book series. Not bad, but I was looking forward to seeing some of the story lines from the books on screen. Also, is it just me, or was there was an over abundance of nippleage?


----------



## mszwebs (Jun 27, 2011)

ConnieLynn said:


> I was on the road yesterday, so ended up watching both episodes today. They have seriously thrown away the connections to the book series. Not bad, but I was looking forward to seeing some of the story lines from the books on screen. Also, is it just me, or was there was an over abundance of nippleage?



Not all the connections. The Sookie/Eric storyline will be in full effect lol.


----------



## penguin (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm going to have to rewatch it, because it made me go WTF most of the way through. I'm left wondering what Alan Ball is smoking.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jun 28, 2011)

penguin said:


> I'm going to have to rewatch it, because it made me go WTF most of the way through. I'm left wondering what Alan Ball is smoking.



This. 100%. I sure hope this season improves, I was not impressed with the first episode.


----------



## penguin (Jun 28, 2011)

ValentineBBW said:


> This. 100%. I sure hope this season improves, I was not impressed with the first episode.



I really wanted it to pick up where the book did, with a nearly naked Eric running through the woods. I am disappointed!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 28, 2011)

I absolutely hated the episode. I'm going to watch the next few to see if it gets any better..if not, I'll probably be done with the series for a while.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 28, 2011)

I watched both episodes, and I have to say that I am loving the humor they are bringing into it. I don't think the show could have kept up with the characters doing the same old same old all the time. I really had fun watching the second episode, and the way they ended it gave me the good creeps...something that went missing last season. Witches and raising the dead...yum. Some of last season had me not at all interested in watching this one. But since we will probably be getting rid of HBO, I might have to avoid this thread and just wait...wait....


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jun 28, 2011)

penguin said:


> I really wanted it to pick up where the book did, with a nearly naked Eric running through the woods. I am disappointed!



YES! I thought I had totally forgotten what happened in the books when I watched the episode. I am disappointed, I do wish they would stick closer to the books.


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm working at a summer camp right now, so I don't have access to HBO.  I'm trying to find a good site to download the episodes from. My friend is trying to get her subscriber info so we could try HBO2GO. We'll be watching the first episode in a few minutes (hopefully, if my internet access holds out.  )


----------



## mszwebs (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm telling you guys. 

You get your half naked/ Eric-Sookie storyline.

I PROMISE.

It starts in episode 2 lol.


Breathe ladies


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jun 29, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> I'm telling you guys.
> 
> You get your half naked/ Eric-Sookie storyline.
> 
> ...



Yes, but I also want the naked Alcide storyline and the naked tiger storyline and the naked...


----------



## mszwebs (Jun 30, 2011)

ConnieLynn said:


> Yes, but I also want the naked Alcide storyline and the naked tiger storyline and the naked...



So demanding lol


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 4, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> LSKDJFKSDJFHKSJDFHlskdjfglskfgjlksfjglsfkdgj!!!!
> 
> 
> i just watched episode 1 and then went to HBOgo.com and watched episode 2.
> ...



I DID THE EXACT SAME THING. So now I have to wait. :c It made me more sad when I had the series set to record and it reminded me that there was a new episode tonight, but I already watched it on HBOGO.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jul 4, 2011)

I am still not loving this season. I walked away from the second episode with the same feeling of, "what the hell"?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 4, 2011)

I had trouble getting into the third season, too, until I watched it over. 

I do love the Wiccans in this season


----------



## mszwebs (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't know. I enjoyed the 1st episode, and loved the second.

I guess I'm willing to enjoy it and just see where the hell we end up.

I'm not worried lol. I know it will be good.


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 4, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> I don't know. I enjoyed the 1st episode, and loved the second.
> 
> I guess I'm willing to enjoy it and just see where the hell we end up.
> 
> I'm not worried lol. I know it will be good.



I agree. Even if I wanted to, I couldn't stop watching. I don't know if anyone has brought this up in the previous posts but does anyone know how accurately the show follows the books?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 4, 2011)

kaylaisamachine said:


> I agree. Even if I wanted to, I couldn't stop watching. I don't know if anyone has brought this up in the previous posts but does anyone know how accurately the show follows the books?



Not very...especially now. I've read all the books, minus the new one. I enjoy the books and up until last week, enjoyed the show. Hopefully, things will start making sense soon and I can go back to enjoying both!


----------



## mszwebs (Jul 4, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> Not very...especially now. I've read all the books, minus the new one. I enjoy the books and up until last week, enjoyed the show. Hopefully, things will start making sense soon and I can go back to enjoying both!



But here's the question. Do they not make sense because they don't follow the books, or do you think they just don't make sense?


----------



## nykspree8 (Jul 4, 2011)

kaylaisamachine said:


> I agree. Even if I wanted to, I couldn't stop watching. I don't know if anyone has brought this up in the previous posts but does anyone know how accurately the show follows the books?



I never read the books, but I imagine it follows the books loosely, especially more so in this season than previous ones. I remember reading somewhere Bill is almost non-existent in the book that correlates to this season, but he's still a main character in the show. I'm sure it's frustrating for people who have read the books, just like it's frustrating for me going to see a comic book movie or Harry Potter or something else I've read they turn into a movie/show


----------



## penguin (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm glad they got to Eric's amnesia storyline! 

I held off on watching this week's episode, as I didn't want to wait for two weeks until the next one.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 5, 2011)

I've enjoyed the show and the books. I just wish the show had the sense of humor that the books have. I sort of miss that. The show is so not close to the books any more. Well Eric losing his memory will hopefully turn out like the book. (Yum!)


----------



## Captain Save (Jul 5, 2011)

Although I really like the show, I can stop watching any time I choose...>snicker<...I can't even say it with a straight face; who am I fooling? I have seasons 1-3 on DVD, and can't WAIT to watch this season either!
:blush:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 5, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> But here's the question. Do they not make sense because they don't follow the books, or do you think they just don't make sense?



That's a good question. I haven't seen this week's episode..I've been watching The Tudors. Let me watch and get back with you..lol


----------



## Gingembre (Jul 5, 2011)

I haven't read the books, and I probably never will. I wasn't sure about the first episode of the new season, but i really enjoyed the second one. I am especially loving Lafayette's mohawk. Scrummy. Lol.


----------



## randomjenerator (Jul 5, 2011)

Gingembre said:


> I haven't read the books, and I probably never will. I wasn't sure about the first episode of the new season, but i really enjoyed the second one. I am especially loving Lafayette's mohawk. Scrummy. Lol.



Amen to Lafayette's mowhawk! 

I wasn't keen on Season 2, but thought last season was just hilarious. Russell was over the top and I loved it.

I've only read the first 4 or 5 and I don't mind the variations between paper and screen. It gives you more than one story, which is kind of a bonus to me.


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 10, 2011)

So, thoughts about tonight's episode? I know I'm kind of thrown off by everything that is going on right now in the show.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jul 10, 2011)

It was like watching a train wreck I was fussing at the TV. I know they are trying to go in a different direction, but it just seems dumbed down and unfocused to me.


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 10, 2011)

ConnieLynn said:


> It was like watching a train wreck I was fussing at the TV. I know they are trying to go in a different direction, but it just seems dumbed down and unfocused to me.



Yeah, I kind of agree. I mean, I like it at the same time, but from the way it seems to be heading, I can't tell if it's going to get worse or better.


----------



## mszwebs (Jul 11, 2011)

I actually liked this episode.

I thought the Eric/Sookie scenes were EXTREMELY endearing. Eric was adorable lol.

I like where everything is headed, but I am looking at it separately from the books, having never read them. (Though, I'm contemplating it.) 

The Crystal/Felton/Jason storyline though...she's a psycho bitch, Felton is a creepy-crazy psycho and Jason is screwed. I pretty much want to throw something at the TV every time that storyline is on.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jul 11, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> I actually liked this episode.
> 
> I thought the Eric/Sookie scenes were EXTREMELY endearing. Eric was adorable lol.
> 
> ...



^ That is what I disliked the most, that they've made Hot Shot segments into this crazy psycho / deliverance storyline.


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 11, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> I actually liked this episode.
> 
> I thought the Eric/Sookie scenes were EXTREMELY endearing. Eric was adorable lol.
> 
> ...



When I talked to my mom about it, she said it's going way off the book now, at least in this season. She just looked up and was like, "what's going on?!" hahah. But yeah, I agree about the Jason storyline scenes. Oh my God, poor guy. He seemed to be doing so good finally! But nope, True Blood won't let him shine. At least Sam is getting better. I want to know what's going on with Eileen's baby. Hahah.


----------



## Gingembre (Jul 11, 2011)

...Loved the reappearance of Alcide...hubba hubba!
...Really don't like the werepanther storylines.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 11, 2011)

Gingembre said:


> ...Loved the reappearance of Alcide...hubba hubba!
> ...Really don't like the werepanther storylines.



I dont like what they are doing with the panthers either, I thought it was way more interesting in the books!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 11, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> I actually liked this episode.
> 
> I thought the Eric/Sookie scenes were EXTREMELY endearing. Eric was adorable lol.
> 
> ...



I say don't read the books unless you can keep them separate in your mind, otherwise you are going to find yourself disappointed more often than not.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 11, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> I actually liked this episode.
> 
> I thought the Eric/Sookie scenes were EXTREMELY endearing. Eric was adorable lol.
> 
> ...



*LOVE LOVE ERIC ......favorite line of the nite
SOOKIE: "YOU KILLED MY FAIRY GODMOTHER"
ERIC: "sorry"

hehehehe 
*




kaylaisamachine said:


> But yeah, I agree about the Jason storyline scenes. Oh my God, poor guy. He seemed to be doing so good finally! I want to know what's going on with Eileen's baby. Hahah.



OH MY...the evil baby...or is she just imagining it all 



Gingembre said:


> ...Loved the reappearance of Alcide...hubba hubba!



*ALCIDE INDEED!!!!

Didn't anybody think KING BILL was HOT HOT HOT...in the bedroom scene......I thought that was some of the best shit, this EPISODE :smitten:*


----------



## penguin (Jul 11, 2011)

Having Sookie read a Charlaine Harris book was just ridiculous. Other than that, I liked it. Charlaine has said she doesn't mind that the show veers from the books so much.


----------



## SMA413 (Jul 12, 2011)

penguin said:


> Having Sookie read a Charlaine Harris book was just ridiculous. Other than that, I liked it. Charlaine has said she doesn't mind that the show veers from the books so much.



My friend and I were watching it last night. When we saw the book cover, we thought it was ridiculous too.

Also- amnesic, dopey Eric is still really hot. :wubu:


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jul 12, 2011)

If he'd just pose for some nude posters, I could stop watching the show.


----------



## penguin (Jul 12, 2011)

SMA413 said:


> My friend and I were watching it last night. When we saw the book cover, we thought it was ridiculous too.



Apparently her grandmother was reading one of them in the first season, but I missed that.



> Also- amnesic, dopey Eric is still really hot. :wubu:



I LOVE how sweet he is like this. His hotness went way up because of it.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 12, 2011)

I have the newest episode dvr-ed and am looking forward to watching the amnesiac Eric. The 4th book is my favorite because of how it won me over to like Eric


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 13, 2011)

Gingembre said:


> ...Loved the reappearance of Alcide...hubba hubba!
> ...Really don't like the werepanther storylines.



Word!!! ........


----------



## bonified (Jul 13, 2011)

Alcide is just lovely, but i'm still upset with the no chest hair, wtf, he's a werewolf + Italian, seriously ripped off ffs!


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jul 14, 2011)

bonified said:


> Alcide is just lovely, but i'm still upset with the no chest hair, wtf, he's a werewolf + Italian, seriously ripped off ffs!



I really expected him to be bigger. I read him as being seriously BHM with a hairy chest and generating lots of heat


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 14, 2011)

Portia and Bill?!?!?! Claudine dead? What the hell?


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm still up in the air about this season. Kinda like the witches. Totally don't like the werepanther stuff. Just seems to me that they are trying to go off in too may directions. Maybe it's just my short attention span 
I did kinda chuckle when Eric call Sookie, Snookie though. Anyway, let's see what this week holds.


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 18, 2011)

Things are getting crazy. Like what the hell, I don't like the witch bitch at all. Sookie and Alcide, awe. I wish.. well, I like the new Eric too but I almost feel bad for him. In the first couple seasons of True Blood, I was always was a Bill fan, and now I just hate him. And the werepanther story line just needs to go. Jason needs a break. There's always something bad happening to him. Likin' where Sam's storyline is heading though and Tommy being back with his real parents. That should be interesting.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 23, 2011)

ConnieLynn said:


> I really expected him to be bigger. I read him as being seriously BHM with a hairy chest and generating lots of heat



He he- he looked really good and tall to me in that last episode


----------



## Jes (Jul 24, 2011)

I want to know how Eric had time to get away and commit those atrocities in Norway on Friday. He seemed rather busy.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jul 24, 2011)

Gingembre said:


> ...Loved the reappearance of Alcide...hubba hubba!
> ...Really don't like the werepanther storylines.



I have to agree with this 100%. More Alcide is always ok in my book. :smitten:


----------



## Deacone (Jul 24, 2011)

I love True Blood so much and is it me or do you like Mr. Northman a bit more seeing as he's all playful and funny?


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm going to give it one more shot tonight, but as long as they are throwing away the book, they need to take a hint from Game of Thrones and give us some full male frontal. That little bit of hair tease from Alcide last week did not make up for no chest hair! I sure hope they do a better job when it comes to casting Quinn.


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 24, 2011)

There are SO many stories branched off, it's a little hard to follow. There's obviously:

1. Sookie, Eric, Bill, & Pam's
2. Jessica and Hoyt's
3. Jason's & werepanthers
4. Witches
5. Sam and Tommy's
6. Alcide's and the wolves
7. Tara's/ Lafayette's & Jesus
8. Terry & Arlene's with the baby

And I'm sure there's other things too like Andy and his V craze now.. I mean, I'm kind of liking it but I STILL can't decide. When I saw that one minute of Godric tonight though, I freaked. He was my FAVORITE. Even though he only lasted like 4 or 5 episodes. I don't know, I'm still going to watch it anyway, just because. But this WHOLE season so far is angering me. What do you guys think?


----------



## Jes (Jul 25, 2011)

who can give me the 1 paragraph reminder/explanation of the werepanthers again? i get why they need jason to propagate the species but why are they so broke? None of them can get a job of any kind? What's special about their race? i couldnt' follow the entire lineage with the ghost daddy and all that shit. So, start to finish, what's their deal? thanks.


----------



## mszwebs (Jul 25, 2011)

Jes said:


> who can give me the 1 paragraph reminder/explanation of the werepanthers again? i get why they need jason to propagate the species but why are they so broke? None of them can get a job of any kind? What's special about their race? i couldnt' follow the entire lineage with the ghost daddy and all that shit. So, start to finish, what's their deal? thanks.



The werepanthers are from Hotshot, which (in the show) is an extremely poor community out in BFE Renard Parish, Louisiana. The inhabitants are all very much inbred, in order to keep passing on the line, so many are supremely creepy and unstable - not to mention becoming infertile and/or unable to carry to term. In the show, they were also outcast because of dealing/making meth last season (in the books some, like Calvin, hold real jobs and are...reasonably respectable), which is where part of the problem came in, because the Vamps wanted them to sell V instead. Felton, however, became a V addicted and hopped Crystal up on it too, during the year between Season 3 and 4. Jason's job is to breed new life (literally and figuratively) into the blood, in hopes that with a new "stud" that the infertility problems would be solved.


----------



## Jes (Jul 25, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> The werepanthers are from Hotshot, which (in the show) is an extremely poor community out in BFE Renard Parish, Louisiana. The inhabitants are all very much inbred, in order to keep passing on the line, so many are supremely creepy and unstable - not to mention becoming infertile and/or unable to carry to term. In the show, they were also outcast because of dealing/making meth last season (in the books some, like Calvin, hold real jobs and are...reasonably respectable), which is where part of the problem came in, because the Vamps wanted them to sell V instead. Felton, however, became a V addicted and hopped Crystal up on it too, during the year between Season 3 and 4. Jason's job is to breed new life (literally and figuratively) into the blood, in hopes that with a new "stud" that the infertility problems would be solved.



thanks.
but are they not just shifters? they can only shift into panthers? to what end? I mean, how do they use their powers? I'd think one of them would shift into a panther and steal some money from the damned bank. Or at least some soap and a washcloth.
I guess I don't understand exactly why they're so powerless and insular (the latter I get in terms of passing on the ability, but not in terms of fearing anyone--they're panthers for god's sake. I'd be living the highlife)


----------



## mszwebs (Jul 26, 2011)

Jes said:


> thanks.
> but are they not just shifters? they can only shift into panthers? to what end? I mean, how do they use their powers? I'd think one of them would shift into a panther and steal some money from the damned bank. Or at least some soap and a washcloth.
> I guess I don't understand exactly why they're so powerless and insular (the latter I get in terms of passing on the ability, but not in terms of fearing anyone--they're panthers for god's sake. I'd be living the highlife)



They're not just shifters in the way that the Wolves are not just shifters. Whatever genes they have are specifically panther designated...just as there are werefoxes and weretigers and wereGodknowswhatelses.

If we're to assume that the magic in them is similar to the Wolves, then they have the ability to shift at will, probably within reason, but at the full moon, they HAVE to shift. I would guess that Sam and Tommy, as shifters, are the same way...but I don't know if that has been explained?

I think that the nature of the animal, and its elusiveness (if you've ever looked up "Are there black panthers in Northern Louisiana?" you will see what I mean) help to keep them hidden away. They can't go too far out into society as panthers because regardless of the protected status, I'm sure they'd straight up get shot.

As far as them being powerless and insular...I guess that the whole meth lab/inbreeding/perception that they're white trash concept that feeds on its self and keeps them down. Also, their blind allegiance to their beliefs and to their pack - some of them choose to stay even knowing that there is a different way out there.


----------



## mszwebs (Jul 26, 2011)

So... I'm pretty sure that with the killing of Joe Lee and Melinda Mickens, Tommy is going to become a SkinWalker.

Breakdown: He's going to be able to shift into people.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 26, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> So... I'm pretty sure that with the killing of Joe Lee and Melinda Mickens, Tommy is going to become a SkinWalker.
> 
> Breakdown: He's going to be able to shift into people.




I agree, its going to be interesting to see where they go with that. Also, I'm going to be pretty pissed if Bill goes across the cemetery and interrupts Sookie and Eric. I'd really like to see their story line go a little further, a first kiss is not where it should end!


----------



## mszwebs (Jul 26, 2011)

True Blood Tackles werepanthers

Allen Ball's own take on the werepanthers.


----------



## Jes (Jul 26, 2011)

A-ha. Ok. Thanks for the link.

Now, I just need someone to explain Viagra to me. I get the endless erection, but is there supposed to be no turn around time after an orgasm with Viagra? That's not what I was led to believe... and those women were lined up and, if I remember correctly, it was literally one after the other. FUckin' is great, but what you really need is baby batter!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 30, 2011)

kaylaisamachine said:


> There are SO many stories branched off, it's a little hard to follow. There's obviously:
> 
> 1. Sookie, Eric, Bill, & Pam's
> 2. Jessica and Hoyt's
> ...



Doesn't bother me a bit really. I mean.....Eric and Sookie are finally getting somewhere, eh? 

Oh and Alcide looks like a nice back up man to give out "sympathy" to Sookie if the Eric thing doesn't work out


----------



## SillyLady (Jul 30, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> So... I'm pretty sure that with the killing of Joe Lee and Melinda Mickens, Tommy is going to become a SkinWalker.
> 
> Breakdown: He's going to be able to shift into people.




Why would killing his mom and step dad help him become a skinwalker? 

That confused me. lol


----------



## violetviolets (Jul 30, 2011)

SillyLady said:


> Why would killing his mom and step dad help him become a skinwalker?
> 
> That confused me. lol



I know Sam's love interest explained it, something about killing and/or watching your parent die?


----------



## GentleSavage (Aug 2, 2011)

Just dropped here to say that I would bang Alcide like the fist of an angry god if given the chance. 

But I've been addicted to this show since it came out.


----------



## penguin (Aug 3, 2011)

The first few episodes left me feeling pretty disappointed with how the show was going this season. There's just too much going on all over the place, and how it's being handled is distracting. The way Jason's pack rape was treated disturbed me.

This last episode was better than the others, but I hope it gets better soon.


----------



## Jes (Aug 3, 2011)

I was glad to see that even Sookie couldn't figure out what the hell is up with 'werepanthers.' She can read minds, and she's still confused as fuck.


----------



## SillyLady (Aug 4, 2011)

Something tells me this whole werepanthers thing isn't over with (although I really wish it was)... I just do not, at all, like this storyline. 


I feel for Tara.. I wish she could just get a break. If I had been through what she has thus far (according to her character's history from childhood to present), I would have to be locked up from the most severe case of PTSD anyone has ever seen. Yikes! 

I don't know why, but after this last episode... does anyone else wonder if Eric is faking? Maybe my brain is combining Twilight and True Blood? I don't know. So please correct me if I am way off, bc I probably am. But I thought "new" vampires didn't have much self control? Jessica didn't... she had a hard time. Wouldn't "new" Eric not care what Sookie had to say and just gobble her delicious blood up? LOL 


Before you all think I have lost it.. I do not just sit around thinking about the lives of people on TV shows. This just kind of popped in my head a second ago..


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 5, 2011)

SillyLady said:


> Something tells me this whole werepanthers thing isn't over with (although I really wish it was)... I just do not, at all, like this storyline.
> 
> 
> I feel for Tara.. I wish she could just get a break. If I had been through what she has thus far (according to her character's history from childhood to present), I would have to be locked up from the most severe case of PTSD anyone has ever seen. Yikes!
> ...



I don't think that Eric would be suffering the same way as Jess because while he's "new" so to speak, because of the memory thing...his body remembers that he is vampire and wouldn't have NEEDED the blood. He wouldn't have had the same uncontrollable physical urges. It has nothing to do with the memories in his brain...his body remembers.


----------



## penguin (Aug 5, 2011)

SillyLady said:


> I don't know why, but after this last episode... does anyone else wonder if Eric is faking? Maybe my brain is combining Twilight and True Blood? I don't know. So please correct me if I am way off, bc I probably am. But I thought "new" vampires didn't have much self control? Jessica didn't... she had a hard time. Wouldn't "new" Eric not care what Sookie had to say and just gobble her delicious blood up? LOL.



He has amnesia, he's not a new vampire. Just like when regular folks get amnesia, they can usually still feed themselves, recognise objects, danger, etc, they just don't usually remember aspects of their lives. (at least, that's what I've learnt from tv and movies!)

He remembered he was a vampire (when he said he knew what he was, not who he was), so he's able to control his impulses.


----------



## Bananaspills (Aug 5, 2011)

SillyLady said:


> Why would killing his mom and step dad help him become a skinwalker?
> 
> That confused me. lol



A few episodes ago, Luna (Sam's new love interest) explained if a shifter kills one of their family they become a skin walker. Luna is a skin walker because her mother died in childbirth (i.e. Luna "killed" her, even if it was inadvertedly.) Tommy killed his parents, so now he can shift into another human too.

I do love this season... I love the whole Eric story line, and I was never that keen on Bill. It might be because I discovered True Blood last season and watched all 3 seesons in 2 weeks, and now the pleasure is more... drawn out...  but I'm really enjoying this!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Aug 8, 2011)

I usually have to watch it on DVR or the internet because of my schedule and last night's was the first one that I never checked to see how much time was left in the episode...the season's definitely picking up!


----------



## gogogal (Aug 9, 2011)

I was almost ready to check out of watching True Blood cause it felt to be getting a little too busy and ridiculous - but this episode kinda brought it back to life for me. Can't wait til next week. 

I'm kinda disappointed in what's going on with Eric.. he was my favorite.. smoking hot all attitude. Now he's a big blubbering baby.


----------



## penguin (Aug 10, 2011)

It's nice to see this season is finally getting out of the WTF zone and into something almost decent.


----------



## moore2me (Aug 10, 2011)

Penguin,

Reading your post re True Blood reminded me on a small problem commented on by the cast of the show in a recent interview . . . .

The show True Blood has been so successful, that actors & actresses are starting to worry about getting a little older. People age - vampires do not. 

M2M's comment - I feel their pain. Trying to keep from growing older has to be frustrating and time consuming - and useless. I am not talking about growing old gracefully, I am talking about not aging at all! 

DIMMERS, 'ya got any ideas for this dilemma (other than kill the vampire)?


----------



## Captain Save (Aug 10, 2011)

Aging vampires...

1. They get restless and bored in the same place for too long, or people begin to get suspicious when they don't age, so they move from time to time. This would allow the revolving door for different actors and actresses to play different roles to keep the storylines going. 

2. They get vampire illnesses that sap their health, ergo their eternal youth.

3. Lotsa makeup? :doh:


----------



## penguin (Aug 10, 2011)

moore2me said:


> The show True Blood has been so successful, that actors & actresses are starting to worry about getting a little older. People age - vampires do not.



I've read that they're trying to condense the books into the series, so you'll get plots from two (or more) books happening at times, because they know they show can't go for ten years and have the vamps all look the same. She's just released the tenth book, so I'm guessing they won't go beyond six seasons, if they make it that far.



> DIMMERS, 'ya got any ideas for this dilemma (other than kill the vampire)?



Really good make up and gratuitous use of CGI to cover signs of aging.



Captain Save said:


> Aging vampires...
> 
> 1. They get restless and bored in the same place for too long, or people begin to get suspicious when they don't age, so they move from time to time. This would allow the revolving door for different actors and actresses to play different roles to keep the storylines going.



They're trying to mostly stick to the books, so the main characters aren't likely to change out like that. Since vampires are (mostly) out and proud in the TB-verse, they no longer have to hide away and move around.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 11, 2011)

Never before in the series have I not cared if all the vampires died. It's just that I so love the main witch. She is BAM! 

And...Pam...the best.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Aug 11, 2011)

mossystate said:


> Never before in the series have I not cared if all the vampires died. It's just that I so love the main witch. She is BAM!
> 
> And...Pam...the best.



I really think Pam is the main reason I'm still watching it. Loved her character in the books and she's dead on in the show.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Aug 12, 2011)

gogogal said:


> I was almost ready to check out of watching True Blood cause it felt to be getting a little too busy and ridiculous - but this episode kinda brought it back to life for me. Can't wait til next week.
> 
> I'm kinda disappointed in what's going on with Eric.. he was my favorite.. smoking hot all attitude. Now he's a big blubbering baby.




Its funny isn't it? He looks the same, has the same body, and face but the hotness factor just isn't there. Just goes to show that its not only looks that determine whether or not someone is sexy!


----------



## mossystate (Aug 12, 2011)

fatgirlflyin said:


> Its funny isn't it? He looks the same, has the same body, and face but the hotness factor just isn't there. Just goes to show that its not only looks that determine whether or not someone is sexy!



Wasn't attracted to him at all in the beginning...then there was something about him...now I am back to " ummmm, no, back to an overgrown Culkin is just, no ".


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 12, 2011)

mossystate said:


> Wasn't attracted to him at all in the beginning...then there was something about him...now I am back to " ummmm, no, back to an overgrown Culkin is just, no ".



Honestly, for me its the haircut.

He LOOKS like an overgrown kid with that dorky ass, shit haircut.

I can take the personality, but the hair almost ruins it for me.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 12, 2011)

moore2me said:


> Penguin,
> 
> Reading your post re True Blood reminded me on a small problem commented on by the cast of the show in a recent interview . . . .
> 
> ...



I don't have the answer, but I hope someone does...
True Blood Season 5 Announced!!!


----------



## chicken legs (Aug 12, 2011)

daddyoh70 said:


> I don't have the answer, but I hope someone does...
> True Blood Season 5 Announced!!!



yaaaaaay................................


----------



## bonified (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice, i didnt know that ''Series creator Alan Ball (creator of the Emmy®-winning HBO series Six Feet Under) is also an executive producer of the show"

and I loved Six Feet Under too, so very very much!


----------



## Jello404 (Aug 17, 2011)

am I the only one that misses Russell?


----------



## Gingembre (Aug 17, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> Honestly, for me its the haircut.
> 
> He LOOKS like an overgrown kid with that dorky ass, shit haircut.
> 
> I can take the personality, but the hair almost ruins it for me.



For me, he's never been as hot since he first had his haircut. I loved it long. However, the dorky side parting he's currently sporting is truly awful!

Other than that, I'm enjoying the season more now that the werepanthers have been left behind for a while.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Aug 17, 2011)

In the books the vamps can't permanently change a physical aspect. So if Eric wanted that dorky haircut, he'd have to cut it every day. They've decided to ignore the rule when it comes to hair, but enforce it when it comes to Jessica being reborn a virgin every day.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## penguin (Aug 18, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


>



Sookie's creepin'. I love it.


----------



## Twilley (Aug 19, 2011)

penguin said:


> Sookie's creepin'. I love it.



It's not accurate unless she screams at the top o her lungs every time she enters the frame


----------



## penguin (Aug 19, 2011)

Twilley said:


> It's not accurate unless she screams at the top o her lungs every time she enters the frame



Nah, that's Ginger.


----------



## Twilley (Aug 20, 2011)

penguin said:


> Nah, that's Ginger.



...Foutely?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 29, 2011)

ConnieLynn said:


> In the books the vamps can't permanently change a physical aspect. So if Eric wanted that dorky haircut, he'd have to cut it every day. They've decided to ignore the rule when it comes to hair, but enforce it when it comes to Jessica being reborn a virgin every day.



I wondered about the hair thing myself. It was like that in Interview with a Vampire- the little girl couldn't cut her hair.

Yeah, I have wanted his hair long again since that first season, too. 

Wow, I didn't expect to be so bothered by Sam's brother dying- how sad


----------



## SillyLady (Sep 5, 2011)

I wasn't as impressed during the latest episode. What was with Eric and Bill not asking Sookie if she is okay? The stares were killing me. 

I do not like that Marnie is inside of LaFayette now. 

Is next Sunday the finale?? :\

Oh and the faerie.... what the? LOL


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 5, 2011)

*what about SOOKIE AND ERIC......damnit...they can't leave us hanging til NEXT SEASON.....how can the season be over already...it just started!!!!*


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 5, 2011)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *what about SOOKIE AND ERIC......damnit...they can't leave us hanging til NEXT SEASON.....how can the season be over already...it just started!!!!*



I know. I'm having a hard time dealing with the fact that the season is over lol.


----------



## SillyLady (Sep 6, 2011)

That's it?


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 6, 2011)

I think there's one more, isn't there? Better be a story packed last episode though!


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 6, 2011)

HottiMegan said:


> I think there's one more, isn't there? Better be a story packed last episode though!



Yeah, I meant like in general. One more episode and that's it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 10, 2011)

HottiMegan said:


> I think there's one more, isn't there? Better be a story packed last episode though!



I concur- they just get it started up again and already we have another year of angst. I get so sick of that- I should just read the books I suppose. 

My bf tells me they are much different though.


----------



## Rathkhan (Sep 10, 2011)

I find it odd that the Fairy Godmother would show back up this late in the season unless she had something big.


----------



## penguin (Sep 10, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I concur- they just get it started up again and already we have another year of angst. I get so sick of that- I should just read the books I suppose.
> 
> My bf tells me they are much different though.



I've only read the first four books, and they are very different. The basic plots are the same, but they really read like bad fanfic based on the show, rather than the show being based on them.


----------



## SillyLady (Sep 10, 2011)

Rathkhan said:


> I find it odd that the Fairy Godmother would show back up this late in the season unless she had something big.



Her fairy godmother was killed by Eric towards the beginning of the season. That's a different faerie.  At least I think so? lol


----------



## penguin (Sep 11, 2011)

SillyLady said:


> Her fairy godmother was killed by Eric towards the beginning of the season. That's a different faerie.  At least I think so? lol



Yup, a different faerie. AFAIK, the play a bigger role in the next few books, so it's not surprising we'll see more of them in the show.


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 12, 2011)

OMFG Season Finale.

About 20 minutes in, my jaw literally dropped.


Wow. 9 months is a looooong time to wait to see how this will turn out.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 12, 2011)

I figured they would be writing some characters out but I was still sad to see LaFayette lose Jesus.

Would they really write Terra out?


----------



## penguin (Sep 12, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if Bill and Eric turn up to save and/or turn Tara. I think two words sum up that episode nicely -Holy and Shit.


----------



## SillyLady (Sep 13, 2011)

I think we will be seeing Russel next season. I agree. I think Bill and Eric will save Tara. I was so so so so sad that Jesus was killed off. I really feel Lafayette deserves happiness.  (Its just a show... its just a show.. LOL) Umm.. what else... I hope we see Sookie and Alcide give it a shot!! 

Oh on the finale when Eric and Bill were both drinking Sookie's blood... at one point I thought are we going to see another 3some scene?? LOL!! But nope.  haha

The finale was definitely an OMG.


----------



## Gingembre (Sep 13, 2011)

I hope Tara will be saved (if only for Lafayette's sake) and agree that surely Bill & Eric will respond to Sookie's distress. I really liked Jesus so was sad to see him go. And I hope Renee is wrong about Terry because I like him and think he & Arlene are cute together!


----------



## Jes (Sep 13, 2011)

Gingembre said:


> I hope Tara will be saved (if only for Lafayette's sake) and agree that surely Bill & Eric will respond to Sookie's distress. I really liked Jesus so was sad to see him go. And I hope Renee is wrong about Terry because I like him and think he & Arlene are cute together!



Lafayette's got the magic and if I'm not mistaken, he's staying upstairs at Sookie's right? So maybe the rifle blasts will awaken him and he'll be able to hook Tara up. The kind of wound she has would pretty much need immediate vampire attention b/c she's bleeding out (if not already dead) and I couldn't quite tell if it was daylight out or not.


----------



## mango (Sep 14, 2011)

*Over the last month, I've watched all 4 seasons of True Blood.

Still waiting to watch the final episode of season 4.

Having a bootleg version sent to me... lol.


In the meantime...*








:blink:


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 14, 2011)

I feel for that guy who plays Jesus. Every character in every show I've seen him in gets killed. I too liked his character on here.
I hate that we have to wait a year to see Tara's fate and what's up with Terry. Oh and Steve Newlin?! WTF? 
And in the parking garage, wasn't that Russel's "resting" place? 
So much to wait to see what happens. It's not like we have to wait 3-4 for months like a broadcast show, nope its nearly a year!! so mean!


----------



## jewels_mystery (Sep 14, 2011)

The last episode made me throw things at my TV. I can not believe Jesus was killed and possibly Tara. Poor Lafayette, I felt his pain when he was crying. So many ends to tie up in the next season. I wonder why Rene warned Arlene and if Russell is coming back.


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 14, 2011)

Jes,

I'm pretty sure it was dark outside. And both Eric and Bill are right across the way at Bills...it would only take them seconds to get there if they felt her fear when Debbie arrived and her anguish when Tara was shot.

And Russell IS coming back. 100% coming back... basically confirmed. Someone had to have busted his ass out of that concrete. 

And I totally called Steve Newlin being a vamp on July 4th, on Twitter. The TRUEBLOOD Twitter account linked the Fellowship of the Sun website and stated that Newlin was missing... where was he? And I responded maybe someone Turned him. I knew it lol.

Speaking of Newlin, did anyone think he looked a little too excited when Jason opened the door buck assed naked? I mean, *I* would be excited, but Steve Newlin, maybe not as much lol.


----------



## seavixen (Sep 18, 2011)

I didn't really connect with Jesus at first. (That's a funny sentence.)

I really liked him this season, though, and then they kill him? Really? REALLY? He made a joke about magic and Pokemon cards, for heaven's sake. How could they do that? I never liked Tara much (whiny), but her death was anticlimactic.. and I really doubt she'll stay dead.

I really would love to see Russel & Steve debate and/or kill people on the news. (Russel going batshit crazy was fantastic, and Steve was already crazy anyway. Him as a vampire? I just don't know about that.) Judging by those little nuggets, next season is going to be over the top.

I'm actually surprised that SOME things matched the book this season, to a point. I like when there are similarities, but it goes off in wacky ways.

I haven't read through this whole thread, but am I the only person who completely does not get Sookie having an issue choosing between Bill and Eric (and choosing neither)? She's so annoying.

Um... Eric. End of story. Speaking of that, there aren't enough pictures of Alex Skarsgard in this thread. He is the most delicious thing ever.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Sep 18, 2011)

Shout out for Jessica as vampy red riding hood and "I don't want to be your girlfriend." Loved the line and thought the scene was hot. 

It reminded me of the sexiness of the first season of the show. Enough so that I went back and watched season 1, episodes 1 - 3, just to see if the show has changed as much as I thought. No wonder Bill does nothing for me any longer. Back then he had the tousled hair, stubble, bad boy thing going on, and the tension between him and Sookie was great. Now he's politician slick.



seavixen said:


> ...snip...
> I haven't read through this whole thread, but am I the only person who completely does not get Sookie having an issue choosing between Bill and Eric (and choosing neither)? She's so annoying. ... snip...



Well she has to turn away the vamps to open the door for some other hot beings, and I am so looking forward to some of them


----------



## penguin (Sep 18, 2011)

seavixen said:


> I really liked him this season, though, and then they kill him? Really? REALLY? He made a joke about magic and Pokemon cards, for heaven's sake. How could they do that? I never liked Tara much (whiny), but her death was anticlimactic.. and I really doubt she'll stay dead.



I loved that comment of his about Pokemon cards. He had some great lines. I'm expecting Tara to be vamp'd if Bill and Eric can't save her.



> I really would love to see Russel & Steve debate and/or kill people on the news. (Russel going batshit crazy was fantastic, and Steve was already crazy anyway. Him as a vampire? I just don't know about that.) Judging by those little nuggets, next season is going to be over the top.



Steve as a vamp will be hilarious, and having Russell back will be brilliant. I loved Franklin, even though he was a complete and utter psychopath. He was a great character.



> I haven't read through this whole thread, but am I the only person who completely does not get Sookie having an issue choosing between Bill and Eric (and choosing neither)? She's so annoying.



Drinking a vampire's blood bonds you to them, so that they can sense your emotions (usually heightened, like when you're scared) and you'll have strong physical attractions to them. So far it's shown those who've had to drink from vamps directly have had sexual dreams about them (Sookie, Sam, Lafayette, Jason have all done that). So, all that in mind, Bill was sent to Sookie to learn about her and her family, by the queen. Having to save her and have her drink Bill's blood meant she'd fall for him and have that bond with him. She also drank from Erik a few times, so she has that bond with him too. Whether she'd have fallen in love with them if she hadn't drunk their blood is something she won't know. Finding out that Bill deceived her made her hate him for a while, but she still had that blood bond love thing going on. Erik was always upfront with his deceit.

Anyway, she's not the sort of girl to be okay with a poly relationship, and I really doubt the boys would be either, and I doubt the writers would put that in there. She loves them both and doesn't want to hurt either of them, I guess. And as she's been hurt by both, it's easier for her to avoid being with either. I've only read the first four books, but from what I've been told, she does get involved with Alcide and a few other men too, but the will-she-won't-she with Bill and Erik is there throughout the series.

Um... Eric. End of story. Speaking of that, there aren't enough pictures of Alex Skarsgard in this thread. He is the most delicious thing ever.[/QUOTE]


----------



## seavixen (Sep 18, 2011)

penguin said:


> Anyway, she's not the sort of girl to be okay with a poly relationship, and I really doubt the boys would be either, and I doubt the writers would put that in there. She loves them both and doesn't want to hurt either of them, I guess. And as she's been hurt by both, it's easier for her to avoid being with either. I've only read the first four books, but from what I've been told, she does get involved with Alcide and a few other men too, but the will-she-won't-she with Bill and Erik is there throughout the series.



In the books, the bond pretty much fades after awhile, but it doesn't seem like that happens in the TV version. (The sex thing doesn't happen in the books either, although it's reeeeeally added some fun stuff in the show, so I like that they added it.)

I guess my problem with her still having any problem choosing between Bill and Eric is that Bill's offenses are, IMO, a lot worse. Eric is pretty straight his intentions at every turn, whereas Bill has lied a whole lot; in the last ep, he said that every lie was to protect Sookie, but it totally wasn't.

Alcide? Not really... it's always the wrong time in the books, but maybe they'll go there with that in the show and that's why they're clearing out Eric & Bill. (It does match with the book world that Sookie's single at the end of 4.) I'm curious if they do introduce her other main interest (thus far), as he'd be a very interesting character to see. He's even larger than Alcide and Eric. I dunno where they'd find the guy for the part.

I'd love to see her hook up with Alcide, though. Joe Manganiello is a fine looking man, and he does a great job with the part.

As odd as it sounds, I half expect her to end up with Sam or something in the end. He's so nice in the books (not like in the show) and he'd come straight out of left field... plus she could have babies and so forth with him.  The author has stated that Sookie will never become a vampire, so...

I have read all the books thus far, so I'm curious to see how it ends up.

Oh, and I also loved Franklin. Totally different character than in the books, but for all his crazy tortured insanity, there was something inexplicably attractive about him. And very entertaining. I think the actor is James Frain? Something like that. I like him.


----------



## TexasTrouble (Sep 18, 2011)

I usually yell things at my TV when True Blood is on, so for the season finale, my neighbors got to hear me go:

Oh noooooooo! - When Jesus was killed.
Just shoot her already! - Not a fan of Debbie the trashy werewolf.
Aw hell yes! Russell's coming back! - I love it when old enemies return...on TV.
At least make out with them both one last time! - This really doesn't need an explanation.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm really hoping they introduce Quinn in the next season.. (he's a yummy guy in the books)


----------



## seavixen (Sep 19, 2011)

HottiMegan said:


> I'm really hoping they introduce Quinn in the next season.. (he's a yummy guy in the books)



Can you think of anyone who could actually play him, though? I'd love to see him brought to life...


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah, that's a tough one. I can't think of an actor out there who has the size and look i have in my head. If he shows up, i hope they do as well as they did with Alcide. I sort of pictured a guy a lot like the actor who plays him.


----------



## seavixen (Sep 19, 2011)

HottiMegan said:


> Yeah, that's a tough one. I can't think of an actor out there who has the size and look i have in my head. If he shows up, i hope they do as well as they did with Alcide. I sort of pictured a guy a lot like the actor who plays him.



I totally agree. Alcide's casting was amazing, and Eric's, too. Bill... isn't quite what I pictured. I have no idea where they'll find a Quinn, though. He's what... 6'7"? lol Of course Eric is shorter than Alcide in the show (backwards) and it still works, so who knows.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Sep 19, 2011)

Maybe Jason Momoa would shave his hed and play the part


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 25, 2011)

I wanna go


----------



## lizzie_lotr (Dec 18, 2011)

They really need to bring back Franklin Mott!!:happy:


----------



## BBWbonnie (Dec 18, 2011)

I want to marry Eric!:wubu:

Does anyone know when the new series is coming out?


----------



## penguin (Dec 22, 2011)

Probably won't be until June next year.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 7, 2012)

Huge True Blood fan and yep Ryan Kwanten ( Jason Stackhouse) is an Aussie.:bow:


----------



## penguin (Jan 7, 2012)

He'll always be Vinnie from Home and Away to me.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 8, 2012)

penguin said:


> He'll always be Vinnie from Home and Away to me.



I remember him in Home and Away, lol


----------



## metabliss (Jan 9, 2012)

Is anyone else excited that Chris Meloni is joining the cast? I'm like pissing my pants over it! HBO probably missed him cuz he was so good in Oz ha.


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 9, 2012)

metabliss said:


> Is anyone else excited that Chris Meloni is joining the cast? I'm like pissing my pants over it! HBO probably missed him cuz he was so good in Oz ha.


Who will he play?


ETA I googled it....

From his Wiki page "On November 30, 2011 it was announced that Meloni is in talks with HBO bosses to take on a 'major role' in the fifth season of True Blood as an 'incredibly powerful' vampire. [6] It was later confirmed that he would be taking a role as a series regular for season 5 as an "ancient, powerful vampire who holds the fate of Bill and Eric in his hands."


----------



## Shosh (Jan 9, 2012)

Does anybody know where I could buy the third season of True Blood in Canada? Not sure which store to go to.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jun 16, 2012)

Well, Season 5 is underway! I was pretty pleased with the first episode, with the exception of the relationship between Eric and his sister... Can't wait to see what Christoper Meloni will bring to the show. I've been a fan of his ever since I saw him hump a refrigerator in the movie "Wet Hot American Summer" I hope the writers learned from last season to try to keep it a little simpler. I felt that season four went off in too many directions and the show became very difficult to watch. Anyway, only 11 more episodes to go this season


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jun 16, 2012)

daddyoh70 said:


> Well, Season 5 is underway! I was pretty pleased with the first episode, with the exception of the relationship between Eric and his sister... Can't wait to see what Christoper Meloni will bring to the show. I've been a fan of his ever since I saw him hump a refrigerator in the movie "Wet Hot American Summer" I hope the writers learned from last season to try to keep it a little simpler. I felt that season four went off in too many directions and the show became very difficult to watch. Anyway, only 11 more episodes to go this season



I agree with this! I also was confused about Eric and his sister though. I don't think it's his actual sister, I think he means in terms of who created them as vampires (Godric) that they are considered siblings. At least I hope that's what he meant, but I could be completely wrong. Anyway, I'm excited with what they are going to do with this season.


----------



## Micara (Jun 16, 2012)

daddyoh70 said:


> Well, Season 5 is underway! I was pretty pleased with the first episode, with the exception of the relationship between Eric and his sister... Can't wait to see what Christoper Meloni will bring to the show. I've been a fan of his ever since I saw him hump a refrigerator in the movie "Wet Hot American Summer" I hope the writers learned from last season to try to keep it a little simpler. I felt that season four went off in too many directions and the show became very difficult to watch. Anyway, only 11 more episodes to go this season



Ditto on Eric's sister and Christopher Meloni. I am very excited for this season.


----------



## seavixen (Jun 16, 2012)

As much as I adore Alex Skarsgard's portrayal of Eric (he freaking IS Eric, and good god is he ever tasty), I'm really liking Jason's character in the show (I like how Ryan Kwanten plays him - he's so much more pleasant vs the book Jason). Jason was my fav part of the first episode this season.

Did not much care for Eric w/ his vamp sister, and the green screen of Bill w/ Eric moving fast in the background was pretty bad.

The premiere was rather scattered. I really hope this season doesn't spread itself too thin. Multiple storylines are fine, but it'd be nice if they converged a little better.

I know the show and the books are totally different, but a lot of the show stuff is just so out of character now vs the written characters... it's starting to bug me a little. I have no problem with the stories being wildly different, but the characters are going in some bizarre directions. That wouldn't be so bad if they hadn't started out being pretty faithful to the books, in terms of personality.

Oh well. The eye candy is there... lol


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 16, 2012)

I read the whole series of books in less than a week (can't wait for the last one to come out, but sad it's the last one!) and in a week more had watched every episode of True Blood from seasons 1-4, in time to watch the first ep of season 5 with the rest of the world.  I love, love, love the show. I love the Sookie of the books more than the one of the show, but almost everyone else I love more in the show. Heh.

Edit: I broke down and ordered HBO just so I can watch True Blood and Game of Thrones. lol

I'm REALLY REALLY wishing I had realized HBO GO would show me all the back episodes of True Blood, tho - I could have saved myself the money I spent on watching them through Amazon!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 14, 2012)

*OMFG THIs SEASON IS ROCKING!!!!
I am loving so much about it, I don't know where to start!!!

Tara's transformation has become a beautiful thing..i Loved how she handled herself this week!!!

ALCIDE ALCIDE ALCIDE...not only to die for but SOOKIE PUKING at his feet .....shame girl....he's just gorgeous (i hear he is the running for 50 shades of grey!!!).....

Sookie kicking ass and taking names.......

YEAH i am digging this season for reals!!!*


----------



## moore2me (Jul 18, 2012)

I read today that Anna Paquin's (Sookie's) earliest job in acting was playing the little girl in the 1993 movie "The Piano". I had no idea that was her, but I have always liked that movie.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0107822/


----------



## Isa (Jul 19, 2012)

moore2me said:


> I read today that Anna Paquin's (Sookie's) earliest job in acting was playing the little girl in the 1993 movie "The Piano". I had no idea that was her, but I have always liked that movie.
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0107822/



Now only was that her but she won an Oscar for the performance.


----------



## The Fat Man (Jul 24, 2012)

Just in the last few months started watching the show, blasted through the first four seasons on HBO Go.

Trashy in the best possible way, friggin' love this show. Yeah it tends to wander and loses focus... but honestly why gives a crap? Tits and violence and supernatural stuff, like Buffy the vampire Slayer if Buffy and Angel screwed every other episode. Fantastic. Season five for me has been great, less Sookie and Bill romance and more Bill and Eric bro-mance... very awesome. The amazing characters and goofy tone of the show outweigh any and all shortcomings for me.

Eric, Russel, Jason and Reverend Steve are easily my favorite characters.

Can't believe it took me this long to watch this show. :bow:


----------



## moore2me (Jul 24, 2012)

daddyoh70 said:


> Well, Season 5 is underway! I was pretty pleased with the first episode, with the exception of the relationship between Eric and his sister... Can't wait to see what Christoper Meloni will bring to the show. I've been a fan of his ever since I saw him hump a refrigerator in the movie "Wet Hot American Summer" I hope the writers learned from last season to try to keep it a little simpler. I felt that season four went off in too many directions and the show became very difficult to watch. Anyway, only 11 more episodes to go this season



(Warning spoiler)

Well. now we know what Christopher has brought to the show - blood splatters on everyone standing nearby when his head exploded.

I also enjoyed Chris's rugged performance in HBO's Oz.


----------



## penguin (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm so glad that Russell is back. I love his crazy ass. And to throw in Steve Newlin too! The twisted storylines can have me going WTF, but those two make it better.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 27, 2012)

moore2me said:


> (Warning spoiler)
> 
> Well. now we know what Christopher has brought to the show - blood splatters on everyone standing nearby when his head exploded.
> 
> I also enjoyed Chris's rugged performance in HBO's Oz.



*amen to CHRISTOPHER....and couldn't agree more...OZ was another awesome HBO HIT!!! keep em coming.....

has anyone sunk their teeth into NEWS ROOM? I FREAKING think that is the hottest show out there now......*


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jul 27, 2012)

moore2me said:


> (Warning spoiler)
> 
> Well. now we know what Christopher has brought to the show - blood splatters on everyone standing nearby when his head exploded.
> 
> I also enjoyed Chris's rugged performance in HBO's Oz.



4 words: Son Of A Bitch! 



HDANGEL15 said:


> *amen to CHRISTOPHER....and couldn't agree more...OZ was another awesome HBO HIT!!! keep em coming.....
> 
> has anyone sunk their teeth into NEWS ROOM? I FREAKING think that is the hottest show out there now......*



HD, been watching News Room from day one, Love it! :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 27, 2012)

Had to love the vamps tripping on Lilith's blood. :kiss2:


----------



## penguin (Jul 28, 2012)

Yes, seeing them tripping balls was quite funny


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jul 29, 2012)

The thing that made my week was Russell coming out on stage and singing You Light Up My Life! That was such a WTF moment. My son and I were cracking up! :bow:


----------



## seavixen (Jul 30, 2012)

I don't remember what happened on the rest of tonight's episode, because I was pretty much just watching the Alcide-mostly-naked scene over and over again in my head. Good heavens, is that man ever gorgeous.

That said, I actually liked tonight's episode quite a bit - I think it's the first one this season to really amuse me.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 4, 2012)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> The thing that made my week was Russell coming out on stage and singing You Light Up My Life! That was such a WTF moment. My son and I were cracking up! :bow:



Russell tripping on the whole religion/Lilith thing makes it worth watching- reminds me of too many people in reality.


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 1, 2012)

So the final ep.... Anyone? Thoughts??? Holy shit!


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War (Sep 1, 2012)

Aust99 said:


> So the final ep.... Anyone? Thoughts??? Holy shit!



My words exactly. I thought it was the most dramatic as well as probably best ending to any season so far.

Not only do we look forward to finding out what happened to Bill next year but also Ms. Stackhouse's vampire buddy Warlo, not to mention who's going to become the new head of the vampire authority (Eric?).

Alan Ball did a great job this year's episodes.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Sep 2, 2012)

HDANGEL15 said:


> has anyone sunk their teeth into NEWS ROOM? I FREAKING think that is the hottest show out there now......



Love The Newsroom! Finally a killer cast in an intelligent show. So sad the season is over already.


----------



## Donna (Jun 18, 2013)

Okay Trubies, how did you feel about Season 6 Episode 1?


----------



## penguin (Jun 18, 2013)

Underwhelmed.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jun 18, 2013)

I agree that it didn't feel as exciting as some of the past episodes, but more like they are setting up a scenario to move forward with the rest of the season.

However, I did enjoy some lines. As someone who sympathizes with this statement, allow me to quote Pam by saying, "I hate the beach. Fish piss and sand in your cooch."


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 18, 2013)

I really hate this whole Billith thing. I have a feeling I'm going to just tolerate that bit of the storyline for the rest of the season and watch because of the smaller plotlines that will surround it.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jul 14, 2013)

And finally this season starts to get interesting!


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jul 14, 2013)

Sweet Tooth said:


> I agree that it didn't feel as exciting as some of the past episodes, but more like they are setting up a scenario to move forward with the rest of the season.
> 
> However, I did enjoy some lines. As someone who sympathizes with this statement, allow me to quote Pam by saying, "I hate the beach. Fish piss and sand in your cooch."



Pam has the best lines.


----------



## lizzie_lotr (Jul 17, 2013)

Billith scares me, and yet turns me on at the same time. It's so confusing!!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 17, 2013)

I've lost absolutely all attraction to Bill. It makes me sad. lol


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jul 18, 2013)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I've lost absolutely all attraction to Bill. It makes me sad. lol



^^^^^ This.


----------



## BBWbonnie (Jul 18, 2013)

I have only watched up to ep 3 so far because I want to be able to watch the in one day while having a good old munch on my bed.

I watched ep 3 and was like OMFGZZZZ but couldn't download ep 4!
I knew right then that I was gona wait until the end of August to watch them alllllllllllllllll

I cannot handle it another other way


----------



## Gingembre (Jul 22, 2013)

Ooosh, how hot was James?! :smitten:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jul 22, 2013)

Gingembre said:


> Ooosh, how hot was James?! :smitten:



I was happy to see a vampire with a conscience again...ever since Bill went batshit crazy, there hasn't really been anyone occupying that space. He was definitely a cutie and the fact that he was a gentlemen only intensified that fact.


----------



## joswitch (Jul 22, 2013)

Euh mah gherd is there new season??


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 23, 2013)

One of my co-workers told me today that she thinks Anna Paquin looks rough this season but I think she looks fantastic in lieu of just having had a set of twins.


----------



## Gingembre (Jul 30, 2013)

Oh James....james james james! :smitten:


----------



## moore2me (Aug 2, 2013)

*Double dog warning for spoilers*

http://social.entertainment.msn.com...080&feat=161b5c1d-b1e0-4d6a-a4a9-1827473763a7 

*The buzz out is that they are going to kill Eric. 
Not my sweet prince. I might as well be watching Game of Thrones.*


----------



## Ashley1985 (Aug 6, 2013)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> One of my co-workers told me today that she thinks Anna Paquin looks rough this season but I think she looks fantastic in lieu of just having had a set of twins.



Beyond fantastic! She's had a few naked/love scenes this season and her body looks great.


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Aug 19, 2013)

THAT SEASON FINALE JUST BLEW MY MIND OH MY GOD. I need to read the books, asap. I totally did not expect that or know where the show was going after all of this. I do need a few things confirmed though, but can't give them away because it would be a big spoiler, so anyone who has watched the season finale already, message me!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 19, 2013)

The books aren't going to help you at this point, lol. The series veered off a long time ago.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 19, 2013)

Okay- anyone get a glimpse of Eric's schlong whilst standing up from nude sunbathing?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 19, 2013)

Just for you, Greenie - (click the link at the bottom for the NSFW uncensored versions)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 19, 2013)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Just for you, Greenie - (click the link at the bottom for the NSFW uncensored versions)



Lol Ginny- I fully admit that I was looking closely when I realized that he was standing up 

Oh and even better, I told my bf that I was looking for it


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 19, 2013)

I totally missed it when I was watching the show. Wasn't even looking for it. Not sure what that says about me. LOL


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 19, 2013)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I totally missed it when I was watching the show. Wasn't even looking for it. Not sure what that says about me. LOL




Showing Eric nekkid once again was a fitting ending for him....kind of a way to ease the hurt for all of the fans


----------



## Gingembre (Aug 20, 2013)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I totally missed it when I was watching the show. Wasn't even looking for it. Not sure what that says about me. LOL



LOL, I didn't spot it either. But I did just go and have a bloody good look at those screencaps!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Aug 20, 2013)

I was very emotionally conflicted by the whole thing. You finally got to see his cock ...30 seconds before it burst into flames.:doh:


----------



## Donna (Aug 20, 2013)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Showing Eric nekkid once again was a fitting ending for him....kind of a way to ease the hurt for all of the fans



Is it an end for him, though? They cut away before he was consumed and I have a sneaky suspicion we haven't seen the last of Eric.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 20, 2013)

That's exactly what I keep saying, Donna!


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Aug 21, 2013)

I was a little underwhelmed by Eric. I'm hoping it was a shrinkage issue. Just saying.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 21, 2013)

*spits her water all over her monitor and laughs*

Well, they were filming in snow! Or at least fake snow, lol!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 21, 2013)

Donna said:


> Is it an end for him, though? They cut away before he was consumed and I have a sneaky suspicion we haven't seen the last of Eric.



My bf said the producer of True Blood let a spoiler out that Eric will be back next season- Hot Damn! Nothing spoiled for me


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 21, 2013)

I figured. If they were really getting rid of him we would have seen him completely disintegrate.


----------



## penguin (Aug 21, 2013)

I did get a good eyeful of his naked glory  I figured he'd probably dive into the snow and then underground ASAP, too.


----------



## joswitch (Aug 28, 2013)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> My bf said the producer of True Blood let a spoiler out that Eric will be back next season- Hot Damn! Nothing spoiled for me



"Hello Pam"

"Where the HELL have you been"

"Melted 300 feet deep into a glacier for sixth months until the polar night fell"


----------

